# Far Cry 3



## damngoodman999 (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ctSO3U_0vCg[/YOUTUBE]

Just saw the gameplay trailer its really unbelievable , the gameplay is stunning - insane killing tactics .. Cant wait


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I am a Far Cry fanboy. Loved Far Cry 1 & 2 can't wait for this one.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheap.........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

I got my eyes on it......woooww


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> Cheap.........



???? You mean the price or the game...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> ???? You mean the price or the game...


I guess he means game because I don't think that price has been revealed. 

Well I don't know why any one would call it cheap. It looked real nice to me. Yes that villain character was not that good and heck he looked like a gay or girl to me even his voice don't have that villain punch but gameplay and graphics look good to me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ???? You mean the price or the game...



*facepalm*
He meant the game was cheap. nothing about the price. lol.

I wont say its cheap, but ubisoft hasnt even got a trailer and directly jumped into the gameplay videos. 
Some people might not like it, probably coz of all that gaga over BF3 and MW3(burp)..but it actually looks interesting.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2011)

looks awesome man.......another survivor game with Tomb raider......


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

The trailer is not at all impressive.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> The trailer is not at all impressive.....



its not abt impressive , just look @ the game play its going to be the best in the FPS games , also i am happy that FARCRY brings to the island with greenies


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> The trailer is not at all impressive.....



Thats not a trailer for godsake!!!
Its called a Gameplay Debut. No scripted set piece sequence, not impressive rite? lame!


----------



## saddy (Jun 11, 2011)

Farcry 1 was epic in becoz it was made by crytek not ubisoft  ..  plus it that mind blowing AI and graphics  back then.and was rate no1 everyone in FPS .. Far cry 2 which was a epic epic fail  all due to its repetive nature and had stupid AI and useless roaming world... .i really dont think till will stand any chance aganist other FPS title like BF3 or COD MW3....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

saddy said:
			
		

> Farcry 1 was epic in becoz it was made by crytek not ubisoft .. plus it that mind blowing AI and graphics back then.and was rate no1 everyone in FPS .. Far cry 2 which was a epic epic fail all due to its repetive nature and had stupid AI and useless roaming world... .i really dont think till will stand any chance aganist other FPS title like BF3 or COD MW3....


Who the hell says that Far Cry 2 was epic fail dude. That was a good success IMO. Most gamers loved that game. Yes that was not as successful as Far Cry but hey that happens to many series look at Crysis 2 for god sake. What do you think Crysis 2 was a epic successor of Crysis 1 or warhead???? Far Cry 2 was never a fail it was a very good game with some glitches which sometimes irritated gamers.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I guess he means game because I don't think that price has been revealed.
> 
> Well I don't know why any one would call it cheap. It looked real nice to me. Yes that villain character was not that good and heck he looked like a gay or girl to me even his voice don't have that villain punch but gameplay and graphics look good to me.



Yeah the villain character is so cliche.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2011)

saddy said:


> Farcry 1 was epic in becoz it was made by crytek not ubisoft



so you want to say, Ubisoft games = FLOP? you judge games looking at who is the damn developer?



saddy said:


> Far cry 2 which was a epic epic fail  all due to its repetive nature and had stupid AI and useless roaming world... .i really dont think till will stand any chance aganist other FPS title like BF3 or COD MW3....



repetitive nature = yes. it is an open world game & with the constant African patrols it feels a bit repetitive. but then there is the free bus service.

Stupid AI? where? i found the AI to be really good even at medium difficulty. yes sometimes they fail to spot you even if you are standing infront of them. but like Crysis they try to flank you & ambush you.

BF3 = multiplayer mainly.
MW3 = linear. short. most probably no side missions.

can't compare FarCry2 with these games. 



gameranand said:


> What do you think Crysis 2 was a epic successor of Crysis 1 or warhead????



was going to tell exactly that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 12, 2011)

My only complaint with the game was the re-spawning of scouts at checkpoints. Which really gets in one's way. Except that, I loved the game.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Well my complain was buddy...He came in my fireline and got a shot and then what the hell he started shooting me..Had to reload the recent saves. Yes spawning of scouts was irritating sometimes. Many times I used to kill all of them and then go to some place and when I return through same path all were there. I thought africans are pretty fast.


----------



## saddy (Jun 12, 2011)

Dont take me wrong guys ..i m only saying for me  farcry 2 was not a good gaming experience and no ubisoft games r not all flop nor i judge game by developer .i only judge them  by there  gameplay and replayability.no matter who make them.They r good at AC series and other tactical shooter like Ghost recon not at FPS game IMO.Crytek only make FPS game so they r good at it.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ No offence but If the game was not a good experience for you then you can't just say that game is epic epic fail now can you??? Many good games are not good experience for me but I don't just say that they are fail yes I criticize them but not like this. I found Crysis 2 AI dumb compared to Crysis and I posted a hel about it in respective thread but I never said that game is bad or fail. It was a success its just that it wasn't good enough for me thats it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What do you think Crysis 2 was a epic successor of Crysis 1 or warhead????



Nope, its just a little kid in the crysis series. Those three yerli brothers should be kick on their balls!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Who the hell says that Far Cry 2 was epic fail dude. That was a good success IMO.* Most gamers loved that game.*


Including me....



gameranand said:


> Far Cry 2 was never a fail it was a very good game with some glitches which sometimes irritated gamers.


 its not a epic fail.....otherwise FarCry 3 wont be an open world sand boxie it will like FarCry 1....
ya some glitches r there in FarCry 2 but whats the big deal..every game has that....
thumb rule: there r developers so there r Bugs....



Sam said:


> so you want to say, *Ubisoft games = FLOP?* you judge games looking at who is the damn developer?


*Prince of Persia*



Sam said:


> Stupid AI? where? *i found the AI to be really good even at medium difficulty.* yes sometimes they fail to spot you even if you are standing infront of them. *but like Crysis they try to flank you & ambush you.
> *


AI is superb as compared to other games
in day light they will see from distance coming....
& in night time u r safely hidden from their views....


----------



## varunb (Feb 25, 2012)

Time to revive an old thread:

[YOUTUBE]v2NptKVlMrk[/YOUTUBE]

I believe this game will turn out to be a very good entertainer. 2012 is a really good year for gamers & Farcry 3 will be one those games that will make this year special.


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^yeah its really big year and my pocket seems small.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok so we got another nice shooter waiting in the line. Ah thats nice.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice gameplay and variety too.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Who the hell says that Far Cry 2 was epic fail dude. That was a good success IMO. Most gamers loved that game. Yes that was not as successful as Far Cry but hey that happens to many series look at Crysis 2 for god sake. What do you think Crysis 2 was a epic successor of Crysis 1 or warhead???? Far Cry 2 was never a fail it was a very good game with some glitches which sometimes irritated gamers.



Of course crysis 2 can be said as succesor(not epic!) to Crysis1/warhead...the story and gameplay is more immersive than ever!



cyborg47 said:


> Nope, its just a little kid in the crysis series. Those three yerli brothers should be kick on their balls!



what r u tryin to say.????

They are godfather of crysis and crytek.(dev of bemoth cryengine 3 ..king of all game engines.)
Just because the final title in series failed to entertain a _bunch of people_ doesnt mean they are nuts or anythin..ok!



Sam said:


> so you want to say, Ubisoft games = FLOP? you judge games looking at who is the damn developer?



Developer do matters.!! my friend.
After all it is they who make it all happen.Remember!Its a different thing Although.

But deciding a game's worth  by its devs' name is mindless.For sure.Period.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> what r u tryin to say.????
> 
> They are godfather of crysis and crytek.(dev of bemoth cryengine 3 ..king of all game engines.)
> Just because the final title in series failed to entertain a _bunch of people_ doesnt mean they are nuts or anythin..ok!



He was trying to say that they toned down PC version too much and mixed them with bugs and served to the gamers. Got it.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't appreciate the fact that he is surviving all those gunfire without a nano suit.And also was that Christopher Walken who told him to get cave mushrooms?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> what r u tryin to say.????
> 
> They are godfather of crysis and crytek.(dev of bemoth cryengine 3 ..king of all game engines.)
> Just because the final title in series failed to entertain a _bunch of people_ doesnt mean they are nuts or anythin..ok!



Alright, sorry. I take that back  I do appreciate them for their engine.

But the game,I payed thousand bucks for that pos god dammit! and very disappointed. The bugs in the single player still have not been fixed, and the online portion(which is by far, a cheapest call of duty rip off I had seen) is filled with hackers. 



Neuron said:


> I don't appreciate the fact that he is surviving all those gunfire without a nano suit.And also was that Christopher Walken who told him to get cave mushrooms?



God mode, possibly. Developers usually use that while showcasing their game demos, don't they?


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 26, 2012)

....ofcourse their engine is worth respect.
and  @gameranand the whole pc package was brought back to its gorgeous beauty by release of dx 11 ultra patch for pc .It also fixed most of sp bugs.

although mp was a sh&@


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 26, 2012)

I love the farcry serise .. Nice IQ, nice gameplay, nice story line, and in farcry 3 there is dx11 support as well. Waiting for this ..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ....ofcourse their engine is worth respect.
> and  @gameranand the whole pc package was brought back to its gorgeous beauty by release of dx 11 ultra patch for pc .It also fixed most of sp bugs.
> 
> although mp was a sh&@



Yes they did but too late. Whats the use of that when I have already completed the game. Crysis 2 wasn't a goddamn RPG.

Ontopic.
TBH I don't have very high expectation from the game.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

Another trailer for Far cry 3...man the animation is awesome!!!

[YOUTUBE]9GyN-KfLGJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 27, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Another trailer for Far cry 3...man the animation is awesome!!!



Obviously coz its pre rendered CGI movie. The actual in-game animation will not even be close to that.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ welcome back. Been a long time eh.

Character animation were not great in the first trailer.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2012)

another trailer...and this one reveals so many things about the game....this one is gonna be an awesome game!!!!

[YOUTUBE]RsrYZpswwtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the glimpse of the glider.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2012)

TBH.. the graphics looks crappy, I was very excited when I had seen the previous trailer, but the new one released yesterday looks very bad.. I am quite disappointed.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2012)

Charan said:


> TBH.. the graphics looks crappy, I was very excited when I had seen the previous trailer, but the new one released yesterday looks very bad.. I am quite disappointed.



yea..graphics can be improved more..but i think the there are many game elements that they have added.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys ..will I get a chance to preorder it???  I want to preorder but looks like no chance for Indians so far.. Same with boderlands 2. Both games are available for preorders but theres no way I can preorder,Is there?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

thinkjamil said:


> Guys ..will I get a chance to preorder it???  I want to preorder but looks like no chance for Indians so far.. Same with boderlands 2. Both games are available for preorders but theres no way I can preorder,Is there?



Wait for sometime. It'll be available for preorder at various sites.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope both are affordable...farcry 2 is available for 300 and boderlands for same..just praying that these don't cross 1k barrier each....hell i hate the price tag of COD series


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

Ubi games are usually priced higher than EA in India. Don't expect too much in price department.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 27, 2012)

i think that depends on series...for example..Ghost recon future soldier is cheaper then syndicate and BF3.....but still has better multiplayer


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

Name sells!



thinkjamil said:


> I hope both are affordable...*farcry 2 is available for 300 and boderlands* for same..just praying that these don't cross 1k barrier each....hell i hate the price tag of COD series



lol...these are very old games now...so the price cuts are obivous...since they are not Best Sellers.!

Check Out Price of mw 2 and mw1..still 1k+

Every major Modern Title is bound To shoot upwards of 1k - 1.2k+ at the time(month) of release!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2012)

They will cross 1k boundary most probably or would be at 1k if you are lucky.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 27, 2012)

m expectin them to be 1k too.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 28, 2012)

most probably will go north of 1k.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 28, 2012)

EASILY 1K +(PC)
Dont expect anything lower for AAA Tilte from UBISOFT.


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 29, 2012)

How is this AAA and AAAA rating done??

Leave the price for future if it too costly m not buyin(their fault )


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

thinkjamil said:


> How is this AAA and AAAA rating done??
> 
> Leave the price for future if it too costly m not buyin(their fault )



According to hype of the game and the series.


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 29, 2012)

*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Far-Cry-3-Gets-New-Screenshots-Fresh-Details-11.jpg
*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Far-Cry-3-Gets-New-Screenshots-Fresh-Details-4.jpg
*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Far-Cry-3-Gets-New-Screenshots-Fresh-Details-5.jpg
*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Far-Cry-3-Gets-New-Screenshots-Fresh-Details-7.jpg
*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Far-Cry-3-Gets-New-Screenshots-Fresh-Details-8.jpg



source - Far Cry 3 Gets New Screenshots, Fresh Details - Softpedia


doesnt look bad to me. crysis 2 was awesome too. i mean some set pieces were truly mind boggling in scale.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

^excellent screeenies & graphics


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

Real nice. Thanks for the share prongs.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

thinkjamil said:


> How is this AAA and AAAA rating done??
> 
> Leave the price for future if it too costly m not buyin(their fault )


Following Is the citeria for AAA games BTW There is No AAAA rating
1.Massive Commercial Success
2.Hype and Fan Following
3.High Budet
4.Large Devlopment Team and Dev Cycles.

In nutshell
*High-quality games with big budget.*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

I like greenish environment very much. When Crysis series moved to cities I was really pissed od. Far cry 2 wasn't in green environment either, it was kinda brownish. Now the series is going back to its winning environment but the problem is that Crysis/warhead have set very high milestone for Far cry 3. I just hope that this game atleast reach that milestone if not break it.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2012)

awesome graphics !!!!


----------



## RCuber (Mar 30, 2012)

These screenshots look way better than the game play footage which I disliked!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

So which is real the gameplay footage or the screenshots.


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 30, 2012)

@gameranand - i have been a softpedia fan for years and they rarely go wrong with stuff like this. so i guess the screenies are for real and i hope they are cause i hate the brownish tint of far cry 2.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

Screenshot seems to have received some artificial VFX treatment unlike in-game footage.Anyways Game should be awesome..Far Cry 2 Was Big but tiresome to explore with highly repetitive  moves and environments.
The fourth screen from top is good enough to Challenge the likes of Crysis and BF3..Anvil Engine Has been redesigned specially for Far Cry 3 ,Rainbow Six and AC3.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

There is plenty of time for them to improve. I hope game looks like screenies.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah...Visuals is important but more important is always the gameplay.
Expecting something innovative and groundbreaking in FPS genre since there are already tons of shooters out there and This time Far Cry has greater challenge at hands.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice screens
Sorry noobish question Whats AAA(Is it games that release every year.Series like FIFA)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

AAA games are the most hyped games. Its not essential that they are released every year.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

Its basically rating of games based on certain criteria like budget and commercial success.\

AAA Games generally have these characteristics:


> - High-quality
> - Broad market
> - High sales
> - Large teams
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

It mostly is hype of the game. Whether its balanced or not, full of entertainment or not doesn't matter until release.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

I dont think so.Big Budget and Huge commercial success is must for being rated as AAA titles.

Even some non-AAA games have huge Hype but that dont labels them as AAA.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ Examples ??


----------



## Alok (Apr 7, 2012)

*meanwhile ubisoft confirms a massive ...=>

Vehicles will not be there in multiplayer*..
..
..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Dosen't matter to me. I only play SP of this game.


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2012)

checkout this...and the graphics look amazing

GameTrailers TV with Geoff Keighley


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> *meanwhile ubisoft confirms a massive ...=>
> 
> Vehicles will not be there in multiplayer*..
> ..
> ..



Far cry 3 multiplayer?


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Far cry 3 multiplayer?



Yes.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2012)

this time which fever player wil have? jaundice,typhoid ..
i really liked the moment when screen goes blurr due to malaria in far cry 2,btw i didnt liked going far off places for mission,it just pissed me off.Hoping this tym we dont have to travel much and fight unnecessary APR guys even if u are just passing by...


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

I didn't liked the malaria and diseases at all.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2012)

FarCry 3 Delayed till Dec 2012



> As you've probably seen by now, Far Cry 3 has been delayed. The new release dates are:
> 
> Europe - November 29th
> North America - December 4th
> ...



Announcement: Revised Release Dates - Nov. 29th in EU, Dec. 4 in NA | Forums

[YOUTUBE]A10Kb5NVrG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## warfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Examples ??



The definition varies from individual to individual. This is just my point of view:

AAA Game: Targets large audience and mostly aimed at generating profit. E.G. MW series, FarCry series, Battlefield Series.

AA Games: Focus mainly on gameplay and immersion smaller budget smaller dev team like XBLA games and ios games.

A game: Casual games usually made by single individual or a very small group. e.g. Miniclip flash games,Yetisports etc


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

Budget! nothing else.


----------



## manohar387 (Jul 6, 2012)

loved the gameplay video. Since the first FarCry , the concept of exploring and using our own tactics to take out enemies is very cool , unlike most FPS games u dont go on a killing spree , need to think before you act . 
Waiting to get my hands on the 3rd version.


----------



## funskar (Jul 19, 2012)

Preorderd Far Cry 3 from Game4u for 899 Inr after applying
Discount coupon=DCUS1NPT59AF4IUC4 

Now saving money by riding Bicycle for Preoderng moh -warfighter & Hitman Absolution


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I didn't liked the malaria and diseases at all.



come on man.
 the disease creates more a realistic gameplay, even if its a pain in the a$$.
other than that.
but i always loved to explore such vast expanses. fc2 was great, same fun for fallout 3.
hopefully it wont be big and complicated as skyrim, but  skyrim still rules.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 19, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> come on man.
> the disease creates more a realistic gameplay, even if its a pain in the a$$.
> other than that.
> but i always loved to explore such vast expanses. fc2 was great, same fun for fallout 3.
> hopefully it wont be big and complicated as skyrim, but  skyrim still rules.



Yeah..piss once in an hour and poop twice a day should have been there too, realistic


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 20, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah..piss once in an hour and poop twice a day should have been there too, realistic


 NO NEED TO GET ALL SERIOUS.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 20, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> NO NEED TO GET ALL SERIOUS.



Dude, I was joking


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

Pre Rendered ?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 27, 2012)

system requirements for this are out

Minimum Specs

- DirectX9c graphics card with 512MB Video RAM Dual core CPU 4GB Memory

Example minimum 1 (NVidia/Intel)

- NVidia GTX8800

- Intel Core2 Duo E6700

Example minimum 2 (AMD)

- AMD Radeon HD2900

- AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+

Recommended Specs

- DirectX11 graphics card with 1024MB Video RAM Quad core CPU 4GB Memory

Example recommended 1 (NVidia/Intel)

- NVidia GTX480

- Intel Core i3-530

Example recommended 2 (AMD)

- AMD Radeon HD5770

- AMD Phenom II X2 565

High Performance Specs

- Latest DirectX11 graphics card

- Latest quad core CPU

- 8GB Memory

Example high performance (NVidia/Intel)

- NVidia GTX680

- Intel Core i7-2600K

Example high performance (AMD)

- AMD Radeon HD7970

- AMD Bulldozer FX4150

Source --> PCgamer


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Those Screenshots look *amazing* green environments are my favorite too like *Just Cause 2*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmm.... System requirements are good. Mid range PC owners would also be able to play it.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 28, 2012)

wtf? 8GB DDR3 ram is required to play game at ultra settings? what about Crysis 3 then?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ you need DDR4 for that !!

EDIT: /sarcasm


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Is that sarcasm ??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2012)

^^  yea


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah I guessed that.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ you need DDR4 for that !!



Cool then looks like i wont be able to play C3(Probably i wont buy it,as C2 sucked)


----------



## sync_nine (Oct 16, 2012)

Just pre ordered the limited edition 
Far Cry 3 game | Game | Flipkart.com PC
Also got far cry 2 free with it  Oh and also the DLC

"Have i ever told you the definition of Insanity"
Bought the game just because of that line


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice Offer for sure. Two games in one package.


----------



## funskar (Oct 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Nice Offer for sure. Two games in one package.



Then you should grab it


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe I would. Whats so funny about it ???


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ you need DDR4 for that !!
> 
> EDIT: /sarcasm



thank god :O.


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 23, 2012)

ya i m also waiting for FAR CRY3....nice trailer


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 23, 2012)

Whats Insanity  ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Whats Insanity  ?



This.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 20, 2012)

far cry 3 is available for rs 900 @ game4u with dlc .


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 20, 2012)

this is epic discussion continue


BTW! could the flipkart version be added to steam???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2012)

Ubisoft are doing what Crytek should've done with C3. I just loved FC2, the open-ness, wild fire, the graphics but hated the frequent spawn of enemies. The gunplay was great. 

They said FC3 is GOTY material from the previews, the lush environment, so killer moves like using a knife to kill two people, all that sounds great. 

But still, I miss Nanosuit. Crytek should've done this with Nanosuit and added aliens instead of humans. 

BTW, will defo preorder this game.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

Well its going to Jungle so I am liking the game already, however please don't give me malaria this time.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> This.


I was kidding and u !! Wiki!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well its going to Jungle so I am liking the game already, however please don't give me malaria this time.



This time protagonist will have Dengue


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2012)

Eurogamer gives a 10/10 

Far Cry 3 review &bull; Reviews &bull; Xbox 360 &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Eurogamer gives a 10/10
> 
> Far Cry 3 review • Reviews • Xbox 360 • Eurogamer.net



Well it was a Xbox version. Lets wait for a PC review.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2012)

PC Gamer gives it a 89/100. Review remains very positive, looks like finally we have gotten the Far Cry game we always want.

*www.pcgamer.com/review/far-cry-3-review/



> The original Far Cry’s developers Crytek used to describe that game’s philosophy as ‘veni, vidi, vici’: you show up, you scout out the situation, and you decide how to conquer it. Ubisoft kept the Far Cry name, and Crytek tried to stay true to its spirit in the Crysis games. But only Far Cry 3 really feels focused on doing that concept justice. You’ve got a huge island to explore, ridiculously effective tools for scouting every hostile situation, and so many clever intersecting systems to inspire creative ways to conquer them. It’s a better stealth game than Far Cry 1, set in an open world that feels richer than Far Cry 2’s. That’s an amazing thing to play.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> PC Gamer gives it a 89/100. Review remains very positive, looks like finally we have gotten the Far Cry game we always want.
> 
> Far Cry 3 PC review



Now I am convinced that we have got an awesome game.  Its nice that a series is now back on track.


----------



## ashintomson (Nov 22, 2012)

IGN gave nine.O


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> IGN gave nine.O



I take their review with a pinch of salt.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 22, 2012)

PC footage at Ultra!! 

[youtube]gLU2ZqXx6ZY[/youtube]


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2012)

good reviews everywhere


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2012)

FarCry series is always in my "Games u shud play before u die..." list


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks awesome on PC at ultra. Good thing I am getting my new rig, its about time to play these games at highest possible settings.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 22, 2012)

YES!!!! 

Goodbye BF3.


EDIT: *YEH!!!!*


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2012)

funny its multiplayer didnot got very good review which i was expecting . But assasin creed 3 multiplayer got good response .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

This game is basically more inclined towards SP experience. Its actually good to see that finally developers are concentrating on SP campaign rather than going for MP all the way like Co-op, and other aspects.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 22, 2012)

Multiplayer looks like garbage..another COD clone after Crysis2. Eurogamer should have given it an 8.5 or a 9, coz they didn't spend enough time with the multiplayer portion.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

Who cares about MP when we got so awesome SP campaign.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 22, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys going for regular edition with predator pack or lost expedition edition?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Who cares about MP when we got so awesome SP campaign.



I care , and i haven't played any good multiplayer game in a long time . So looking forward to it .



gameranand said:


> Who cares about MP when we got so awesome SP campaign.



I care , and i haven't played any good multiplayer game in a long time . So looking forward to it .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2012)

Well then you won't be very happy because MP of this game is quite good not as good when compared to SP campaign, however reviews says that co-op is quite good in this game.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 23, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> You guys going for regular edition with predator pack or lost expedition edition?



Yaa i too wanna know the difference b/w these two.When is the game gonna be available to play?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I care , and i haven't played any good multiplayer game in a long time . So looking forward to it .



Borderlands 2


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I care , and i haven't played any good multiplayer game in a long time . So looking forward to it .




Bizarre, with so many F2P options. Try BF3, Borderlands 2. At low cost, try Ravaged. Also Planetside 2.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Bizarre, with so many F2P options. Try BF3, Borderlands 2. At low cost, try Ravaged. Also Planetside 2.



Already played BF3 , and didn't like borderlands 2 . Planetside looks cool , will try it . thanks


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

I think you are the first guy, complaining about MP. These days it is generally the other way round. If you don't mind looking outside FPS, try Chivalry: Medieval Warfare and War of the Roses.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2012)

*Far Cry 3 PC Is Like Open World Uncharted In 1080P And High Resolution Textures*

That's a satisfying comment and i believe this guy because i've played uncharted 1 & 2.

Far Cry 3 seems one of the strongest title for pc gamers this year boasting some breathtaking visuals. Might pip crysis 3 in terms of overall visual appeal.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 23, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Far Cry 3 seems one of the strongest title for pc gamers this year boasting some breathtaking visuals. Might pip crysis 3 in terms of overall visual appeal.



Don't think so, FC3 looks great but better than crysis 3? NO WAY!! Even Crysis 1 had better water tessellation then FC3.
Try comparing the latest two PC videos of FC3 and C3, C3 easily looks better


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2012)

^^ I don't think those gameplay videos belong to pc. And about the water, i find far cry 3's implementation to be better. Crysis 2 had the most usage of tessellation in a game yet and to the point being overdone. But this water looks more natural.

Still lets keep the verdict until the game releases. 

Gameranand would be the perfect guy to give comments about visual feel considering his soon to be ready behemoth of a rig.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 23, 2012)

How many hours do you think FC3 will give


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 23, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I care , and i haven't played any good multiplayer game in a long time . So looking forward to it .



You seriously wouldn't want FC3 as your multiplayer option, coz its nothing original. Better get some other game, black ops 2 may be?(not that BO2 is original either, but you enjoyed the SP, so why not give the mp a try.)



theserpent said:


> How many hours do you think FC3 will give



25 hours.



vickybat said:


> ^^ I don't think those gameplay videos belong to pc. And about the water, i find far cry 3's implementation to be better. Crysis 2 had the most usage of tessellation in a game yet and to the point being overdone. But this water looks more natural.



Post 116 
As for the water, I was referring to Crysis 1, the dx10 tessellation effects were much better than the one in FC3. And it doesn't look natural to me, more like rushed to get the job done


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Post 116



Wow that's great. If it looks this good in a low res gameplay video, watching it live on ultra settings would be something.
Even that water had froth in the banks which makes it even more realistic.

Afair , the original crysis had no froth in its water model.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not just the water, the grass effects are better in C3  you should look at that latest video of C3, the fields


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Wow that's great. If it looks this good in a low res gameplay video, watching it live on ultra settings would be something.
> Even that water had froth in the banks which makes it even more realistic.
> 
> Afair , the original crysis had no froth in its water model.


I'll have that honor.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2012)

FC3 has something C3 don't have. Badarse animations. Yep. And I mean, not the facial animation in the cutscenes but the general animations. Pyscho in that new vid looks too cardboard-ish. I've totally turned my side towards FC3 now [not Nomad though ].

But damn, teh hell's his Nanosuit?!


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Not just the water, the grass effects are better in C3  you should look at that latest video of C3, the fields



Crysis 3 will surely be a looker, no doubt about that. Its mainly because this time, cryengine 3 will be extremely polished.
But farcry 3 is a surprise entrant amongst the heavyweights. 

Comparison with uncharted sets new bar in terms of visual fidelity and i guess a brilliant gameplay package would make it even sweeter for consideration.
Besides, the open world environment will bring back veteran original crysis players as this gives a similar feel. The draw distance seems suberb as per gameplay videos.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2012)

Well its looker thats for sure maybe not the best but do we really want a best visual game or a one of the best visual game with awesome gameplay. I want the second option.


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well its looker thats for sure maybe not the best but do we really want a best visual game or a one of the best visual game with awesome gameplay. I want the second option.




To put it with utmost politeness, Crysis is the new COD. The series is finished. No wonder they are hyping the game with needless stuffs like bow etc.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

Far Cry 3 has also bow and its also a one shot kill. Infact its actually needed in this game more than C3 but they never advertised, they never forced it on the players. Thats what I like, Freedom to choose what I want to do in the game. Some reviews could be fake or something but not each and every review and it clearly shows that Far Cry 3 would be one hell of a game for sure.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Yaa i too wanna know the difference b/w these two.When is the game gonna be available to play?



I just checked Far Cry 3 wiki. There are already enough animals in the game. I think I'll buy Lost expedition.

FYI Game4u discount and poster offer ends on 25th, they said so on FB.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh boy with so many animals hunting you on Surface and Water, this island would be like a living hell.


----------



## MuraliUtd (Nov 24, 2012)

Ordered from Game4U...Can I activate it on steam ?


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2012)

Most probably not. This is not a Steamworks game, it will probably activate at UPlay.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to figure if its far cry or crysis 
at 1:20 in Far Cry 3 Tactics, Weapons And Skills Trailer

*i50.tinypic.com/1zmd0ug.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2012)

^^ At what settings and resolution, it doesn't looks that good to me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2012)

Its from the youtube trailer, with the obvious screwed up quality.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 25, 2012)

^^ It looks very similar to crysis. I'm still confused if this is crysis or farcry 3.


----------



## Skud (Nov 25, 2012)

Crysis was supposed to stay like that, it's Crytek who screw up the game to appease console owners.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Crysis was supposed to stay like that, it's Crytek who screw up the game to appease console owners.



Farcry - forest, crysis - forest, crysis warhead - forest again. From the developer's perspective, it makes sense to jump into a different setting. They partly failed yeah, but at least they tried rather than being cowards and staying with what they are good at. 

About the appeasing the console owners, it was kind of disappointing for the PC owners, but what else would you expect from a PC exclusive developer who makes AAA FPS games? they're not Blizzard to make a game and sell 6 million copies in a matter of weeks(FYI, Crysis sold about 3 million in its entire lifetime), Crytek is an independent developer and has to do something to survive in such a competitive industry. As if the Crysis piracy debacle wasn't a blow enough to crytek.

Its just one single game that went into a different path anyway, Crysis 3 seems bring back the combination of C1 and 2. And then they have Ryse, which has gone multiplatform-next gen and homefront 2, as a fan I'm totally happy with what they're doing


----------



## gameranand (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I hope C3 would be good enough not a COD clone.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 25, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Farcry - forest, crysis - forest, crysis warhead - forest again. From the developer's perspective, it makes sense to jump into a different setting. They partly failed yeah, but at least they tried rather than being cowards and staying with what they are good at.
> 
> About the appeasing the console owners, it was kind of disappointing for the PC owners, but what else would you expect from a PC exclusive developer who makes AAA FPS games? they're not Blizzard to make a game and sell 6 million copies in a matter of weeks(FYI, Crysis sold about 3 million in its entire lifetime), Crytek is an independent developer and has to do something to survive in such a competitive industry. As if the Crysis piracy debacle wasn't a blow enough to crytek.
> 
> Its just one single game that went into a different path anyway, Crysis 3 seems bring back the combination of C1 and 2. And then they have Ryse, which has gone multiplatform-next gen and homefront 2, as a fan I'm totally happy with what they're doing



Good analysis. What you said, indeed makes sense. The main objective for going multiplatform was to generate revenue.
To stay and survive as a pc only developer is very very difficult with exceptions like blizzard ( you rightly pointed this out).


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I hope C3 would be good enough not a COD clone.



Can't say for sure, SP looked fine to me, may be they'll keep the COD-ness in the multiplayer with bigger maps(  ).



vickybat said:


> Good analysis. What you said, indeed makes sense. The main objective for going multiplatform was to generate revenue.
> To stay and survive as a pc only developer is very very difficult with exceptions like blizzard ( you rightly pointed this out).



Yeah Blizzard has an advantage over there, not only that they have a super huge fan/player base, but they are under some of the best(doesn't mean honest) management..Activision.


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 28, 2012)

Didn't know we had bow-arrow in FC3 as well


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah its there but it wasn't advertised and its not forced on to you. If you want then use it and if not then leave it. Simple.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn, turnin' out to be the best game. Thank God it's so awesome.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2012)

Barret is looking good in the video


----------



## sync_nine (Nov 28, 2012)

There already are tons of people who have posted early access gameplay vids of far cry 3......and so far the story looks really gripping
HHGamingHD - YouTube
This guy has them up the fastest.
This guy had already finished playing Halo 4 two months before its release. I don't know any other uploader who gets games that quickly.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 29, 2012)

As flipkart doesnt deliver to my PIN,where do i order the game from? Lost expeditions or predator pack?When will the game be available


----------



## iittopper (Nov 29, 2012)

^^ check game4u


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 29, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> As flipkart doesnt deliver to my PIN,where do i order the game from? Lost expeditions or predator pack?When will the game be available



I checked, there is enough wildlife in base game, so went for Lost Expedition. Will buy predator pack if required - should not be more than 2$ post launch.

Bought it from Game4u during 10% discount offer, so costed me 1170 - 170 for 2 additional missions looked ok to me.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> I checked, there is enough wildlife in base game, so went for Lost Expedition. Will buy predator pack if required - should not be more than 2$ post launch.
> 
> Bought it from Game4u during 10% discount offer, so costed me 1170 - 170 for 2 additional missions looked ok to me.



Yeah after reading a lot about the game, I guess its worth it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 1, 2012)

*DAMN!* BEST START EVER! This defines bang starts. Awesome game! This can shyt on Crysis 2 any day at any time. One of the best graphics I've ever seen, if not THE best. Runs super smooth.... DX11, all high, HD5850, 1440x900, 30fps. Yes. 30 frames and it's locked. Constant 30. My beloved HD5850's doing it's work awesomely. After the letdown of ACIII, this brings back love for my card. *Insane* game, really. You instantly get connected with the player as he talks. He talks like a normal guy stuck in an island with freaks, normal in the sense, out of his f***in' mind! Fear, anxiety and the voice actor brings it up good. Can't believe how this game has evolved from FC2. It was all dusty, but this.... this is insanely awesome! Graphics, the best these two years. That's it, I'm stuck to my chair till my exams. Some screens.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-07-40-74.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-07-55-78.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-08-33-45.jpg
Yeah.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-08-47-01.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-09-54-40.jpg
This guy's amazing!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-13-59-48.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-15-35-41.jpg
Suck on this, Crysis.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-18-22-91.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-20-14-77.jpg
Yep. First time. 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-20-27-80.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-20-45-11.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/farcry3_d3d112012-12-0114-21-10-84.jpg

FC3 >>(gazillion times)>> FC2


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2012)

Character detailing looks good


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 1, 2012)

The gunplay's solid. Feels heavy and responsive. There's TON of things to do. Lovin' it. And oh, frames are now 35-50. Turned vsync off. No tearing though.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 1, 2012)

This game is a bit heavy heavy on your cards -> Far Cry 3 VGA Graphics Benchmark performance test - Introduction

I am really impressed with the graphics though and overall the game seems to be one of the best this year!


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2012)

Game is not optimized well. Seems to be getting good reviews and should be a good play.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow Looks awesome. 

Good thing that AMD is going to release a driver to improve performance of this game.


----------



## sunnyhj (Dec 1, 2012)

Game looks amazing..just started playing.. everything at ultra and getting 27-36 fps..  using latest beta driver 12.11

Here are some shots i just took..

*i48.tinypic.com/e0pc2c.png
*i46.tinypic.com/eqxtmr.png
*i47.tinypic.com/rupf8z.png
*i48.tinypic.com/rmmi9v.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/1jlra0.png
*i46.tinypic.com/21chxl2.png
*i47.tinypic.com/119q6wh.png
*i46.tinypic.com/28u7eh0.jpg
*i47.tinypic.com/dgp7hs.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/518oki.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> Game is not optimized well.



Not optimized? It's optimized right. It's just that my card's old and yep, this game is a resource hog. Uses all the good thingies of higher cards greatly.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Not optimized? It's optimized right. It's just that my card's old and yep, this game is a resource hog. Uses all the good thingies of higher cards greatly.



Read more.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

Mini Map doesn't show much info ??
Also is there a health regeneration system or what ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Mini Map doesn't show much info ??
> Also is there a health regeneration system or what ??



Slight damage to a block, regenerates. Too much damage, gotta use syringe.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Slight damage to a block, regenerates. Too much damage, gotta use syringe.



Same as Far Cry 2 right.
And what about that mini map it ain't showing anything useful in any of the screenshot at all.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2012)

@sunnyhj

Get some different weapon!!!


----------



## sunnyhj (Dec 2, 2012)

Here u go guys, these shots contain some info which might help...



Spoiler



*i47.tinypic.com/23mwu3n.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/1444keo.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/29na29z.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/4t0qvn.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/rvc5du.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/35klhl2.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/685tza.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/2dvnasi.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2q3nl0z.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/2rnuhvs.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/70ke4p.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2mhfo6.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/2zfl9wk.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/1zyu7uh.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2012)

nice...


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks like I am gonna love this game. 
And guys kindly use the spoiler tags, it's really hard to read the topic from Tapa with this high res pics. There is a different 'screenshot channel' topic there you know.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2012)

At what settings you guys are playing this game because screenshots looks awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmm...long gameplay time will be enjoyable in FC3
and its running well in DX11


----------



## sunnyhj (Dec 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm...long gameplay time will be enjoyable in FC3
> and its running well in DX11



yeah the game is awesome...just make sure u run it in dx11... i started it in dx9 by mistake and there was so much lag and fps issue..was getting 17-19 fps in dx9.




gameranand said:


> At what settings you guys are playing this game because screenshots looks awesome.



at 1360*768 at all very high..the first shots from tower were at ultra check the screens...i've uploaded the settings section also.




ithehappy said:


> Looks like I am gonna love this game.
> And guys kindly use the spoiler tags, it's really hard to read the topic from Tapa with this high res pics. There is a different 'screenshot channel' topic there you know.



Done


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> at 1360*768 at all very high..the first shots from tower were at ultra check the screens...i've uploaded the settings section also.



Yeah I missed that because I just wanted to see the screenies.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 2, 2012)

So i believe the people who r playing fc3 r the digital ones as the retail version is still not in stock in India


----------



## RahulB (Dec 2, 2012)

Just started playing FC3 and I must say I am impressed, the developers have removed a lot of pesky things from FC2 such as traveling and check posts.. Love the graphics, really lush environs. The new crafting system adds another layer of richness to the game. Working smoothly at DX11 with the patches applied.. 

BTW... I like being Rambo in FC3 (*wink wink)


----------



## sunnyhj (Dec 2, 2012)

driving jet ski P



Spoiler



*i47.tinypic.com/nbrgbc.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/33yjmmh.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2012)

Blur effects are real nice in the game.


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 2, 2012)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/yxEMW.jpg


awesome gameplay


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 2, 2012)

The horizon looks so wrong.

@Reloaded, Textures are looking great, what your config and fps?


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, started playing Yesterday...and I am totally into Single Player...Good gfx + Good gameplay + good story+good Ending= Good enough for me.

Graphics is really awesome even sometimes I thing those YouTube gameplay trailer did not do justice...Giving no Lag in my system.
Those who are expecting reality in gfx section, it is NOT offering you that, kinda like a well detailed animation movie...

Gameplay is huge...Lot of area to cover ,it got Gliders, zip lining and blah blah. Crafting medicine and Leather Pouch by collecting herbs and Hunting animals(Yuck) is kinda inspired from other obvious RPGs.

Dunno why I feel like they made an effort to make First Person Movement seem like very realistic...Camera Angle, Walking varies on Different kind of Plains.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2012)

^the gliders reminds of FarCry 1
also rescuing frnds is similar to FarCry 1 Story


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^the gliders reminds of FarCry 1
> also rescuing frnds is similar to FarCry 1 Story



Yeah, capturing Radio towers is so Assassin's Creed.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Mini Map doesn't show much info ??
> Also is there a health regeneration system or what ??


The platform he's standing on is a Radio Tower, you gotta switch it on like Syncing in AC. More things will show up on the map.



Faun said:


> Read more.


Better yet, enlighten me.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my copy from Game4u today morning, along with the poster. Installing right now


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Got my copy from Game4u today morning, along with the poster. Installing right now



Let us know.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

asingh said:


> Let us know.



And I noticed, still rocking HD4890 CFX? No upgrades?


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 4, 2012)

asingh said:


> Let us know.



Played for an hour - starts with crazy Vaas  Nice graphics and sound effects with all jungle sounds and bees buzzing (irritating but so natural). Played on Ultra settings - turned down Shadows to High. I'm getting 25-30 FPS. Don't want to lower the resolution - will try to lower some other setting for higher FPS.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> The gunplay's solid. Feels heavy and responsive. There's TON of things to do. Lovin' it. And oh, frames are now 35-50. Turned vsync off. No tearing though.



Please let me know the settings that you are using. I tried lowering the resolution but the game crashed. It starts in windowed mode and then I have to change it to fullscreen.

Mouse movements are restricted in menu screens - cannot access half the screen to the right and below - so no access to buttons there, instead use "tab" key. Is the entire screen accessible to you? Had similar issue with BF3 but changes to compatibility settings and game patches resolved the issue then.

Do let me know the drivers that you are using. Did you use AMD overdrive? I tried but did not get any increase in FPS - GPU was over 95% busy and temp around 72-75 degrees - its strictly stuck below 30 (as if locked).


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

im  gonna pick up a copy today. any specific shops in Forum Mall Bangalore?


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 4, 2012)

sadness my 9600GT is giving 28-30fps @1366*768@all settings low . Need to change my card asap.
missing the glory of farcry 3


----------



## quad_core (Dec 4, 2012)

I am dying to play this game. Just curious how will this game run on my GTX460 1GB card... keeping fingers crossed.. I dont want to miss all the glory of this game.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 4, 2012)

quad_core said:


> I am dying to play this game. Just curious how will this game run on my GTX460 1GB card... keeping fingers crossed.. I dont want to miss all the glory of this game.



It will run fine.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> im  gonna pick up a copy today. any specific shops in Forum Mall Bangalore?



Landmark didn't have PC version  .. gonna checkout Planet M in brigade road.

EDIT: what settings can I run on i5 2400 + 8Gig + MSI 6850 Cyclone


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 4, 2012)

This game does not take much of resources , I guess.
It is running smoother than Hitman:Absolution on my PC. Hell, I am even experiencing stuttering on Absolution.
AFAIR , even BF3 gave higher FPS than Absolution.

Dunia 2 FTW.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah Dunia 2 Engine with Havok physics...


Btw what there in Far Cry 3 : The Lost Expedition Edition?
Is it a DLC?


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Landmark didn't have PC version  .. gonna checkout Planet M in brigade road.
> 
> EDIT: what settings can I run on i5 2400 + 8Gig + MSI 6850 Cyclone



1080p ?? then medium
720p then high


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 4, 2012)

Started playing it Yesterday. I must say, i am very impressed it, like i did for FC1. Excellent graphics, and nicely optimized. Even in my PC, it is running in decent fps with medium settings at 800x600. Still it looks awesome. Story and gameplay is impressive.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

I didn't get a PC copy so bought ACIII instead


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 4, 2012)

Guess what!!!! I had ordered Lost Expedition Edition from Game4U. Got DLC code for that in DVD pack. I checked my mail today and to my surprise, Game4U had sent me Predator Pack code as well...  Both packs unlocked  Hoping Game4U sends me Monkey Pack DLC code as well


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Most important question for me: what's the FOV? And is it customizable? If yes, then what's the range?


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 4, 2012)

Managed to get FPS up to 40. PostFX and Shadow turned to Medium. HDAO, MSAA-2, Vsync-off, GPU buffered frame-2. Full HD - everything else turned to MAX. It still looks amazing.

Turning down PostFX instantly gave me 10 FPS bump - will turn it off completely as I dont see much difference in quality. Here is an article about it.

Guide How To Disable Depth Of Field. | Forums

But haven't figured out how to access full menu screen - just can't move mouse to right-half and bottom-half of the screen. Anybody???


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 5, 2012)

This depth of field trick didn't affect my FPS. I'm using HD7950 on i5-3570K with 16GB of 1600MHz RAM. I'm getting constant frame rates of around 60 when settings are ultra high with MSAA off. "GPU buffered frame" also doesn't seem to have any effect.
My frame rate drops to 20 when I enable MSAA. Downloading latest beta drivers from AMD now... will post if it improves the performance with MSAA on.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Most important question for me: what's the FOV? And is it customizable? If yes, then what's the range?





> The field of view (also field of vision, abbreviated FOV) is the extent of the observable world that is seen at any given moment.



Its customizable the last time i checked (in skyrim).


also see :*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_of_view_in_video_games


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Its customizable the last time i checked (in skyrim).
> 
> 
> also see :Field of view in video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Actually I was asking what's the FOV used in this game and whether there's a slider to change the setting and if yes, what's the range?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Actually I was asking what's the FOV used in this game and whether there's a slider to change the setting and if yes, what's the range?



start the game
play by the default values
if you feel that it should be low/high, then modify the value in its config file (I'm assuming that it exists)


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Actually I was asking what's the FOV used in this game and whether there's a slider to change the setting and if yes, what's the range?



I think I saw FOV setting in Far Cry 3, yes you can change it but not sure what changes.


""But haven't figured out how to access full menu screen - just can't move mouse to right-half and bottom-half of the screen. Anybody???""

This issue was resolved. Problem is with Windows 7 Aero themes - I changed it to Windows 7 Basic theme and the issue got resolved.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

When AMD is going to release drivers for this game ?? Any favorable news so far ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope FC3 is not biased for one card (NVidia or ATI)


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Actually I was asking what's the FOV used in this game and whether there's a slider to change the setting and if yes, what's the range?



yes there's a slider for FOV & goes upto 110


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 5, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I hope FC3 is not biased for one card (NVidia or ATI)



Its biased for AMD cards



Zangetsu said:


> I hope FC3 is not biased for one card (NVidia or ATI)



Its biased for AMD cards



gameranand said:


> When AMD is going to release drivers for this game ?? Any favorable news so far ??



Yes they have released
*www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2012/12/04/amd-far-cry-3/1

I tried them but no performance increase confirmed.


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> yes there's a slider for FOV & goes upto 110




Good news for me.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2012)

Started this. My first FC game. Just 5% done. Graphics are awesome, however it's based on forest, which I don't like much.
Btw- Turning V-Sync on to 2 frames lock FPS to 30? I noticed tearing in some places, like inside that doctor's house and elsewhere. And should I turn MSAA on? Getting 35-42 FPS on ultra.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 6, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Started this. My first FC game. Just 5% done. Graphics are awesome, however it's based on forest, which I don't like much.
> Btw- Turning V-Sync on to 2 frames lock FPS to 30? I noticed tearing in some places, like inside that doctor's house and elsewhere. And should I turn MSAA on? Getting 35-42 FPS on ultra.



Turning on the MSAA would severely hamper the frame rates.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 6, 2012)

hi all,you are enjoying FC3 but I'm confused between ac3 & fc3,which one to buy.My hands are itching to play both of these.
A noob question does ac3 and fc3 require internet connection all the time you play ,as I don't have  high speed broadband where I live have to relay on 20kbps mobile connection. When I bought Mafia 2 last time it was a disaster could start the game as it started updating every time I start the game,so had to relay on a street version.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 6, 2012)

If you like the game buy it. 

There are many ways to bypass crappy DRMs.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 6, 2012)

For AC3 you need internet for activation only. After that a patch of 100 mb you have to download. Then you can play it offline.
No idea about FC3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2012)

FC3's MP is crap. It excels in SP. So for SP you don't need no Internet connection.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 6, 2012)

quad_core said:


> Turning on the MSAA would severely hamper the frame rates.



True... FC3 runs at 60 FPS at Ultra on my rig when MSAA is off. But as soon as I turn it on to mere 2x frames drop 20


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2012)

Baap re, I'll never touch it :what:


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Baap re, I'll never touch it :what:



Download the new nvidia drivers i.e 310.70 beta. They have significant performance improvement in far cry 3, battlefield 3 and lots of other titles. Gtx 4,5 and 6 series are supported and that include yours. You might get some good performance improvements. Do let us know what improvements you saw mate.

*www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-driver-gpu-beta-download,19575.html


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm blown away by this game. Have never played anything like this before. Go there, yellow tiger jumps on you, go elsewhere white tiger pounces, go somewhere else komado dragon chases you... ha ha ha... awesome fun... installed AC3 but haven't started it even once - guess it'll have to wait for like a month


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2012)

^I hope PETA doesn't sue players for killing animals in FC3


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 7, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Guess what!!!! I had ordered Lost Expedition Edition from Game4U. Got DLC code for that in DVD pack. I checked my mail today and to my surprise, Game4U had sent me Predator Pack code as well...  Both packs unlocked  Hoping Game4U sends me Monkey Pack DLC code as well


i got the Lost Expedition Edition, how to unlock???

i must say at low settings also this games look nice


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> i got the Lost Expedition Edition, how to unlock???
> 
> i must say at low settings also this games look nice



Launch game ---> Options ---> Exclusive Content ---> enter the code to unlock


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay, at 11%. I mean is this all savage? All jungle stuffs? Save game locations are pathetic! I like hard and challenging games, but what the hell, enemies won't die, they just digest AK-47 bullets unless it's a headshot (and no, my aim is not that bad!). Health bar decreases and finishes by just two or three hits by a damn Peacock? Jeez! Why does it look to me a poor copy of Assassins Creed? This is a perfect time waster as the saves are placed pathetically poorly!
I am glad that I didn't play Far Cry series before.

@Vicky: I will install that driver and response back mate.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 8, 2012)

The game is running well on 1680 resolution@ high settings  yay . lags at 1920 though, which was expected .  I am using the latest nvidia beta drivers 310.70. Although I didnt check the difference in FPS between old and new beta drivers, I found the beta drivers to be a bit buggy ( I know they are Beta) . Some characters / objects flicker , and  sometimes when I bring up the map(M), it doesnt show the map, just shows the main points , the red map goes missing sometimes


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2012)

Started the game, gorgeous graphics, playing at highest possible settings with 4xAA, smooth like butter. A mockery of open world though, go a bit away from your destination, and warnings starts flashing. Game seems interesting.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> A mockery of open world though, go a bit away from your destination, and warnings starts flashing. Game seems interesting.



This game 'as best of both worlds. When you're not a mission, it has huge world to explore. But when on a mission, it's kinda linear (MUCH more non-linear than traditional FPS games), just like GTA. This game's first-person-GTA-taking-place-in-a-jungle-with-awesome-graphics.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> Started the game, gorgeous graphics, playing at *highest possible settings with 4xAA*, smooth like butter. A mockery of open world though, go a bit away from your destination, and warnings starts flashing. Game seems interesting.



How ? If I turn on MSAA to 4x I get only 15FPS... .what resolution are you playing on ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> Started the game, gorgeous graphics, playing at highest possible settings with 4xAA, smooth like butter. A mockery of open world though, go a bit away from your destination, and warnings starts flashing. Game seems interesting.



Better than Crysis or not ??


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2012)

Crysis can still compete I think.  But this game is so lively and good looking, right up there with Max Payne 3.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Actually I am asking because nowadays I am playing Crysis, and I love Forest so thinking about starting this game after Crysis.


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2012)

I think Crysis+tessellation/dx11=FC3


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

Skud said:


> I think Crysis+tessellation/dx11=FC3



Means Far Cry is better, well that good for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 9, 2012)

and then crysis 3 will look better, followed by far cry 4, and then crysis 3


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't freaking compare this with Crysis! Crysis has alien based story, the gameplay is like that, what the fak is this? Not a single fixed thing, monsters, warriors, terrorists, fantasy, jungle... meh!  I don't want a AK-47 and Law when there is childish fantasy included in it or kill a villain some 10 times!! Loathesome nonsense.
I HATE this childish crap. Wanna give a freaking challenge? Make it harder than Max Payne, but be REAL for God's sake.


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2012)

I prefer killing humans over idiotic monsters, zombies, aliens etc.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ same here. Somehow it is never easy for me to get immersed in a story based on some alien creatures. That just seems too "fantastic" to me. But then again thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

I also don't like aliens at all as they don't have a head for headshot kills.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 9, 2012)

Humans are boring, unless the AI is good enough(crysis1), so non human enemies FTW!


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2012)

Everybody have their own taste.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2012)

I also prefer humans against aliens but mutants in Stalker and Fallout comes in exceptional case


----------



## Neo (Dec 9, 2012)

I like zombies. Shoot em in the head with a shotgun. Like a boss.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

Well in FPS games I like human enemies and its easier to kill them with a simple headshot, however in RPG games I like non human enemies as its fun to kill them.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 9, 2012)

Having strict human enemies kinda has a lot of creative limits, where as with non human enemies you can go nuts with what they can do and still keep it believable and fun.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Having strict human enemies kinda has a lot of creative limits, where as with non human enemies you can go nuts with what they can do and still keep it believable and fun.



Well thats a valid point.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 9, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Having strict human enemies kinda has a lot of creative limits, where as with non human enemies you can go nuts with what they can do and still keep it believable and fun.


Agreed, but more often than not some developers go too nuts and the enemies behave kind of funny rather than being intimidating. But i agree with you it all depends on how you present them. If you present them in a believable environment with a believable story then alien creatures can be alot of fun. I guess it's just about personal taste.

@gameranand completely agree with you there. For example in Skyrim I enjoyed killing undeads, dragon priests and draugrs much more than I enjoyed killing humans.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2012)

its Crytek vs Dunia Engine..not a fair comparison


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 9, 2012)

Why not, both engines are awesome, both look great, both engines used for first person games...fair comparison


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2012)

I like killing mudcrabs.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> its Crytek vs Dunia Engine..not a fair comparison



Well actually Dunia Engine is heavily modified Cryengine so I guess comparison is fair.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2012)

Dunia 2, if tweaked more will be able to fight with Frostbite 2.0 (move away CE3). FC3 has some amazing graphics. Was just awed by the scenery at some point. I stood there looking, thinking it was real. I heard somewhere that BF3 used just 30% of what FB2.0 could do and that BF4 would be utilizing it more. Wonder how it'll look.


----------



## shadowstep (Dec 9, 2012)

can i play FC3 on my ati 4350
low settings will do


----------



## Jripper (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone knows how this game does on a 6850?

I don't trust the youtube guy posting results for my gpu. He always posts 60+ for everything -_-


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> I don't trust the youtube guy posting results for my gpu. He always posts 60+ for everything -_-



LOL..so true!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2012)

Done. Fantabulous game! My rating:
Graphics and Textures: 8/10
Gameplay: 7/10
Story: 3/10 (meaningless, childish nonsense)

So, 6/10 overall.

Conclusion: Just checked my played list for last 5-6 years, and haven't found a worst one than this. Still I am gonna finish it on the alternative method.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Done. Fantabulous game! My rating:
> Graphics and Textures: 8/10
> Gameplay: 7/10
> Story: 3/10 (meaningless, childish nonsense)
> ...



I think you are the first one who didn't liked this game much.


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Done. Fantabulous game! My rating:
> Graphics and Textures: 8/10
> Gameplay: 7/10
> Story: 3/10 (meaningless, childish nonsense)
> ...




6/10 and it makes the worst?  Definitely you won't be playing this game for story, but the exploration and various activities to be performed together with the gameplay more than make up for it. And talking about story, there's rarely any good stories in FPS games these days.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Done. *Fantabulous game!* My rating:
> Graphics and Textures: 8/10
> Gameplay: 7/10
> Story: 3/10 (meaningless, childish nonsense)
> ...


----------



## quad_core (Dec 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Anyone knows how this game does on a 6850?
> 
> I don't trust the youtube guy posting results for my gpu. He always posts 60+ for everything -_-



It should run fine at high settings on 1680 resolution. 6850 is marginally better (2-3fps imo) than my GTX460. And I am running it at these settings. However the games sometimes lags in cutscenes ( when we are in Citra's temple) . Hence I can tell you that.



ithehappy said:


> Done. Fantabulous game! My rating:
> Graphics and Textures: 8/10
> Gameplay: 7/10
> Story: 3/10 (meaningless, childish nonsense)
> ...



I actually liked the story . The gameplay is also awesome. I was kinda bored with the repetitive nature of games like cod / moh . I m hooked .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

those who are playing FC3 agree with this patch fix?

Far Cry 3 to get patch that allows changes to HUD


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 10, 2012)

That should be default for every game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> That should be default for every game.



I mean is it hampering the game play right now without that fix?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> 6/10 and it makes the worst?  Definitely you won't be playing this game for story, but the exploration and various activities to be performed together with the gameplay more than make up for it. And talking about story, there's rarely any good stories in FPS games these days.



Cod series and the original crysis are exceptions as far as story is concerned. Crysis 1 had a very strong plot for an fps imo and so is the modern warfare trilogy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Done. Fantabulous game! My rating:
> Graphics and Textures: 8/10
> Gameplay: 7/10
> Story: 3/10 (meaningless, childish nonsense)
> ...



this review gave me cancer!



vickybat said:


> Crysis 1 had a very strong plot for an fps imo and so is the modern warfare trilogy.



Good presentation doesn't always mean good story. If its really that way, transformers movies have the best stories ever!
Crysis1 and MW series were good at that, will give them a 9/10 on that front, but story wise? they're average at best.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't expect anyone to agree. I don't read reviews, so I don't expect others to read mine. I just shared what I thought, and that matters to me.
What can I do if I can't take unrealistic stuffs in a so called realistic game? I hate the story of Crysis too, but the graphics, and gameplay makes it up. I never touched any fantasy, horror or psycho genre game, never will, but there I know which games belong to which genre so I could skip or play it, but this one? Well, it is a hotch-potch.
Whatever, I shouldn't have played this, wasted each and every seconds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

Story is not considered sometimes for popularity..

FC2 might have a better story in this regard

for me its always graphics + gameplay....
if story is there then all is good


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I don't like too much realism in game. In real life you get killed by one shot, now imagine if thats the case in game, would you really enjoy the game at all ?? In real life your after a bullet your health does not regenerate but it degrades, imagine that you got a bullet in your leg and then you are searching for a place for bandage and rest, rather than going to fight,    no fun right.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, but I'd rather enjoy it than hitting crossbow to a monster's face or walk through a fantasy path.
Besides, there is difference between gaming reality and real life reality, and you know what I'm saying.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, but I'd rather enjoy it than hitting crossbow to a monster's face or walk through a fantasy path.
> Besides, there is difference between gaming reality and real life reality, and you know what I'm saying.



Well I can't say more. Personal choices. As for me I like Fantasy RPGs more than anything, but thats me.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

@ Piyush
You didn't updated the Suggest game post. And you didn't came online on Sunday so that I can remind you. Clever boy.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 10, 2012)

Played the game in 1080p in my friends house, really really awesome game


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Piyush
> You didn't updated the Suggest game post. And you didn't came online on Sunday so that I can remind you. Clever boy.



Did you gave me the "to do" stuff??
I guess not 
I'm waiting ... hheheehe

*EDIT*: I'm editing  it now
check that thread's last post


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Did you gave me the "to do" stuff??
> I guess not
> I'm waiting ... hheheehe


Darn you, alright I am working on that and will post in the respective thread.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 10, 2012)

^ 

@quad_core Good to know. Can you tell me how many frames you get? If I get 30-35fps on 1080p at even high or medium then I might consider playing at 1080p

@ithehappy I have a question. Comment on the character of Vaas in the game. As in what did you think of him?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I really enjoy your posts



Man whats so funny
Different people different taste 

Even though I'm not a fan of those series, but still...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2012)

Purchased the AMR Sniper. Its good but doesn't suit my stealthy style. But explosive shots sure are fun.  What makes this game fun are the side activities. Completing as many as I can. Right now I've crafted all the pouches including all the extended ones and sterilizing outposts are they unlock.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @ithehappy I have a question. Comment on the character of Vaas in the game. As in what did you think of him?



Nah he was too childish 

on the serious note, I haven't heard a single bad thing about him, everybody thinks he's one big super badass mofo and one of the highlights of the game.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 10, 2012)

^ I thought he fit the paranoid hypercharged-on-steroid shithead category perfectly. Mental in other words. 

Kinda getting bored of guys in suits sitting behind desks with their master plans of evil and chaos,nuclear war and all that. Thats what makes the character of vaas a refreshing change for me. Judging by the trailers and gameplay vids and reviews,he just seems to be one of those "I'll blow up this island because I can" kind of guys


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, what's even better is that the actor behind Vaas was actually going through a mental breakdown during the production, which made the performance really stand out.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah, what's even better is that the actor behind Vaas was actually going through a mental breakdown during the production, which made the performance really stand out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


>



What's wrong?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 10, 2012)

Not surprising if thats true 

Not surprising if thats true


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2012)

Actors do that a lot of times, Christian Bale in Batman Begins for example, the suit was so uncomfortable and gave him such a head ache that he used all that rage in his performance which kinda like defined Batman in the movie 

Here's the article on Vaas



> Vaas was heavily inspired by a hard and emotional period I was going through in my life. I was coming out of a relationship and was feeling very broken and confused. So I guess in a way, I didn’t go to Vaas, Vaas was in me at the time and Ubisoft gave me the green light to let him out. It was nice to be given such freedom.





> Like I said, I had fallen in love for the first time. I was also heartbroken for the first time…or maybe the second time. In real life no one ever expresses himself with such violence, or so crudely – and if you tried, they would lock your ass up before you could even utter “insanity.” The great thing about this part is that it lets me express all of what I was going through, and everyone forgave me after each take. So it’s not so much that I took him home, but that I was anxious to shoot so I could get him out.



Source - Vaas's Voice Actor Spilled Real Life Heartbreak Into his Far Cry 3 Performance


----------



## quad_core (Dec 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^
> 
> @quad_core Good to know. Can you tell me how many frames you get? If I get 30-35fps on 1080p at even high or medium then I might consider playing at 1080p



Didint  check the FPS actually. But since it lagged on my GTX460 at 1080p, I changed to 1680 @High.(except Post FX set to low  ) . I like to play at high settings on 1680 rather than low or medium settings at 1080p .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> What's wrong?



That the actor was also going to mental condition. I guess game developers should go to mental treatment section everytime they need a character like this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2012)

LOL..Its mental breakdown, very different from mental condition.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 10, 2012)

@cyborg47 yes I know about the batman costume. He couldn't turn his head in that one and it gave him headaches and all. I saw the making of and all the interviews on youtube 
A lot of actors do that actually. Need to get the feel for the character to realistically potray the character.Its not easy.

And talking about bale, that guy just seems to torture his body  gains weight for one movie, loses all weight for the next,then gets all the weight back for the next movie. Unbelievable dedication to his job. I was surprised by his physical transformation in The Machinist and even in The Fighter. Amazing guy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn, that's something. Hope he won't become Vaas. That made FC3 even more terrific. Shhhyyyt!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

Is that screenshot real ?? AFAIK Far Cry 3 is a FPS game not a RPG.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, why are you surprised? There were some fantasy elements during the hallucination part, they were showcased in the trailers too.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh OK. Didn't knew about them.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 11, 2012)

@ithehappy That is a hallucinogen induced trip man. -_- And that was a known feature to be included in the game from way before it even released. And its good that they incorporated that in a game. Interesting area to explore rather than the beaten path of the same thing again and again. But then again, I respect your personal preferences. You have every right not to like it. I just needed to know what you were talking about by fantasy in the game.

Btw, I really hope you don't find drug/hallucinogen induced trips rubbish in movies atleast. Because you'll miss out on enjoying a lot of great movies if you do. Enter the void,requiem for a dream,trainspotting and fear and loathing in las vegas just to name a few.

I liked a comment you made some pages back,on how gaming reality is different from "real" reality though. That is so true. Spec ops is one game which made me get this better that anything  
A line from the game was "Konrad:- The truth is that you’re here because you wanted to pretend to be something you’re not: A hero." I suggest you play that game if you haven't yet.

@zangetsu Oh that  Yeah sorry about that  Kinda hard to talk about a game without drawing references to other games. Sorry 


On FC3, still can't start playing this -_- Waiting for when my exam ends on 14th. Will start after that. |m|
An issue I had with far cry 2 was that it got a little boring for me after a certain part. Hope this game is not like that.


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2012)

And those drug induced trips were in Max Payne too, more than a decade ago.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> And those drug induced trips were in Max Payne too, more than a decade ago.



And they were real fun, although sometimes hard.


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2012)

One trick was to disable fog, pass the level, then again enable it.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 11, 2012)

This=> "But then again, I respect your personal preferences. You have every right not to like it. I just needed to know what you were talking about by fantasy in the game." is what you should have noted in my post.

And once again its not technically true fantasy. But lets not go there. Peace.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2012)

Literature is really going down these days. No wonder sarcasms don't work anymore. 

Bazinga!

Anyways, is it just me or does the MP has some serious ping issues?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys! I am not getting desired Frames Per Second on this game on my HD 7850. I checked everywhere and many people seems to get 40 fps avg on Ultra at 1080p (aa off) . So, the first time I played it I think I got around 40-45 fps on the settings mentioned, I didnt checked it though. Then today, I upgraded my driver to 12.11 beta 8 with Far cry 3 application profile . Every other game was almost performing same but Far Cry's FPS dipped I got avg 20 fps (6 min 31 max). So, I reverted back to 12.10 uninstalled the profile . Still I was getting around 20 fps .So, I ran driver sweeper and uninstalled driver again. I installed 12.4 and 12.11 beta again but the fps still is 20. Anyone please help me. 

*EDIT*:OK wait, I just checked and It is with every game Crysis 2 is now averaging 18 fps earlier it was 38.BF3 averaging 30 earlier it was 42-44.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

Uninstall the drivers and install 12.11 beta drivers and then 12.11 Cap Application profiles. Be sure to thoroughly uninstall all the drivers.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ I did uninstall all the drivers . Even ran the driver sweeper for any registry files . Anyways,

I found out what the problem was , It was rather funny. My GPU was underclocked to 450 mhz core clock and 500 mhz memory clock. It didnt showed up in GPUZ but when I ran Afterburner it showed the core clock and memory clock.Everything is running fine now.

Duh...


----------



## Jripper (Dec 12, 2012)

^ Did you change it or did it happen automatically? :O

How many frames are you getting now in FC3?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2012)

I waited so badly with kryptonian countdown and the converted kryptonian to english numbers, downloaded the second after the trailer showed up, never been this happy as a superman fan, Nolan really deserves a lot of praise for choosing Zack Snyder for the director's chair, with both of them as the Producer and Director, and David S Goyer as the writer, I don't see the movie going wrong anywhere.
Thought I'd post this here out of the excitement, but it would be moved anyway. Opened a new thread in the chit chat section, continue the discussion over there 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167488-man-steel-movie-2013-a.html


Sorry for being off topic


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Did you change it or did it happen automatically? :O
> 
> How many frames are you getting now in FC3?




I didnt change it and I still didnt know how it happened.

I am getting about 40 avg on Ultra 1080p . aa off


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2012)

A Simple Way To Fix Far Cry 3's Dumb Story


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol xD it was funny nevertheless  His accent was the best


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Lol xD it was funny nevertheless  His accent was the best



If there's a censored version, please direct me to it


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

@cyborg Not that I'm aware of 

Finally exams gonna end tomorrow. Will try out FC3. What I am most concerned about is how it will run on my gpu at max settings


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @cyborg Not that I'm aware of
> 
> Finally exams gonna end tomorrow. Will try out FC3. What I am most concerned about is how it will run on my gpu at max settings



Ah same goes with me, got a ton of work to do till sunday, FC3 only after that


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2012)

Can we just agree that we have different tastes and depending on that we may like or dislike certain games/things? From a discussion point of view, it's better to have couple of guys with a different viewpoint rather than everyone chanting "this game is awesome" blabbering. From what I got, ithehappy has no problem with graphics and gameplay, but rather with the story and the fantasy/hallucination sequences which is OK IMO. Story wise this game offers little, characters are mostly hollow. I really didn't feel the connection with the characters (playing character and NPC both) unlike games like Fear and even the original Crysis. From what I have got, if you approach this game as an action-adventure/exploration kinda game rather than a hardcore fps, you will probably enjoy this game more. But then, the Far Cry name is a big deterrent.

We can always agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi! Getting a problem again ... Whenever I see at distant areas my frames get really low like less than 10 (1080p aa off) at ultra/high/very high - it doesnt make any difference but in medium or low it is 20-24 fps .  Is this with everyone or is it just me .

*Screenshot (I am talking about these type of views):*

*i.imgur.com/G7ku1.jpg


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 13, 2012)

err 

----------------------------------------------
Release note – Patch 1.03
----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------
General fixes for the patch:
----------------------------------------------

-   Added Russian and Czech language support for Steam versions.     
-   Fixed issues for machines that have more than *32 cores*.
-   Fixed issues for activation keys bundled with ULC privileges. ULC content will now unlock during activation.
-   Improvements to playlists and rotation for User Made maps.


looks like some server admins are misusing their powers


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Hi! Getting a problem again ... Whenever I see at distant areas my frames get really low like less than 10 (1080p aa off) at ultra/high/very high - it doesnt make any difference but in medium or low it is 20-24 fps .  Is this with everyone or is it just me .
> 
> *Screenshot (I am talking about these type of views):*




Disable DOF (Depth of Field). You should see an improvement. Read this for some general optimizations:-

Far Cry 3 PC Tweak Guide | GameFront


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

Can anybody explain why the horizon is so close


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

^ Because ubisoft said so  

Rather,made it so


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha..nice one. Anyway, it looks very un-convincing, or is there a draw distance slider?


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2012)

*some may like or hate this game but that does not mean messing up forum thread :*

*Like the game* : let's stick to the game discussion only but not about some person's personal view about this game why they did not like it - the game itself has much to discuss about with like minded fellow gamers.

*hate the game *: want to post feedback, do it politely and move on ! play some other game and join the related discussion thread

*Mod Note* : *any more unnecessary offtopic arguments and there's infraction waiting !!*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Can we just agree that we have different tastes and depending on that we may like or dislike certain games/things? From a discussion point of view, it's better to have couple of guys with a different viewpoint rather than everyone chanting "this game is awesome" blabbering. From what I got, ithehappy has no problem with graphics and gameplay, but rather with the story and the fantasy/hallucination sequences which is OK IMO. Story wise this game offers little, characters are mostly hollow. I really didn't feel the connection with the characters (playing character and NPC both) unlike games like Fear and even the original Crysis. From what I have got, if you approach this game as an action-adventure/exploration kinda game rather than a hardcore fps, you will probably enjoy this game more. But then, the Far Cry name is a big deterrent.
> 
> We can always agree to disagree and move on.



u guys should wait for my feedback also once I start playing this 




topgear said:


> *some may like or hate this game but that does not mean messing up forum thread :*
> 
> *Like the game* : let's stick to the game discussion only but not about some person's personal view about this game why they did not like it - the game itself has much to discuss about with like minded fellow gamers.
> 
> ...



I agree... that discussion was extended to so many pages


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Disable DOF (Depth of Field). You should see an improvement. Read this for some general optimizations:-
> 
> Far Cry 3 PC Tweak Guide | GameFront



I tried this yesterday, FPS jumped from 40 to 47-48 - loved the scenery but fps would sometimes suddenly drop from 47 to 30 - it was not smooth at all. Turning it to low gives me smoother experience between 35-40 fps.

Will try again once new AMD drivers are released.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 14, 2012)

Damn, that discussion was good. Oh well, now it's just, "FC3 is awesome!".


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 14, 2012)

Guys... just opened Far Cry 3... and its updating 269 MB. Any news about this update ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Are you on 1.000 version ??


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 14, 2012)

What ??? "This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 28 seconds." he he he

Anyways...

@gameranand - nope... on 1.03... but how to verify ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't know how to verify. Ask someone who has completed the game but I don't know about this new patch. Seems like they released the patch for UI elements.  Just update and confirm. 

Just saw the official site. As of now only 1.03 is available.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2012)

Start the game, the version is shown in the starting screen at the right corner.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 14, 2012)

Yup... I'm on 1.02 and 1.03 was released yesterday and thats what is being updated.

Far Cry 3 Patch Details: Get Rid Of The HUD - PC Only - NowGamer

Far Cry 3 PC patch 1.03 available now - Far Cry 3 for PC News

Official Description goes -

"
General fixes for the patch: 
Added Russian and Czech language support for Steam versions.
Fixed issues for machines that have more than 32 cores.
Fixed issues for activation keys bundled with ULC privileges. ULC content will now unlock during activation.
Improvements to playlists and rotation for User Made maps.
"


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

The Update ain't worth it.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 14, 2012)

Finally started far cry 3.
Not a joy to play on the x360 controller  Switched back to keyboard+mouse |m|

Getting 28-32 fps with medium settings,HDAO and 4x anti aliasing @1080p on Ati catalyst drivers 12.6. FPS jumps to 40-48 at some places.

On High, I get 24-26.
very high = 18-24 fps.
Ultra = 18-20 fps 

Will try out the depth of field disabling trick now and see if performances improves.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ Turn off anti aliasing and it might give you a FPS boost. Also see a link posted in this thread for the optimization of this game on AMD cards.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 14, 2012)

Disable MSAA as gameranand suggested... you'll get instant boost of at least 20 FPS.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 14, 2012)

^ Yeah I learned about the depth of field disabling from that link.
I am not sure whether I want to turn off anti aliasing or not. The edges get a little too sharp for my liking 

Disabled DOF:- Didn't get too much of a boost :\ about 2-3 fps. Disabled MSAA to see and things don't look too sharp and jagged. Getting 45-50 fps now.

Thanks @ gameranand and mandarpalshikar


----------



## Badmash (Dec 15, 2012)

Playing Fc3 at 1080p on Ultra settings with 8 months old rig! xD Happy happy happy  awesome gameplay + awesome graphics xD


----------



## Jripper (Dec 15, 2012)

^ Nice.  Whats your config?


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Finally started far cry 3.
> Not a joy to play on the x360 controller  Switched back to keyboard+mouse |m|
> 
> Getting 28-32 fps with medium settings,HDAO and 4x anti aliasing @1080p on Ati catalyst drivers 12.6. FPS jumps to 40-48 at some places.
> ...



I think you need to update the gpu driver - test with 12.11.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 15, 2012)

^ I always got less fps with all the drivers after 12.6 From 12.7 to 12.10, every game gave fewer FPS.

Haven't tried 12.11.

Which 12.11 version beta to try?


Update:- AA off,DOF- disabled. Turned everything to max settings under custom except PostFxQuality-(disabled). Getting a comfortable 40-56 fps :O Drops to 32-35 at times.
So basically I am running the game all ultra minus postfx/dof and AA.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Haven't tried 12.11.
> 
> Which 12.11 version beta to try?



How many are there ?? AFAIK only one is available at AMD site.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys... don't patch your far cry 3 to 1.03 yet... I tested it myself last night and game keeps crashing randomly. There are similar reports from other gamers as well.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Well 1.03 doesn't offer much either, no point in updating anyway.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

It offers the HUD elements disabling thing


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh....Then its sad that it gives performance issues.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 15, 2012)

Couldn't live with the jagged sharp grass 
Switched back to 2x msaa. still getting around 38fps. playable enough. 

Btw, the constant tutorials popping up is annoying -_-

Had first trip sequence and unleashed a tiger on an enemy camp. xD


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Which driver version are you using? I'm getting merely 30FPS with 2xmsaa that too with some stuttering with my config at ultra high. At what setting are you running the game? high? or with directx 9 ?

Here are my settings and fps i get -

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-JrHerj1PoKA/UMwlh4ZLWPI/AAAAAAAAEgs/JdHqd_JlD2E/s640/FC3_Video.jpg
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ImEidRqLpCs/UMwlie1AVjI/AAAAAAAAEgw/39ujGNTqUx0/s640/FC3_Video_Q.jpg
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-HM7r2fb_Buc/UMwljhLH7bI/AAAAAAAAEg8/JumSkVnE-qI/s640/FC3_xml.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Dec 15, 2012)

I am using 12.6 drivers  Way old.

And yes my custom settings are exactly the same as yours. Post fx shows "low" but I have disabled it in the gamerprofile.ini file.
And MSAA is 2x only. And I'm using dx11 as well.

Will post the screens a little later. Currently in the middle of assassins creed 3 mission. Will post far cry 3 screenshots soon.

And 30fps? :O Really? Dude you are using an hd7950!! Is it a constant 30 fps or sometimes it srops to 30 fps?

I'm getting 35-38 (varies with the location) and sometimes dipping to 28.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

it drops to 30 fps sometimes (quiet frequently though) and reaches max 38

AMD need to work on their drivers quickly. Same problem is with Hitman Absolution. When MSAA is turned to even 2x fps drops to unplayable levels. Though, visually I did not find any difference between playing with MSAA on anf Off.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 15, 2012)

*i46.tinypic.com/mt70pc.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/sgir0m.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/1129zdx.jpg  <= This is how the game looks in these settings. 35-38 fps again. Ocassional dips to 29-32 fps(frequently). But most of the time it is 35-38. 


Those are my settings. The only change is that I have set gpu max buffer frames to "1". Will check what happens if I increase it.



Update:- set it to 5. Framerate took a hit of 2-4 fps,so changed it back to one.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

max buffer frames setting doesn't make any difference on my config... may be its related to VRAM... since 7950 has got 3Gb of it, no effect.

I just tried that PostFX thing... it also is not having any effect on frame rates. Be it "false", low or high.


----------



## Badmash (Dec 15, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Nice.  Whats your config?



i5 2500K, 8gb sniper, 7850 =]


----------



## reddick (Dec 16, 2012)

Guys I want to play this game on my DELL Laptop, which is though compatiable, and I want to play via Gamepad. So Is it possible and if yes, Which gamepad, in ur view, would b d best?
Thanks for ur patience


----------



## Jripper (Dec 16, 2012)

Xbox 360 controller for windows. And yes its possible. Just plug it into your laptop's usb drive.

@Badmash Awesome. |m|


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

reddick said:


> Guys I want to play this game on my DELL Laptop, which is though compatiable, and I want to play via Gamepad. So Is it possible and if yes, Which gamepad, in ur view, would b d best?
> Thanks for ur patience



Well FPS are best for KB and mouse but if you really want to play with controller then you can play with Xbox controller.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 16, 2012)

Just installed Windows 8 (fresh install, not upgrade)  and tried all the games... Far Cry 3 give me now 55 FPS with msaa set to 4 and every other setting to ultra (except post fx - low). Even if I increase post-fx to high, i get constant 45 FPS.
So these "Never Settle" drivers work indeed.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Just installed Windows 8 (fresh install, not upgrade)  and tried all the games... Far Cry 3 give me now 55 FPS with msaa set to 4 and every other setting to ultra (except post fx - low). Even if I increase post-fx to high, i get constant 45 FPS.
> So these "Never Settle" drivers work indeed.



Yeah they do. They are game changers for AMD camp.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 16, 2012)

@Whoa. Nice info.  Sadly I have way too much stuff currently installed to shift to Win 8. :\


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 17, 2012)

It'll upgrade seamlessly.. don't worry... you'll need to take care of windows 7 specific drivers only like.. network, deamon tools, etc. Go for it... no need to do a fresh install  And this time it works.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Just installed Windows 8 (fresh install, not upgrade)  and tried all the games... Far Cry 3 give me now 55 FPS with msaa set to 4 and every other setting to ultra (except post fx - low). Even if I increase post-fx to high, i get constant 45 FPS.
> So these "Never Settle" drivers work indeed.



and on windows 7 how much FPS you were getting ? Did you used the same driver version ie 12.11 beta on both OS ?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ On win 7 with all settings to Ultra I was getting 38 FPS and dropping to 30 at many instances with 12.11 beta. Used same 12.11 beta on Windows 8 as well and getting 55 FPS.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ On win 7 with all settings to Ultra I was getting 38 FPS and dropping to 30 at many instances with 12.11 beta. Used same 12.11 beta on Windows 8 as well and getting 55 FPS.



Huge Improvement I would say.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm facing a strange issue. I've unlocked around 25-26 skills but in-game these are not getting activated. The skills points were available initially but skills remained locked until I reached a certain point in story mode.

Now the skills have been unlocked but in-game I do not get prompts to use them. e.g. death from above never appears - I thought I was not doing it right but then other skills are also not working. Reloading while sprinting is not working and neither is throw knife takedown. Even my health has just 2 bars - with new skills they should have gone up. I've put up the question to technical support. Anybody else facing similar issue?

One more thing I wanted to know - what is that green bar outside the health bars?

I've played the game over 20 hours now but the game time is still showing 14 hours.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 17, 2012)

^ i am having same issues i have 11 skill points but not able to unlock. i am not doing it right then 
green bar is armor


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 17, 2012)

If my eyes were correct the body armor was shown in sky blue, but green!


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok must be blue bar. Is there a way to repair it or do I need to go to a store for purchasing more.

Skill points will be accumulated but skills would unlock after you reach certain point in the story. Around 20 or so skills are unlocked once you meet up with Citra the first time. My skills got unlocked but I cannot use them in game - even arm tattoo is very small - it should have grown with new skills getting unlocked.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

Just for my safety..When do the bad cut scenes start(Try to understand can't play the game in front of parents) 



mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ On win 7 with all settings to Ultra I was getting 38 FPS and dropping to 30 at many instances with 12.11 beta. Used same 12.11 beta on Windows 8 as well and getting 55 FPS.



And now thats awesome


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think that there are much of BAD SCENES in this game considering that its a FPS game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I don't think that there are much of BAD SCENES in this game considering that its a FPS game.



atleast I think those scenes will not be as hot as Witcher 2 or may be I am wrong


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> atleast I think those scenes will not be as hot as Witcher 2 or may be I am wrong



You are not wrong. Nothing can beat Witcher in nudity. 
I am talking about popular and high class games and not those Hentai games.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

Nop I remember seeing one of "those" scenes in the trailer


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Nop I remember seeing one of "those" scenes in the trailer



Thanks for the info. Good for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Nop I remember seeing one of "those" scenes in the trailer



Dude..there's one worse than witcher 2  so be careful.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude..there's one worse than witcher 2  so be careful.



Hmm..so pegi rating is according to that in FC3 box art


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

I need to know whens the scene.
Cause of these WORDS,Cutscenes I cant game at all-Far cry 3,gta 4 everything has &()&( words


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol, I was discussing something with my dad when 'that' particular scene occurred!
There is one at the middle of the game, but the major or problematic one is at the end. When the main objectives are over.

PS: Nude scenes in Witcher? Gotta play that then 


theserpent said:


> Just for my safety..When do the bad cut scenes start(Try to understand can't play the game in front of parents)
> 
> 
> 
> And now thats awesome


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I need to know whens the scene.
> Cause of these WORDS,Cutscenes I cant game at all-Far cry 3,gta 4 everything has &()&( words



It's better to use Headphones while playing games of such type.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I need to know whens the scene.
> Cause of these WORDS,Cutscenes I cant game at all-Far cry 3,gta 4 everything has &()&( words



From what I'd heard, there's one in the end and its a big spoiler.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah....I don't need words I need scenes. Does Far Cry 3 have that ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah yeah..it will satisfy your needs


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> yeah yeah..it will satisfy your needs



Hmm...Thats nice. Now games are finally getting mature in every way. Firstly there were ratings for nudity and all and I wan't able to find a single scene worth that rating or even dialogues but now games are evolving in that regard also.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 17, 2012)

Dude far cry 3 starts with vaas sprouting off cuss words like a fountain xD SO be careful while gaming in front of parents with high volume


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Hmm...Thats nice. Now games are finally getting mature in every way. Firstly there were ratings for nudity and all and I wan't able to find a single scene worth that rating or even dialogues but now games are evolving in that regard also.



To be honest, I don't see a need to show off some tribal woman's boobs or having the protagonist hold them during the sex scene. It just seems like they're trying to impress the despo male audiences  Maturity is fine in games, Max Payne 1 and 2 had it a long time ago, it was perfect for the kind of games they were, but I kinda feel like all this nudity, boobies, sex and etc are unnecessary for a game like FC3.

PS - All that judging from a few snippets I'd seen on youtube, haven't played the game yet, so I could be wrong about the necessity of adult content in FC3


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> To be honest, I don't see a need to show off some tribal woman's boobs or having the protagonist hold them during the sex scene. It just seems like they're trying to impress the despo male audiences  Maturity is fine in games, Max Payne 1 and 2 had it a long time ago, it was perfect for the kind of games they were, but I kinda feel like all this nudity, boobies, sex and etc are unnecessary for a game like FC3.
> 
> PS - All that judging from a few snippets I'd seen on youtube, haven't played the game yet, so I could be wrong about the necessity of adult content in FC3



No I am not talking to put them in game but if you are doing it then do it properly. For example if you are doing a sex scene in a game then the doers must be naked because you don't do sex while having your clothes on. Similarly when you are dealing with some rat ass *******s then you don't say hello sir. You talk like they talk, specially when game wants the gamer to think that they are one but don't do it properly. See what I like most in Witcher games is overall maturity they have put up in the game, I am not talking about the sex scene but if you hear the dialogues then you'll see that it have high mature content with slang and dirty talk like a monster slayer should do because he is no royalty you see. I don't want sex scenes in games but if you giving it a mature rating then the game should be mature overall and not just by blood and gore but by language, way of representation and all. I hope you are getting my point.

I am not saying that force some scene in games to make it or look like mature but if the story demands it then don't hide from it and properly provide that kind of stuff.
I haven't played this game either so won't say whether it was necessary or not but if it is then its OK and if its forced upon gamers then its a real bad thing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2012)

Witcher 2's xxx stuff was fine, it was an R rated fantasy RPG, so stuff like that is obvious.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2012)

get 37% performance boost in FC3 for free ( with some other games too ) 
Articles : GeForce 310.70 Drivers: An Essential Upgrade For All GeForce GTX Gamers | GeForce


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, why they release stuffs so early?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> get 37% performance boost in FC3 for free ( with some other games too )
> Articles : GeForce 310.70 Drivers: An Essential Upgrade For All GeForce GTX Gamers | GeForce



Thanks for the info , it will help me turn msaa setting from off to 2x


----------



## theserpent (Dec 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> get 37% performance boost in FC3 for free ( with some other games too )
> Articles : GeForce 310.70 Drivers: An Essential Upgrade For All GeForce GTX Gamers | GeForce



But You have a ATI card right?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

theserpent said:


> But You have a ATI card right?



But he can help out nvidia users on the forum, right ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2012)

theserpent said:


> But You have a ATI card right?



you can't call HD6850  an ATI card .. anyway, posted it here because there's lots of performance improvements in games with AMD's 12.11 beta driver and with this driver release nvidia is trying to catch up - if possible nvidia gpu users can post the *actual* performance improvement they have got in this game with 310.70


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/CrBtI.jpg


----------



## akkies_2000 (Dec 20, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ i am having same issues i have 11 skill points but not able to unlock. i am not doing it right then
> green bar is armor



Finally realized what was wrong!!! Did not know I was supposed to double-click on unlocked skills to "Learn" them. They should have placed a button for the same along with "View Tatoo" and "View Tutorial" buttons.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 20, 2012)

^ Face-palm moment


----------



## abhidev (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ hahhaa....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2012)

In the 2nd story quest, have to meet the doctor. Liberated 20 outposts, de-activated 7 radio towers and crafted most of the items


----------



## theserpent (Dec 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> you can't call HD6850  an ATI card .. anyway, posted it here because there's lots of performance improvements in games with AMD's 12.11 beta driver and with this driver release nvidia is trying to catch up - if possible nvidia gpu users can post the *actual* performance improvement they have got in this game with 310.70



Oh sorry my mistake 
I read it as "got 37%" instead of "get 37%"


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2012)

np mate .. such things happens


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

Last time I checked performance was subpar on my Machine. I don't have a killer rig. Just a bare bones pc with Q8200 and a GTX 560ti. Now, Do you guys observe any performance improvements after Nvidia Released their new drivers?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2012)

@vamsi_krishna. Nopes, using a 560. was getting 55-60, ultra Video Quality Settings(postFX low), no AA @1080p. Getting 45-50 after the new drviers >.<


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 21, 2012)

patch 1.04 anyone? lots of fixes in there.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

Tried 310.70beta drivers. The performance was better than it was on the previous stable release. Updated to 310.70WHQL, performance dipped again. Going to switch to beta drivers.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 21, 2012)

completed the game 



Spoiler



and killed my friends to have **** with citra but she killed me


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 21, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> completed the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SPOILER TAG FFS!!!!!!!!!!*

*t.qkme.me/35onan.jpg


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> *SPOILER TAG FFS!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *t.qkme.me/35onan.jpg



ooppsssss......


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2012)

GOD DAMMIT :X
I am close to the end. :/

ATLEAST, DO IT NOW. @kartikoli


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

spoiler tags added.

@kartikoli, be careful next time.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Its still visible in the quote -_-


----------



## tkin (Dec 21, 2012)

What's with the microstutter when I turn on AA? Which is not required as pushing PostFX to max eliminates aliasing(fxaa I think).

Time to get my paws on a 680


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

Done. Its very hard to edit a post without reading it. Thanks to my lame memory.. I already forgot what he posted.



tkin said:


> What's with the microstutter when I turn on AA? Which is not required as pushing PostFX to max eliminates aliasing(fxaa I think).



Same problem here. But it is not persistent for me. I guess I should just play the X360 version and should get it over with. I waited too long to play a bug and performance issues free copy on PC.


----------



## tkin (Dec 21, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Done. Its very hard to edit a post without reading it. Thanks to my lame memory.. I already forgot what he posted.


What's with the performance with this game, can't believing its r@ping my 580 even at 1680x1050, how much FPS are you getting?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

With everything set to Ultra, and on 1600x900 resolution. I am barely touching 30fps mark. The weird thing is, even if I crank down the visual settings, the performance almost remains the same, except for couple of frames. I have to turn down everything to be able to play it smoothly at constant 60fps. Then again, I am running the game on Q8200 with a GTX 560ti.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2012)

Turn down postFX and MSAA, strangely they don't have any noticeable effects on the visuals. and you'll get a 20fps boost. I did


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

^I can notice the visual difference.. the FPS gain for me is not that big. Its just a couple, give or take.

And BTW, Just switched back to 310.64 beta drivers. Nice 10fps improvement. I will stick with this driver.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2012)

I was getting good fps with the 306.97, maybe I'll switch too.
I have set each setting in Video Quality at highest possible, only postFX is on low. VSync off, MSAA off, everything else maxed out. Getting 55-60 fps average @1080p


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

you are running on a i5 processor. Mine is a mere Core 2 Quad.


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 21, 2012)

i tried running on 1080p with very high but i was getting just 15 fps
then i tried 720p and very high and voila i hit a playable 40-45 fps


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 21, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> spoiler tags added.
> 
> @kartikoli, be careful next time.



Sorry brother ... I thought it was OK as I didn't typed anything


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 21, 2012)

Guys..  Patch 1.04 is out now

Far Cry® 3 | Official Website | Downloads | Ubisoft

For single player -

Fixed the accessing bug for the camera and the throwing rocks.
Users that have miss the Relic located in Dr. Earnhardt cave will have the relic recover.
Fixed the bug with the weapon models staying on screen / stuck on the charatcer arm.
The leaderboard is now updating correctly even after if the user is disconnecting/reconnecting the ethernet cable.
The objective is now properly updated after Jason burns the weed fields.
New options the hide the HUD are now available in the option menu.
Add support for downloadable content.
Fixed the issue when the user was becoming invincible after failing mission 'Black Gold' several times.
The Phonecall from Hurk (ULC missions) is no longer overlapping the brief of the 'Piece of the past' mission.
Fixed the issue when Sam was no longer in the jeep's turret after placing two bomb and being kill several time in 'Black Gold' mission.
Sam is no longer getting stuck when the user destroy an enemy car.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 21, 2012)

@Reaper_vivek How can you not notice the difference after turning MSAA off? the grass and everything around has sharp jagged edges. Even 2x msaa makes things much smoother to look at.


----------



## tkin (Dec 22, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @Reaper_vivek How can you not notice the difference after turning MSAA off? the grass and everything around has sharp jagged edges. Even 2x msaa makes things much smoother to look at.


No, apparently postFX uses some sort of aa technique, I am using Ultra postFX and no aa and I don't see a single jagged edge, @ 1680x1050.

After 8 hrs I can safely say, this is GOTY 2012, FC3 rocks, this feels like Fallout 3 combined with AC3 having graphics like Crysis.   A true sandbox game after Crysis set in tropical island.

One thing that does bother me is how overpowered I had become, with a silenced M16 rifle, Shotgun, Crossbow for stealth and silenced sniper I can pretty much wipe the floor with all enemies(except leopards, I hate leopards)


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 22, 2012)

I hate leopards too, and this game is amazing indeed. 
MSAA does nothing, postFX has all the anti-aliasing features, as well as draw decals. so it's very taxing on the GPU. and I personally feel no difference, the main thing is I should get 60fps. and I am getting that, somewhat


----------



## Jripper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah well thats whats doing the trick for you guys then. I have postfx disabled to get decent framerates and turning msaa off as well makes the vegetation unbearable to look at. jagged edges everywhere. 
So turned msaa to 2x and playing. postfx is still off though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 22, 2012)

AFAIK, PostFX deals with Bloom/HDR, Motion blur and Some kind of AA. Possibly FXAA.


----------



## tkin (Dec 22, 2012)

PostFX uses FXAA at High and Ultra, which pretty much rules out any need for MSAA, the kickback is the massive FPS drop, upto 30% in some areas when its set to ultra, but I like eye candy, so it stays on, and in my game even the leaves have aa, so no jaggies for me, FXAA does blur a little bit but it goes well with the setting of FC3, you won't notice the blurring unless you have your nose up against the monitor and zooming in, the motion blur hides the FXAA blurring.

Coming to gameplay, how the hell am I supposed to hunt predators using crossbow, this is nuts, so far killed the golden tiger(died 4 times, mostly due to the other tiger), black panther(died three times by the panther, sniped the other leopard from ledge, got lucky when it got stuck in some trees) and now it wants me to kill leopards(Yes, plural) using crossbow, Fk this $hit, I ain't going there until I get full 6 health bars 

PS: The new skills I unlocked are amazing, first chained 3 takedowns, ended with grenade takedown on last guy, took out 2 more with knife takedown


----------



## baccilus (Dec 22, 2012)

How are you guys checking FPS in game? With FRAPS?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep.. FRAPS.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2012)

Quick question : This game has any sort of built in benchmark / benchmark tool available as separate download ( like AVP 2010 / Crysis 2 ) ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 23, 2012)

No. It doesn't have any benchmarking tools.


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 23, 2012)

ok so now i started use trainer, after playing a stage 10 times  i finally decided to use a trainer. and now things are easer. Still a lot more to play


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> ok so now i started use trainer, after playing a stage 10 times  i finally decided to use a trainer. and now things are easer. Still a lot more to play


Where's the fun in that, this is just like Assassins Creed 2+, sneak to a post, get a good vantage point, mark all targets, take out the alarms first, either manually, or by shooting both of them, change location, take out the snipers, then kill the rest, take out the heavys using Molotov(until you unlock the heavy takedown), also free caged animals if there are any(use the pandemonium to blow the alarm).


----------



## Jripper (Dec 23, 2012)

No fun in playing with trainers. No need for strategy if you use trainers  Might as well march up to every enemy and tiger and stab them to death. You're not gonna die anyway xD


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2012)

Jripper said:


> No fun in playing with trainers. No need for strategy if you use trainers  Might as well march up to every enemy and tiger and stab them to death. You're not gonna die anyway xD


Or just use infinite RPGs, boomkawpakawblasttoinfinity.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Or just use infinite RPGs, boomkawpakawblasttoinfinity.



thats a cheat? lol



Reloaded said:


> ok so now i started use trainer, after playing a stage 10 times  i finally decided to use a trainer. and now things are easer. Still a lot more to play



why continue using trainer when you have completed the stage?? takes out the fun.


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 23, 2012)

If i don't use a trainer ,then only option left will be to uninstall the game


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 23, 2012)

eh? is it that hard for you?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 23, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> If i don't use a trainer ,then only option left will be to uninstall the game



under-aged, confirmed!!


----------



## Jripper (Dec 24, 2012)

^  
@anirban Why don't you try playing at lower difficulty settings?


----------



## Aesir (Dec 24, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> If i don't use a trainer ,then only option left will be to uninstall the game



not sure if srs

My only disappointment from this game is that it's too easy

With the 1.04 patch though (downloading now) , I am going to turn off the hud and see how it goes


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 24, 2012)

take out the heavy s using flamethrower


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> No. It doesn't have any benchmarking tools.



Thanks.



tkin said:


> Where's the fun in that, this is just like Assassins Creed 2+, sneak to a post, get a good vantage point, mark all targets, take out the alarms first, either manually, or by shooting both of them, change location, take out the snipers, then kill the rest, take out the heavys using Molotov(until you unlock the heavy takedown), also free caged animals if there are any(use the pandemonium to blow the alarm).



I'll keep these in mind once I start playing this game.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^
> @anirban Why don't you try playing at lower difficulty settings?



i am not even playing it.. i think you got it mixed up. its @reloaded who is using trainers.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 24, 2012)

^ Ah yes @_@ Sorry mixed up -_-


----------



## warfreak (Dec 24, 2012)

Any ideas on how to complete that ridiculously difficult chopper level? I am at a point where I cannot complete side missions either so kinda stuck here  


Spoiler



The one after killing hoyt where Jason has to rescue Riley manning a chopper turret and the privateers rain an Armageddon of RPGs?? I used the enhanced perception but even that does not help. The goons are on the ground and out of line of sight so not even able to point the turret at them.



Lovely game BTW! I thought that climbing towers would get mundane over time but they become increasingly difficult to climb and the end result is exhilarating  Also it simultaneously rewards exploration and also punishes in case you try to become too adventurous( nasty experiences with crocs   ) The only thing missing is the quick save feature which should have been present given the difficulty bar set by the game.


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2012)

I hate this game, one of the side missions is forcing me to play poker, I can't play that damned game, just lost 1k, this keeps up, I'll use a trainer to get my money back, its bad I can't use any money(10k reached, everything unlocked), its worse I'm losing money on a game I shouldn't have to even play around.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 24, 2012)

I am on the Medusa mission now. 

Guys.. any one got the Medusa reference?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! The game got all the MOAR interestin'! I'm on the second island. But.... I fear it's nearin' end. *www.sherv.net/cm/emo/sad/crying.gif (I left ACIII halfway....)


----------



## tkin (Dec 25, 2012)

Mastered poker, won 5 round straights, made 7k.

Finished the game, all missions, except a few relics.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 25, 2012)

found the knight and going to chitra to give it..

I m loving this game..  playing in ultra mode..

Vaas is the best character in game.. "Can you define insanity??"


----------



## iittopper (Dec 25, 2012)

Played till mission 6 when my save game gone missing  , now i am too lazy to play till that again and because of cr@p ubisoft policy , i cannot download save game


----------



## swordfish (Dec 25, 2012)

I am playing in offline mode.. use "-offline" argument at the end of shortcut target field.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 26, 2012)

iittopper said:


> i cannot download save game


Why is that?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 26, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Why is that?



The save game is link with uplay accout . Its just like GFWL .


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2012)

iittopper said:


> The save game is link with uplay accout . Its just like GFWL .


Play from start, I finished it once, going in for round 2, but that's me, I spent 400hrs+ on Fallout 3.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2012)

Spoiler



maan...just killed Vaas....didn't expected that Vaas will die so easily and thought he was the final boss in the game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> maan...just killed Vaas....didn't expected that Vaas will die so easily and thought he was the final boss in the game



Damn! Cover up the spoilers, brah. There are many who haven't played this game, think _that_.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 26, 2012)

Spoiler



Vaas and Buck are so easy to kill.. I also thought of some better fight.. disappointment was that the kill was in dream like sequence.. After that it was refreshing to have romance with Citra


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2012)

swordfish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vaas and Buck are so easy to kill.. I also thought of some better fight.. disappointment was that the kill was in dream like sequence.. After that it was refreshing to have romance with Citra



lol  ....yeaah!!!



Spoiler



man suddenly after killing the ink monster the scene appeared and my dad was just sitting behind me...thankfully i covered the curtains quickly





NVIDIAGeek said:


> Damn! Cover up the spoilers, brah. There are many who haven't played this game, think _that_.



sorry...my bad


----------



## swordfish (Dec 26, 2012)

^ lol.. ladka bigad gaya he


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 26, 2012)

swordfish said:


> ^ lol.. ladka bigad gaya he



How's the French version?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2012)

swordfish said:


> ^ lol.. ladka bigad gaya he



hehehee yeaah... 



Spoiler



But how come Vaas is dead so early...someone mentioned the single player campaign was 30hrs....


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 26, 2012)

i was playing hide n seek with a camp's people and guess what freaking big birds with big beaks killed me


----------



## swordfish (Dec 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> hehehee yeaah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I suspect that he may come back in the end as at the end he opened his eyes.. I also suspect that denis/citra will be real villains


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2012)

swordfish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that he may come back in the end as at the end he opened his eyes.. I also suspect that denis/citra will be real villains





Spoiler



Do you know how much hours of the campaign have been finished when kill Vaas???


----------



## swordfish (Dec 26, 2012)

Not sure.. lost track of time  

Should be available somewhere in settings that how much % of game is completed..


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2012)

Spoiler



nothing here... just kidding around  Havent played FC3 yet


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 26, 2012)

swordfish said:


> Not sure.. lost track of time
> 
> Should be available somewhere in settings that how much % of game is completed..


It shows how much you've completed as percentage somewhere under settings, in that book or elsewhere, can't remember exactly.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2012)

Interesting read :
â€˜Far Cry 3â€™ lead writer explains ending and sex scene - National Video Game News | Examiner.com

and now time for some mods 
The Best Far Cry 3 mods | Mods | PC Gamer


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2012)

For all who are speculating about a person's demise, read:



Spoiler



Vaas won't come back, next you have Hoyt, Vaas's boss and also the end game boss, with trained mercs who are even more deadly, total gameplay is 25hrs for me at medium difficulty, everything complete, Vaas dies between 15-20hrs I think, second part is shorter.





ithehappy said:


> It shows how much you've completed as percentage somewhere under settings, in that book or elsewhere, can't remember exactly.


Handbook I think, detailed reports there.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 27, 2012)

I am on 27th mission out of total 38 missions. The hand book says that 25% game is completed. I think this percentage also take side missions and other side things in to account.


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2012)

swordfish said:


> I am on 27th mission out of total 38 missions. The hand book says that 25% game is completed. I think this percentage also take side missions and other side things in to account.


Yeah, all side missions, relics, recipes, signature weapons, radio towers, weapons unlocked, inventory upgrades etc. Just take a look at handbook, everything must be completed in order to get 100%.

PS: Make sure to get the signature guns, specially the shredder and bull.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2012)

^so the total playtime is huge...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 27, 2012)

Any one of you guys updated to 1.04?? Are the save files loading okay?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 28, 2012)

Went to liberate an outpost. A sumatran tiger attacked the pirates and knocked over a barrel with something burning in it. The entire place went up in flames and the outpost was liberated without me doing anything at all XD
Thanks tiger.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Went to liberate an outpost. A sumatran tiger attacked the pirates and knocked over a barrel with something burning in it. The entire place went up in flames and the outpost was liberated without me doing anything at all XD
> Thanks tiger.



Ek Tha Tiger!


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Any one of you guys updated to 1.04?? Are the save files loading okay?


I was about to, should I wait? Game is perfectly playable in 1.03, wanted to update for better performance(if there is any).

I was stung by a jellyfish today, its amazing how much detail the devs put in this game, every animal in game can be interacted with.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2012)

Spoiler



Damn...I finished the game  and didn't even take a backup of the saves...chose to save my frnds...wanna try out the other options...can anyone give me the saves????


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2012)

^u must have uninstalled it w/o taking backup 
google might help u on save files


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys, I am having a Problem with Far Cry 3. I am unable to save game by pressing F9 as it is showing message like "Game cannot be saved within a Mission" and only AutoSave is working. Is it normal or any patch or tweak is needed for it. I am currently using it with Patch 1.03.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Guys, I am having a Problem with Far Cry 3. I am unable to save game by pressing F9 as it is showing message like "Game cannot be saved within a Mission" and only AutoSave is working. Is it normal or any patch or tweak is needed for it. I am currently using it with Patch 1.03.


Cannot save during missions, press escape and check the menu, if it says Abort/Restart mission in the menu then you are in a mission and cannot save. Only autosave works during missions.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Benched Far Cry 3 with CrossFireX setup -

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IKXmn-v5EZY/UN11Z8KhNkI/AAAAAAAAElE/5ngKr1Q2TjA/s400/Far%2520Cry3.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay the game is proving awesome so far.Played it head on for 7-8 hours for 2 days.
Just have a minor problem:-


Spoiler



with the 2nd vision jason gets after drinking the stuff citra gives him. How on earth does he see a vision about the guy in white? You can only hallucinate about things that you are familiar with or things about which you have formed a wild idea in your head. You cannot have a precise hallucination about someone that you need to see in order to move ahead,specially when you have not even heard or seen him.



My thoughts:-
That being said,the game is so much fun. And the gameplay is very smooth as well. Major props to the amount of detail in the game and implementing it in the gameplay.  The sheer number of ways to approach a situation is overwhelming. And I am doing the main missions and the side quests simultaneously and my character has almost turned into a mini beast. 
LMG+Sniper(Silencd)+Assault rifle(silenced)+Shotgun/flamethrower means I am pretty much equipped to handle anything. Hell even hunting bears and tigers are easy now. Just use that LMG and everyone is dead.  however I am more of a stealth guy, so I mainly use my sniper rifle and assault rifle for human enemies and the LMG for heavy enemies and tough wild animals(tigers,bears etc).

One thing I really enjoyed is the fact how the main character changes. 


Spoiler



At first,he kills and is hysteric that he killed someone. He is afraid of all the chaos around him. Later in the game, he burns crop fields,takes out entire waves of enemies with a flamethrower and is exhilarated. "woohoo this is so awesome!" ,"Those b@st***s never knew what hit them!". This kind of character development in a game. Kudos to that. Its really enjoyable.

I don't know how far I am from the end. I just received the compass and going to talk to buck for the 3rd time.


Story of the game is nothing special. Typical lore related with islands+pirates,kidnapping and friends thrown in. The game is what it said it would be. Fun.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 28, 2012)

reached the triple decker mission


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 28, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Any one of you guys updated to 1.04?? Are the save files loading okay?



yeah i am on 1.04. 
no loading/performance  problems so far


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 28, 2012)

Finished the main story, and did most things there is to on the first island.
It's a nice game, except for some parts I din't like


Spoiler



1) What's with this vision of the future part, I hated it. Didn't make any sense, instead it would have been better if some NPC tells Jason about Hoyt and Willis

2) Making the island inaccessible just because the game wants us to do it in a "cool" style put me off, I wanted to liberate more outposts prior to getting on with Hoyt's part of the story. We could have still helped willis get on the plane. 

3) After we save our friends and betray citra, it didn't make sense that the rebels will still help me, I understand that their cause was bigger than their leader, but still

4) The boss fights(read 1v1 knife with Vaas and Hoyt) was ok, but the sad part was after we kill Hoyt how does everyone in the room dies? they had assault rifles and what not, did Jason get into schizophrenia and killed them all at once(weird) or did they just committed suicide because their boss died. 

5) The side quests don't have the same kind of pull that the main quest has, I don't feel the urge to play the game after finishing off the main quest

6) Finally, the AI disappointed. I didn't die once in my entire playthrough except for when a tiger pounced on me. I was playing on Warrior difficulty



But the gameplay, hunting, and story made the game exciting.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2012)

People who are using Crossfire, here is the trick to fix Micro Shuttering. I have already tested it.

Download RadeonPro preview version. Here is the link: *www.radeonpro.info/en-US/Downloads/Preview.aspx

Now Create a Profile by selecting the EXE file of Far Cry 3, the normal one or the DX11 one, whichever you're using.
Now go to the Tweak tab, select Vsync Control as *always on*, Select the Triple Buffering Check-box and set the Refresh Rate as per your Monitor's refresh rate.
Check the Check-Box for *Dynamic Frame Rate Control* and provide a value as per your cards' strength. In my case it is around 55.
Now under the *Crossfire Tweak Section*, Select the *Bioshock* Profile for the *Force CrossfireX profile* dropdownlist.

Alternatively, if you don't want to use RadeonPro, you can just Turn on V-Sync and select the Bioshock Profile from the catalyst Control panel and create a Profile for Far Cry 3.


Will post the performance enhancement tricks without losing Visual quality once I'm finished with my testings.


----------



## anky (Dec 29, 2012)

hello guys..
does this game have multiplayer mode..?..that we can play on LAN(offline)..


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 29, 2012)

yes it does have a multiplayer mode


----------



## swordfish (Dec 29, 2012)

Why dont they have radio towers with simple stairs.. Its frustrating to climb


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^u must have uninstalled it w/o taking backup
> google might help u on save files



haven't installed it yet...


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

swordfish said:


> Why dont they have radio towers with simple stairs.. Its frustrating to climb


Pretty fun IMHO


----------



## Jripper (Dec 29, 2012)

It would have been boring if all radio towers had clean,intact stairs leading to the top


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm actually impressed with Ubi. It's like all the radio towers are unique (except the jumping). The way to the up is all different from my experience of activating most of the radio towers. Good job Ubi.

And I finished the game. Awesome ending. Left-click proved worthy of Jason.


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm actually impressed with Ubi. It's like all the radio towers are unique (except the jumping). The way to the up is all different from my experience of activating most of the radio towers. Good job Ubi.
> 
> And I finished the game. Awesome ending. Left-click proved worthy of Jason.


Yeah, unlike Assassins Creed 3 where all the trees(to synchronize) are same with same texture, same branches, same everything.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 29, 2012)

kya yar tum sab climber ho bade.. 

m still 4 mission away from finishing


----------



## iittopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Okk , now i am in mission 4 . Need to hunt sharks for crafting bags so that i can carry four weapons . But each time i go to water , they injure me . How to kill a damn shark ?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 30, 2012)

Stay on the edge/shore of a beach(shark infested area), mark sharks  with your camera. when they swim near you,shoot them down. Try throwing rocks in the water to draw their attention.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Stay on the edge/shore of a beach(shark infested area), mark sharks  with your camera. when they swim near you,shoot them down. Try throwing rocks in the water to draw their attention.



kk thanks , now sharks are getting killed


----------



## Jripper (Dec 30, 2012)

Poor sharks  Once you get an LMG,all animals seem weak


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Meh, best way to kill sharks is to run over them on a boat, plain and simple, kill, skin, get back to boat, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 30, 2012)

^ Didn't know that could be done  Thanks for the info.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Its good method but tedious i kill shark by standing on boat or edge of island with LMG u can also craft Animal instinct and animal Repellent syringes to avoid shark bites


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 31, 2012)

with the boat method don't get near deep water you will not able to skin the shark .


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Its good method but tedious i kill shark by standing on boat or edge of island with LMG u can also craft Animal instinct and animal Repellent syringes to avoid shark bites


Animal repellent does not work against sharks and alligators.



avinandan012 said:


> with the boat method don't get near deep water you will not able to skin the shark .


Breath holding medicine, you can stay as long as you need in water, just keep injecting yourself with the medicine.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 31, 2012)

I used sniper rifle to kill the shark..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 31, 2012)

liberating outposts has become much easier with a sniper rifle with a sound suppressor and also the animals in the cage


----------



## swordfish (Jan 1, 2013)

activated all towers and with all heavy weapons going for final mission


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

started playing fc3 - had to start and re-start the game for several times due to some issues and the only annoying point I've found so far is the checkpoint save system.

BTW, getting only ~35FPS avg. ( config in siggy ) with game default settings and everything running at stock speed. Changing ( lowering game settings ) is not improving the performance.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, anyone knows how to craft special items using rare animal skins like "Golden Tiger Skin", " Black Panther Skin" " Blood Comodo Dragon Skin"? I can see them in my loot rooksack as "Only to be crafted item with and can not be sold"..but i do not find any recipe anywhere till now. Current Loaction : BadTown


----------



## abhidev (Jan 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Hello, anyone knows how to craft special items using rare animal skins like "Golden Tiger Skin", " Black Panther Skin" " Blood Comodo Dragon Skin"? I can see them in my loot rooksack as "Only to be crafted item with and can not be sold"..but i do not find any recipe anywhere till now. Current Loaction : BadTown



got to '*Crafting*' menu option and there you can find the options to craft several pouches and rucksack and syringe kits...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2013)

^Isn't there in-game tutorial?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Isn't there in-game tutorial?




The reason i am looking for the specific recepies, is these craft items are special and do not come with usual recepies such as rugged wallet, heavy duty holster etc etc. But there must be a way to buy these or get from some missions. The path of the hunter quests for these items are done and i got the skins....only no way still found to use them. in Crafting menu they are just not there. So if anyone has completed or reached amost at end-game, please elaborate.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 2, 2013)

^ Then you must not have skinned the animals in the path of the hunter quests. I had no problems in crafting these special items. The blood komodo dragon,the one horned bull,the golden tiger,golden nexked cassowary, skinned all of them and later just double clicked the items to create(extended wallet,ammo pouch,gunholder etc)in the crafting menu and they were created.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ Then you must not have skinned the animals in the path of the hunter quests. I had no problems in crafting these special items. The blood komodo dragon,the one horned bull,the golden tiger,golden nexked cassowary, skinned all of them and later just double clicked the items to create(extended wallet,ammo pouch,gunholder etc)in the crafting menu and they were created.



I have all the skins in my loot rooksack, just did not find the receipe in crafting menu. how did u get the recepies? or do i just have to double click on the skins icons in loot rooksack if that whats ur referring to?

P.S- just post me the menu navigation please. upto creation


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Hello, anyone knows how to craft special items using rare animal skins like "Golden Tiger Skin", " Black Panther Skin" " Blood Comodo Dragon Skin"? I can see them in my loot rooksack as "Only to be crafted item with and can not be sold"..but i do not find any recipe anywhere till now. Current Loaction : BadTown


These special items are used to craft the ultimate kits, like maximum ammo kit, or max arrow quiver, only weapon holding kit does not require any special stuff. To unlock these kits you must craft the previous ones, like craft all 3 ammo kits, 4th one aka the maximum one is unlocked.



sam_738844 said:


> I have all the skins in my loot rooksack, just did not find the receipe in crafting menu. how did u get the recepies? or do i just have to double click on the skins icons in loot rooksack if that whats ur referring to?
> 
> P.S- just post me the menu navigation please. upto creation


Ok, kits like ammo, arrow quiver etc does not require any recipes, all you need are the skins, now check all the kits to see which animals you need, kill them and craft your loot, then when you get all three for each category the 4th, i.e the ultimate kit is unlocked to be crafted by using special(legendary) animal skins, like man eater shark, black panther etc, when you have those skins you can craft those max kits, and as long as you do not craft the ultimate kits those special skins will remain in your inventory.

Legendary animals can only be found in path of the hunter quests and must be killed with arrows.

PS: If you posses the necessary skins, just double click the item to be crafted, recipes are required only for syringes and special arrows, not for kits.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I have all the skins in my loot rooksack, just did not find the receipe in crafting menu. how did u get the recepies? or do i just have to double click on the skins icons in loot rooksack if that whats ur referring to?
> 
> P.S- just post me the menu navigation please. upto creation



follow what tkin said...u need to upgrade step by step...the skins found in the hunter's quest are special skins which are used in the last level of the upgrades.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 3, 2013)

completed the game..


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 3, 2013)

swordfish said:


> completed the game..



What Choice u choose in the end ?


----------



## swordfish (Jan 3, 2013)

Spoiler



Saved friends.. I am good friend you know.. dnt like violence and all 



you?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 3, 2013)

swordfish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Same choice 
lmfao watched the alternate ending on youtube phew  i choose he right one


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> These special items are used to craft the ultimate kits, like maximum ammo kit, or max arrow quiver, only weapon holding kit does not require any special stuff. To unlock these kits you must craft the previous ones, like craft all 3 ammo kits, 4th one aka the maximum one is unlocked.
> 
> 
> Ok, kits like ammo, arrow quiver etc does not require any recipes, all you need are the skins, now check all the kits to see which animals you need, kill them and craft your loot, then when you get all three for each category the 4th, i.e the ultimate kit is unlocked to be crafted by using special(legendary) animal skins, like man eater shark, black panther etc, when you have those skins you can craft those max kits, and as long as you do not craft the ultimate kits those special skins will remain in your inventory.
> ...





YESS..! just what I thought..! waiting for this information only...thank you very very much for the confirmation, this was just what i assumed.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 4, 2013)

Completed game. The last few missions were insane. Fun game. Flawed story(a bit),but solid,fun,gameplay. 8.5/10 for sheer entertainment value.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 6, 2013)

started playing today on my 4 year old system.. 27fps.. ouch.
but a bloody good game.. and its huge!! how long did it take you guys to finish the main story line? 10 hrs+??


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jan 6, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm actually impressed with Ubi. It's like all the radio towers are unique (except the jumping). The way to the up is all different from my experience of activating most of the radio towers. Good job Ubi.
> 
> And I finished the game. Awesome ending. Left-click proved worthy of Jason.



Absolutely love how every tower is different, just like each outpost has a unique attitude...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

Just started playing the game. Awesome game to say the least, damn a snake bit me when I was activating the tower and I shoot him first but he didn't died, maybe thats a story part. Anyway enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 7, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> started playing today on my 4 year old system.. 27fps.. ouch.
> but a bloody good game.. and its huge!! how long did it take you guys to finish the main story line? 10 hrs+??




It took me 25 hours to complete the story.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 7, 2013)

The game started off pretty rough on me as I had very limited ammo (its a pain to upgrade them) and a single holster. But as it progressed, I am finding it encouraging as I am now able to clear the outposts and unlock it. 

Bow and Arrow looks to be impossible to pull off from a distance with a sharp aim


----------



## swordfish (Jan 7, 2013)

Bow and arrows are useless..


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> The game started off pretty rough on me as I had very limited ammo (its a pain to upgrade them) and a single holster. But as it progressed, I am finding it encouraging as I am now able to clear the outposts and unlock it.
> 
> Bow and Arrow looks to be impossible to pull off from a distance with a sharp aim


Learn to calculate drop, use the meter.



swordfish said:


> Bow and arrows are useless..


On the contrary most useful in game, pick up arrows after killing enemies, also one shot silent kill, most useful when attacking outposts stealthily, I managed to clear entire outposts with nothing but arrows, no alarms, also explosive arrows are like mini RPGs with near zero reload time. Most versatile weapon in game when you learn to use it, also has good range, just learn to calculate and predict drop.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

I am getting 35 fps average on everything at highest settings even the AA. Also fixed the micro stuttering with some minor tweaks. Damn so many animals to kill even the water is not safe. I got in a river for safety and there was a goddamn crocodile waiting for me, kinda difficult game on highest difficulty, nothing is really safe in the game, had to use syringes to heal.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 7, 2013)

^ I found them very slow and less accurate.. May be because not given enough time to practice those things..
For silent kill I used sniper with silencer and for explosions used RPG it self..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2013)

swordfish said:


> Bow and arrows are useless..



Depends....not useless always.
recently used in I am Alive and was pretty efficient


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

One thing I wonder that how come FPS games are now giving this old style equipment. In 2008 Turok gave it and now most games are giving it.


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> One thing I wonder that how come FPS games are now giving this old style equipment. In 2008 Turok gave it and now most games are giving it.


Its called old school, things are rolling back, everything, vintage is more new age now. We had had it with our share of modern high  tech guns, they make things easy, we don't want easy, hence going back.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its called old school, things are rolling back, everything, vintage is more new age now. We had had it with our share of modern high  tech guns, they make things easy, we don't want easy, hence going back.



Hmm...Thats thoughtful.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 7, 2013)

I always loved the old shcool stuff like swords and bows.. More inclined to swords (close quarters) than the ranges.

Its fun to fight the enemy that way and i loved witcher enhanced edition for that. (for its unique and awesome combat style which was lost in witcher 2)

I am happy to see it back


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I like the sword but never liked Bow and arrows much, I find it hard to predict the elevation and drop, maybe this is the reason I don't use grenades at all in games. My trigonometry is really weak.


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I like the sword but never liked Bow and arrows much, I find it hard to predict the elevation and drop, maybe this is the reason I don't use grenades at all in games. My trigonometry is really weak.


Follow your senses.

Sorry if that came out really gay


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I like the sword but never liked Bow and arrows much, I find it hard to predict the elevation and drop, maybe this is the reason I don't use grenades at all in games. My trigonometry is really weak.



Yours play style is same as mine i don't use gernades and mines and other trajectory stuff in most of  games i prefer stealth in Far cry 3 i had eliminated all outposts with stealth thats  why i love Stealth games


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Follow your senses.



Will surely try for this game.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Yours play style is same as mine i don't use gernades and mines and other trajectory stuff in most of  games i prefer stealth in Far cry 3 i had eliminated all outposts with stealth thats  why i love Stealth games



I'm all in for a gun blazing action - sans the first outpost I've taken control of all other outposts so far using gun power ! and so far my preferred weapon is MP5 with silencer and red dot sight ( weapon of choice in many other games ) and the second LMG with red dot sight.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'm all in for a gun blazing action - sans the first outpost I've taken control of all other outposts so far using gun power ! and so far my preferred weapon is MP5 with silencer and red dot sight ( weapon of choice in many other games ) and the second LMG with red dot sight.



I mixed it up with the outpost capture. I stealth to get the alarm switched off and start an attack targetting the most lethal of the campers. At times i have dragged them onto attack the animals and i cashed in the opportunity of a havoc on the unsuspecious insane-head followers


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am beating the crap out of the Knief Thrower in that colourfull town  ...got the hang of it and now beating him in almost every game and earning max in even highest bet difficulty...poor fellow will get bankrupt soon  ...though the game has enough moeny system from loot and missions, i consider it to be a permanent source of money when am gonna buy weird syringes and stuff. This game has many fun elements if can be used with a funny mind, i completed the Shark bait race last post by swimming! (hit the scooter hard on a ramp), killed a shark with a RPG! flew with those big kites and landed directly in midst of an outpost and killed a gunner with jump takedown...got ripped to shreds by TWO TIGERS at night time thinking they were cassowary and tossing a molotov over them


----------



## anky (Jan 8, 2013)

hello frnds..
i have started playing this games since yesterday..and i am facing one problem..
the game which i had saves aur autosave games are not being loaded..games starts every time from the begining...(that movie on mobile)..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

^^is this a legit version of the game??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I was going to free a camp and then a tiger just came up and killed everyone there and then some pirate also killed the tiger so I basically just got there, killed the pirate and done. What a nice surprise.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Happened to me once too  I posted this a few pages back. A tiger attacked and some barrel or something got overturned and the entire place caught fire and the outpost was liberated  And I got a free tiger skin xD
All hail tigers.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

How To Play Far Cry 3 Like A Professional

read to get the most out of the game!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I am beating the crap out of the Knief Thrower in that colourfull town  ...got the hang of it and now beating him in almost every game and earning max in even highest bet difficulty...poor fellow will get bankrupt soon  ...though the game has enough moeny system from loot and missions, i consider it to be a permanent source of money when am gonna buy weird syringes and stuff. This game has many fun elements if can be used with a funny mind, i completed the Shark bait race last post by swimming! (hit the scooter hard on a ramp), killed a shark with a RPG! flew with those big kites and landed directly in midst of an outpost and killed a gunner with jump takedown...got ripped to shreds by TWO TIGERS at night time thinking they were cassowary and tossing a molotov over them


I win more money in poker, try getting a hang of it, more money than you could ever use.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

Money is pretty useless really. I haven't bought anything yet from store and I am always full. Is there a way to upgrade your health in later game ??


----------



## swordfish (Jan 8, 2013)

^helps in refilling the inventories and buying attachments..


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I am beating the crap out of the Knief Thrower in that colourfull town  ...got the hang of it and now beating him in almost every game and earning max in even highest bet difficulty...poor fellow will get bankrupt soon  ...though the game has enough moeny system from loot and missions, i consider it to be a permanent source of money when am gonna buy weird syringes and stuff. This game has many fun elements if can be used with a funny mind, i completed the Shark bait race last post by swimming! (hit the scooter hard on a ramp), killed a shark with a RPG! flew with those big kites and landed directly in midst of an outpost and killed a gunner with jump takedown...got ripped to shreds by TWO TIGERS at night time thinking they were cassowary and tossing a molotov over them



cool 



anky said:


> hello frnds..
> i have started playing this games since yesterday..and i am facing one problem..
> the game which i had saves aur autosave games are not being loaded..games starts every time from the begining...(that movie on mobile)..



your game version ? and how long did you play the game ? Autosave and chechkpoint save are not same in this game - when you see a dual pistol icon on the upper right side of the screen you will knpow that the game has been properly saved. Another easy way is to buy/sell something or fix some radio towers.



gameranand said:


> Well I was going to free a camp and then a tiger just came up and killed everyone there and then some pirate also killed the tiger so I basically just got there, killed the pirate and done. What a nice surprise.



when yestreday I attacked a camp a chopper came and made the task very hard .. get rid of that using LMG and a RPG anyway.



anirbandd said:


> How To Play Far Cry 3 Like A Professional
> 
> read to get the most out of the game!!



that's nice but trust on the way you play and enjoy the game 



tkin said:


> I win more money in poker, try getting a hang of it, more money than you could ever use.



out of my league 



gameranand said:


> Money is pretty useless really. I haven't bought anything yet from store and I am always full. Is there a way to upgrade your health in later game ??



use the LMG/RPG or sniper rifle or even SMGs - you will soon realize the importance of buying ammunitions and scopes but if you are OK with a Ak then there's not much to buy though.


----------



## anky (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah..now my problem is solved..i think we cannot save our game in between the missions...
now i have just started my far cry journey...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> use the LMG/RPG or sniper rifle or even SMGs - you will soon realize the importance of buying ammunitions and scopes but if you are OK with a Ak then there's not much to buy though.



 Agreed, Yes i DID need money too, because i could not wait to have weapons for free by fixing radio towers, i just bought some of them right away, I remember after the visit to Citra I went to free an outpost where i immediately felt the necessity of a  better sniper rifle than what i had then, also money is very well needed while buying attachments to guns as guns become advanced and prove useful in stringent situations. such as Long barrels, suppressers while stealthy, or extended clip, reflex and red-dot while mid-range combat etc. I felt the relics a bit uselss except they are sometimes a challenge to find, and provide nothing much which conributes greatly to char development.


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Agreed, Yes i DID need money too, because i could not wait to have weapons for free by fixing radio towers, i just bought some of them right away, I remember after the visit to Citra I went to free an outpost where i immediately felt the necessity of a  better sniper rifle than what i had then, also money is very well needed while buying attachments to guns as guns become advanced and prove useful in stringent situations. such as Long barrels, suppressers while stealthy, or extended clip, reflex and red-dot while mid-range combat etc. I felt the relics a bit uselss except they are sometimes a challenge to find, and provide nothing much which conributes greatly to char development.


Getting atleast 20 relics is a must, it unlocks two signature weapons.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn I was scouting a camp and saw a tiger in cage, killed two guards using takedowns and then started shooting the tiger but he freed and killed me.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn I was scouting a camp and saw a tiger in cage, killed two guards using takedowns and then started shooting the tiger but he freed and killed me.



better idea would have been to stay safe and hit the cage and watch the outpost guys dance to the tunes of the tiger.. the tiger would have taken atleast 2 with him and all u had to do is clean up the s@#$% there.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

Actually I thought that I'll just kill the tiger is cage but if got free after shooting.


----------



## anky (Jan 9, 2013)

i am in 2nd mission in which i have to go to a doctor, who is located very far..:/
there is one tiger which always kills me..i dont know why he s so angry with me...doctor is located at top of the hill..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys how to find the relics in the game. I mean they show up in map when I go near them but when I go to the relic place then there is nothing there at all. I mean just plants and all. Also there are some loots which I can't get even when I am standing right on the spot where there is container, same is happening with relics also.

Guys how to find the relics in the game. I mean they show up in map when I go near them but when I go to the relic place then there is nothing there at all. I mean just plants and all. Also there are some loots which I can't get even when I am standing right on the spot where there is container, same is happening with relics also.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 9, 2013)

^^use a jeep or a car to travel instead of walking.
^there will be a cave or a lake underneath,you have to go through it to reach the relics,some are very tricky.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Guys how to find the relics in the game. I mean they show up in map when I go near them but when I go to the relic place then there is nothing there at all. I mean just plants and all. Also there are some loots which I can't get even when I am standing right on the spot where there is container, same is happening with relics also.
> 
> Guys how to find the relics in the game. I mean they show up in map when I go near them but when I go to the relic place then there is nothing there at all. I mean just plants and all. Also there are some loots which I can't get even when I am standing right on the spot where there is container, same is happening with relics also.



map is from TOP view only. so it shows each item placed vertically in the same spot on the map.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

OK Thanks. Got 1 relic now.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 9, 2013)

@gameranand. That happens sometimes when the relic or loot box is underground. Sometimes they are well hidden in the grass. Try finding entrances to underground caves in such areas.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually I thought that I'll just kill the tiger is cage but if got free after shooting.




The best and effective way of dealing with Tigers, and black panthers specially (they are more vicious and often deadlier than normal sumatran tiger, not talking about Golden Ones, they are killing machines!), is to quickly track them with the DSLR and track them from distance. Snipers are good to kill them from distance but when they have marked you, you have to do only one thing and that is "run like hell!"

...but there is a catch here, I have seen tigers often chasing me upto a region which is basically an area around the apparent source point of the tiger spawned or first seen in the map. Upto this point if u stop and its behind you, it will definitely wound or kill you, outside this area if u manage to rush out, the beast will start to behave indifferently or start to walk off to the inner region (hunt-zone). If u still get near it again, it will trigger the chase again, so fundamentally you have a short/long (depends upon  your locus of movement around the latest origin point of the tiger) window of time where you can make good use of this behaviour of the beast and kill it with whichever weapon you are carrying, spraying with SMG/LMG/Assault  or best ( i prefer the most) the magnum hand gun ( had a one shot kill in path of the hunter ..very powerful ).


I personally found this point and now its much easier to get rid of them, after getting killed too many times while using bow and arrow and trying to kill it thinking i was rambo !...but then...

but in sudden and close encounter with tigers such as just outta cage in a red camp it very much depends on the reaction of yours, i used syringes quickly , both medi-pack ones and the one which repels beasts, and then ran into water ( and got eaten by shark  LOL in two seconds after that  the tiger trolled me...) or ran into roads ( a good place to trigger the above hunt-zone strategy i apply now ). although latest tiger troll was there was TWO OF THEM in a camp and had me for dinner


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 9, 2013)

i love the bow & arrow.. its silent and deadly.. feel like a hunter using it against tigers and deers.. 
then when i run out of arrows i chase that son of a bum and shoot it down with a shotgun.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 9, 2013)

i found the bow and arrow pretty useless. i'd rather use a silenced sniper/assault rifle and pick off the reds with head shots. the camera is pretty badass. 

for killing tigers/leopards etc i tag them with the camera and then weaken them with the sniper [from a distance] and then use an animal repellant syringe and go in all rambo style with a shotgun. incase the sneaky leopards creep up on me, i put them down with an LMG. they are pretty weak and go down with a few shots. 

i was taking down this red camp. i sneaked in near the walls and hid in the bush. as i was getting ready to takedown a charger, a tiger showed up and killed him. i quickly used a animal repellant syringe and sat in the bush for the tiger to do its work, when one of the reds threw a molotov on the grass at the tiger, a distance from the bush i was in. the tiger leapt and fled.. but the fire spread in the undergrowth and the bush [and myself] were on fire in no time. i leapt out only to be shot down by the reds. 

even the buffalos and the bear go down with a max of 2 shotgun pellets in the face from close range. use the animal repellant. its indisposable in these situations.



sam_738844 said:


> *I am beating the crap out of the Knief Thrower in that colourfull town * ...got the hang of it and now beating him in almost every game and earning max in even highest bet difficulty...poor fellow will get bankrupt soon  ...though the game has enough moeny system from loot and missions, i consider it to be a permanent source of money when am gonna buy weird syringes and stuff. This game has many fun elements if can be used with a funny mind, i completed the Shark bait race last post by swimming! (hit the scooter hard on a ramp), *killed a shark with a RPG!* flew with those big kites and landed directly in midst of an outpost and killed a gunner with jump takedown...got ripped to shreds by TWO TIGERS at night time thinking they were cassowary and tossing a molotov over them



yep that knife game is really a good source of money farming. but i prefer the duck shooting with sniper somewhere on the beaches.. 

*killed a shark with a RPG!* :O how??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

How do I kill the shark, I mean they bit me but I am unable to harm them at all.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I was going to free a camp and then a tiger just came up and killed everyone there and then some pirate also killed the tiger so I basically just got there, killed the pirate and done. What a nice surprise.



happened to me too!! only i had to kill the tiger..



tkin said:


> I win more money in poker, try getting a hang of it, more money than you could ever use.



too bad dont know 



topgear said:


> that's nice but trust on the way you play and enjoy the game



atleast read the first tip 



gameranand said:


> How do I kill the shark, I mean they bit me but I am unable to harm them at all.



you could try getting a patrol boat and go out with it, shoot the sharks. but there is the problem of the dead sharks sinking in too far..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

On my first playthrough I never go through guides, maybe some random questions if I can't figure it out but no guides or walkthrough.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Agreed, Yes i DID need money too, because i could not wait to have weapons for free by fixing radio towers, i just bought some of them right away, I remember after the visit to Citra I went to free an outpost where i immediately felt the necessity of a  better sniper rifle than what i had then, also money is very well needed while buying attachments to guns as guns become advanced and prove useful in stringent situations. such as Long barrels, suppressers while stealthy, or extended clip, reflex and red-dot while mid-range combat etc. I felt the relics a bit uselss except they are sometimes a challenge to find, and provide nothing much which conributes greatly to char development.



the only weapon I've bought so far is the *MP5* and ( Shredder ) - my most loved weapon in all games  and not to mention attachments.



tkin said:


> Getting atleast 20 relics is a must, it unlocks two signature weapons.



so far I've got the Shredder and the Bull but it's always not necessary to find 20 relics to unlck sig ed. weapons - there's more way to get those 
Signature Weapons - Far Cry 3 Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How do I kill the shark, I mean they bit me but I am unable to harm them at all.



you can kill a shark the way anirban suggested, its the most sane way of doing so, but again as he said the shark will sink to the bottom and you need to have "swim faster" and "hold breath longer in water" skills to skin them in one go. In my case there is a camp i conqured which is just at the sea-shore with lots of shark around, if i go into the water slow from the beach, there are points of submerged land where you can stand for some time. When the shark was around, i accidentally had switched to RPG and fired a big shot to the nearest piece of submerged land to the shark and the explosion killed it and also took my health bar from 4 to grey ( just about to die ). a way Not recommended for anyone except Serious Sam.



anirbandd said:


> yep that knife game is really a good source of money farming. but i prefer the duck shooting with sniper somewhere on the beaches..
> 
> *killed a shark with a RPG!* :O how??



Agreed on duck shooting, its a good one for farming and honing one's sniping skills, also reminds of the 90's Video Game which had a Dog who used to pick the dead ducks and show'em to me with a big smile  ..i wish i had one in Far Cry 3


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> reminds of the 90's Video Game which had a Dog who used to pick the dead ducks and show'em to me with a big smile  ..i wish i had one in Far Cry 3



And the dog used to laugh sarcastically when u miss a shot


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

So basically they are hard to skin. OK got it, I have also conquered the camp from where the hunting area of shark is very near. Guess I need to kill them to get the last piece of gun in my inventory.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So basically they are hard to skin. OK got it, I have also conquered the camp from where the hunting area of shark is very near. Guess I need to kill them to get the last piece of gun in my inventory.



I can imgaine how beautiful the water and the setting sun reflections look in Far Cry3 in Gameranand's cyclone 

Dying to see it in a proper rig :'(


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ If you wish then I can post some screenshots taken by my RIG.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ If you wish then I can post some screenshots taken by my RIG.


 post your rig first


----------



## ratul (Jan 10, 2013)

here are both ending sequences recorded by me.. 
​


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ Just view the link from my Signature.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ratul good post, but it looks almost as same as it runs in my XPS15, The Cyclone is altogether a different beast, hence was excited 



gameranand said:


> ^^ Just view the link from my Signature.



Please post some Screenshots of below games including Far Cry3 at Maxed Out settings.

1. BattleField3 Any Mission where the occlusions are making it a picture perfect frame, also if possible some light effects from a fringe and dust floating in the air with particle reflections ( too much to ask i know )
2. Black Ops 2 2nd Mission where Mason uses the wing suit and lands in heavy rain.
3. Far Cry3 any archipelagic view at daytime with sea point
4. Any other game which proved to be spectacular in terms of in-game photography


However, i better not make the thread off track, returning to Far Cry3, anyone please suggest tactical points against heavy gunners, i have not met them that much, but last few encounters including one in a trial was not very hope-inspiring


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

I am facing a lot of crashes now with Patch 1.04. I guess I should revert back to older patches and see the results. Cilus also said that he was facing crashes and now me. Looks like game has some problems with Crossfire setups.



sam_738844 said:


> Ratul good post, but it looks almost as same as it runs in my XPS15, The Cyclone is altogether a different beast, hence was excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure No problem.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2013)

@gameranand: i see you are using CF.. have you had any issues of microstuttering??



sam_738844 said:


> Agreed on duck shooting, its a good one for farming and honing one's sniping skills, also reminds of the 90's Video Game which had a Dog who used to pick the dead ducks and show'em to me with a big smile  ..i wish i had one in Far Cry 3





rakesh_ic said:


> And the dog used to laugh sarcastically when u miss a shot



i played that on my cousin's TV console.. dunno know the name of the console. used to run games from a cassette.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys in far cry 3 go to the cave where jason friends are sheltering (when u enter the cave) take left there is a bowl of red pills and a small poster says " *Eat m*e" if u eat the pill a mission will start which will give u detailed explaining how jason ends up on island try it 

btw does anyone plz explain how to play poker(simple rules) in FC3?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

@ anirbandd
Yes I faced that but rectified that with some tweaks in Radeon Pro but game is crashing with or without Radeon Pro.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i played that on my cousin's TV console.. dunno know the name of the console. used to run games from a cassette.



*wipes tears* Good Old days


----------



## RON28 (Jan 10, 2013)

hey gamerand i want to see the beautiful sights of FAR CRY 3, please post in screenshot section, and how much fps you get while in heavy duty graphic scenes?


----------



## ratul (Jan 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> @ anirbandd
> Yes I faced that but rectified that with some tweaks in Radeon Pro but game is crashing with or without Radeon Pro.



well, i too was experiencing crashes on Far cry 3 (though i have no crossfire.. ), what i did was to switch to borderless mode instead of fullscreen, and from then no crashes were experienced, i think you should try that if you have'nt..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> @ anirbandd
> Yes I faced that but rectified that with some tweaks in Radeon Pro but game is crashing with or without Radeon Pro.



have you tried going with one 7870?? what resolution do you game at??

are the crashes random and occur with all games?



sam_738844 said:


> I can imgaine how beautiful the water and the setting sun reflections look in Far Cry3 in Gameranand's cyclone
> 
> Dying to see it in a proper rig :'(



the views from towers and reflections on the water are stunning.. i could post some, but its low res and 4:3.. @gameranand, bro do post some good pics from your rig...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

No only Far Cry 3 crashes all other games works very fine even for long sessions. 

@ ratul
Thanks will try and confirm. 

As for resolution, I play at 1920*1080 with every possible setting at highest. 

Will post screenshots tomorrow as my upload speeds are terrible so have to upload from other place.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2013)

hmm.. see if some future patches solve the CF problem.. 

which exe file are you using? farcry3.exe or farcry3_d3d11.exe??


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 10, 2013)

Which one should be used?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Which one should be used?


The farcry3_d3d11.exe is for DirectX-11   & will have much lower fps but it shouldn't be a problem on your rig.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 11, 2013)

for people who are running d3d11 exe on lower end rigs and experiencing low fps, here is a little mod: 

Goto 'GamerProfile' in My Documents/My games/Far cry 3. Change these:

MSAALevel="0"
SSAOLevel="4"
RefreshRate="60" (or whatever your monitor is)
PostFxQuality="false"
ShadowQuality="high"
VSync="0"
Obviously make sure that UseD3D11="1"

save. 

source

just ignore the other steps.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

I am using the dx11. I just enabled the crossfire profile for Far Cry 3 in AMD Catalyst also and now for a good time it didn't gave any errors at all. Will see in future if the problem persists or not. if it goes away then I'll post what I have done.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> However, i better not make the thread off track, returning to Far Cry3, anyone please suggest tactical points against heavy gunners, i have not met them that much, but last few encounters including one in a trial was not very hope-inspiring



use grenade or C4 to take them out 



gameranand said:


> I am facing a lot of crashes now with Patch 1.04. I guess I should revert back to older patches and see the results. Cilus also said that he was facing crashes and now me. Looks like game has some problems with Crossfire setups.
> Sure No problem.





SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Hey guys in far cry 3 go to the cave where jason friends are sheltering (when u enter the cave) take left there is a bowl of red pills and a small poster says " *Eat m*e" if u eat the pill a mission will start which will give u detailed explaining how jason ends up on island try it
> 
> btw does anyone plz explain how to play poker(simple rules) in FC3?



thanks for the minigame - will try it out. and look online the's plenty of tuttes avaibale on how to play poker - learned when I was playing sleeping dogs.



anirbandd said:


> for people who are running d3d11 exe on lower end rigs and experiencing low fps, here is a little mod:
> 
> Goto 'GamerProfile' in My Documents/My games/Far cry 3. Change these:
> 
> ...



nice .. will try it to see if I can get any improvemt in fps.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Alright if people having crossfire setups gets too many crashes then here is what you should do. Some tips from Cilus and some from me.
1. In CCC Go to 3d Application settings, scroll down to last and for "AMD Crossfire Mode for 3D Application" select "Use AMD per-defined profile"
2. Get Radeon Pro and make a new profile there for Far Cry 3
3. From Tweaks tab Select Vsync control "Always on".
4. Check Tripple Buffering and write your monitor refresh rate in Display refresh rate
5. Check Dynamic framerate control and put the value as per your card. Mostly set it to around 50 and it should do fine.

I hope this helps. 

It works on patch 1.04. have to see the stability for long sessions. Will confirm and report back.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> for people who are running d3d11 exe on lower end rigs and experiencing low fps, here is a little mod:
> 
> Goto 'GamerProfile' in My Documents/My games/Far cry 3. Change these:
> 
> ...



Anirban...below is the setting which i am using through "Video" and "Video Quality" menu in-game for DX11

Res : 1366*768
Vsync : Off
MSAA : 8
AO : SSAO
View Distance  : Full

Terrain, Vegetation, Texture, Water, Environment all at : High
Post Fx : Low
Shaodows : Low

its on DELL XPS 15 and its giving me 32-35 FPS at night/day time.

Question is , will the above mod will just turn off MSAA to 0 because that can be done in-game too and when also it comes up with too much jagged edges on objects, also Shadows="high" can result into a bit FPS loss, so will the above mod just overrides in-game settings or its a way to gain additional FPS apart from the same?



gameranand said:


> Alright if people having crossfire setups gets too many crashes then here is what you should do. Some tips from Cilus and some from me.
> 1. In CCC Go to 3d Application settings, scroll down to last and for "AMD Crossfire Mode for 3D Application" select "Use AMD per-defined profile"
> 2. Get Radeon Pro and make a new profile there for Far Cry 3
> 3. From Tweaks tab Select Vsync control "Always on".
> ...



Seems like CF is bit complicated...and comes with  headaches too


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 11, 2013)

^^i will have to test that.. but i prefer shadow - Medium. low is a bit LOW in my taste. 

a nice mod. gonna test it and provide feedback..



> Hey guys, here is a new and extremely in-depth Realism Mod. It strictly affects weapon behaviour; if you want things like changes to weapon cost, map/hud etc.. you'll have to compile it with other mods manually.
> 
> *www.mediafire.com/?i9chkmbze20vyqm
> 
> ...



source


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

@ sam
Yes with CF there is a learning curve but the raw power and performance you get from a CF setup is much better than similar priced or even higher priced cards.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 11, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Hey guys in far cry 3 go to the cave where jason friends are sheltering (when u enter the cave) take left there is a bowl of red pills and a small poster says " *Eat m*e" if u eat the pill a mission will start which will give u detailed explaining how jason ends up on island try it
> 
> btw does anyone plz explain how to play poker(simple rules) in FC3?



1) I guess none of the gamers (except the one who is in hurry to complete the game) would have missed the pill. Its just a memory sequence.

2) Poker rules and card details are clearly mentioned in the help tab when u sit for a poker game in Farcry 3. Try understanding the card values and priority combinations.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^i will have to test that.. but i prefer shadow - Medium. low is a bit LOW in my taste.
> 
> a nice mod. gonna test it and provide feedback..
> 
> ...



yeah..just as i  definitely avoid NO MSAA 

@gameranand...screenshots screenshots screenshots !!!..plzz


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 11, 2013)

FC3 Mods: 

Mods for Far Cry 3 | Forums


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Alright as I said about reporting back. Crashes haven't stopped entirely though they have been reduced to an extent.
Guess I need to search and optimize more, or maybe Ubi needs to do that.

@ sam
Will upload them ASAP. Actually I was gone to place to upload them but server was down.


----------



## ratul (Jan 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> 1) I guess none of the gamers (except the one who is in hurry to complete the game) would have missed the pill. Its just a memory sequence.
> 
> 2) Poker rules and card details are clearly mentioned in the help tab when u sit for a poker game in Farcry 3. Try understanding the card values and priority combinations.



haha, i hv cmpltd it, and nvr missd d pill, it was gud 2 see hw dey reach that island..



sam_738844 said:


> Ratul good post, but it looks almost as same as it runs in my XPS15, The Cyclone is altogether a different beast, hence was excited
> 
> However, i better not make the thread off track, returning to Far Cry3, anyone please suggest tactical points against heavy gunners, i have not met them that much, but last few encounters including one in a trial was not very hope-inspiring



well, i always had a LMG, Bow, Sniper, and RPG in the whole game with me, nvr changed till d end..
so for heavy gunners, head shot with sniper if dey r far in outpost, RPG if they were in a room or something, if not RPG, then headshot with LMG until they die, and do have the beatdown skill, which let you takedown heavies with a knife if undetected, grenade was nvr able to wade dem off prprly 4 me.. 
they nvr posed me the problem, only fire heavies were some problem, which i solved by taking fireproof injection b4 encountering dem.. 
only thing that i hated in game were the chargers with molotov, dang they put whole place on fire running 2wrds u, and komodo dragons, yuck hate their sound..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Alright as I said about reporting back. Crashes haven't stopped entirely though they have been reduced to an extent.
> Guess I need to search and optimize more, or maybe Ubi needs to do that.



yeah.. most of the games are basically console ports, so they'll need some time to iron out the smaller bugs.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

taking ut chargers is fairly easy for me - just point the silenta nd swift shredder to them and shoot or just make use f the sniper rifle, anyway previoulsy I was playing a LMG but chnaged my loadout a bit - MP5 replaced by Shredder, LMG replaced by Assault rifle ( with optical scope and Silencer but I will opt for a mag extender ) and of-course the Sniper ( with mag extender and Optical scope ). If I get the 4th weapon slot ( still did not able to get enough items to craft it ) I will either opt for a sig 1911 or sig Bull.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Which story mission I should complete after which I am free from limitations like recipes, and others ??

@ Others + TG
You guys get any crashes or not ?? And at what patch you are playing ??

OK guys here are the screenshots as promised

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8195/8372709310_759c91dc87_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8085/8372708882_a2face9afe_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8218/8371637377_538b23ce74_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8512/8372708470_6cd75e4585_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8372708290_cfe449a50f_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8371635935_5b7213ddf1_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8079/8372706894_3805cb31ab_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8509/8372706176_6bccb90c32_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8511/8371635501_b7c7651727_c.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

Holy faaak.. i my eyeballs just fell off.. 

sh!t man.. i NEED a monitor. 

here are some from me. nowhere near gameranand, but its sufficient for 

*imageshack.us/a/img580/262/farcry3d3d1120130111181.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img27/9662/farcry3d3d1120130111180.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img441/9662/farcry3d3d1120130111180.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img812/9662/farcry3d3d1120130111180.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img543/9662/farcry3d3d1120130111180.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Jan 12, 2013)

@anirba*and* and @gameran*and * ( noticed that u both have and as suffix in your name   )  very nice screenshots . I am also playing the game with everything max out but @ 30 fps with 560ti . but still gameplay is very smooth .

PS - second screenshot of anand looks just real , too epic .


----------



## Jripper (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing quality gameranand |m| B-) 

Here are a few from me 

*i48.tinypic.com/339silg.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/2j2yvbs.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/15i2mqa.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/33agug9.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/1rx17t.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/j9y54y.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

iittopper said:


> @anirba*and* and @gameran*and * ( noticed that u both have and as suffix in your name   )  very nice screenshots . I am also playing the game with everything max out but @ 30 fps with 560ti . but still gameplay is very smooth .
> 
> PS - second screenshot of anand looks just real , too epic .



its anirbandd. 

installed some mods from *forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/734046-Mods-for-Far-Cry-3

am now playing with NO minimap, NO enemy/animal tagging, NO detection indicator, and with modded gun characteristics [realistic] 

btw, i unlocked the signature AMR version of the Z93. AWESOME kicka$$ gun [extended magazine, variable zoom scope, also fires an explosive, penetrating round with enhanced damage at long range. comes with a custom paint job that] !!  but it takes the fun out of things.. :\


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

OK guys enough of compliments. 
@anirbandd
you could had just installed patch 1.04 and got them.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

sorry.. i've got an 'ahem' 'ahem' game. i rarely use patches unless it addresses a vital issue. 

so the 1.04 patch has got HUD customisations [NO minimap, NO enemy/animal tagging, NO detection indicator]??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ Yes it does.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

gonna go for it then 

just for confirmation, the 1.04 patch *enables NO minimap, NO enemy/animal tagging, NO detection indicator selection within game*??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ Yeah.
This game is giving me freakin nightmares. Crashing too often. And nobody answered my question.
Do you get random crashes ??
What version are you using ??


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

no crash so far ( using 12.11 beta 11 ) and the game version is 1.04.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

no crashes for me.. played for 5hrs straight. on patch 1.02. using mods. catalyst 12.10.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2013)

Alright thanks. Looks like this game has genuine problem with CF setup because Cilus also reported crash with patch 1.04.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

i seriously feel that devs are focusing more towards consoles... first hitman 12Gig patch and then this, a patch which creates new issues.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2013)

Well you don't say. I hope then release another patch for this.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2013)

any hint on how to get the privateer uniform ? I've sneaked passed through the guards 3 times ( where there's only 2 of them ) but the last area is heavily fortified with lots of guards 6-8 may be - so how to sneak past that area ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 14, 2013)

I am done with the main missions.. and I guess I am done with the game afterall as I don't feel like playing the side missions after the story is revealed.



topgear said:


> any hint on how to get the privateer uniform ? I've sneaked passed through the guards 3 times ( where there's only 2 of them ) but the last area is heavily fortified with lots of guards 6-8 may be - so how to sneak past that area ?



It clearly tells you there is an alternate path 

I wont reveal it and I would suggest you to try looking around.  Come back if u cant find it at all


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> any hint on how to get the privateer uniform ? I've sneaked passed through the guards 3 times ( where there's only 2 of them ) but the last area is heavily fortified with lots of guards 6-8 may be - so how to sneak past that area ?


^ yeah don't want to spoil game. Just look for a alternate path. Hint : Go around & create diversion with nade.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ are you serious ? nade ie gr@nade but you can't use any weapons there sans rocks.

@ rakesh_ic - I did found the alternate path but there was a heavy always getting alerted whenever I go through there slowly - tried using rocks and diversion here and there but that did not work either - so at last stopped throwing rocks, just quickly pass through that area using covers only. Hint : you have to be very quick and use cver properly.

BTW, here's a funny part 



Spoiler



after passing through that area you have to get on a ship but you can go to that ship without even going through that heavily guarded area but the game won't show you the ladder so that you can climb on that ship and continue the mission in such a easy way


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ From when you started caring about every possible situation. Last time I remembered you were the guy who just likes to enjoy the game.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 15, 2013)

@topgear That area is heavily guarded. Just keep throwing stones in opposite direction and sneak past the guards. :\ Thats what I did. There are even 2-3 heavy guards present with armour and all -_-


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Holy faaak.. i my eyeballs just fell off..
> 
> sh!t man.. i NEED a monitor.
> 
> here are some from me. nowhere near gameranand, but its sufficient for



@gameranand ...Those are super-freaking-alien-coolest-awesomest OMGWTF numero-uno screenshots u posted there...Must comment like "Aaj Khush to bahot hoge tum ...with cyclone" 

@anirbandd .... "Very impressive too...( Khub e bhalo )"

@jripper ....your screenshots are very photgraphical and soothing to the eye 

About Crashes i must say i did not have any, the only thing which stirred me at the beginning was the infinite loading screen issue which was too easy to bypass 



gameranand said:


> ^^ From when you started caring about every possible situation. Last time I remembered you were the guy who just likes to enjoy the game.



Did both of the above

Test Name :I deeply thought about every possible scenario to own a heavily guraded Outpost.
Ingredients : watched Rambo 3 and Expendibles..again
Description : Shot animal cages to distract gurads.
                  Sneked off the alarm, planted C4
                  Kniefed off a assaulter guarding a car with gun-mounted
                  Blasted off the C4 once the gunners were back
                  Ripped the rest to tiny lilttle pieces of meat with the mounted gun

Result      : outpost freed
Conclustion : Enjoyed the Game


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 15, 2013)

alternatively, just dive into the the water and swim to the boat and get into it from behind  problem solved


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Always crouch to avoid detection


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @gameranand ...Those are super-freaking-alien-coolest-awesomest OMGWTF numero-uno screenshots u posted there...Must comment like "Aaj Khush to bahot hoge tum ...with cyclone"



Thanks. 



SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Always crouch to avoid detection



I guess anyone who is playing the game for like 1-2 hours knows that.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Always crouch to avoid detection



OMG!! thank you!! totally ftw suggestion man!


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ From when you started caring about every possible situation. Last time I remembered you were the guy who just likes to enjoy the game.



I did enjoyed the game by diving into the wate 



Jripper said:


> @topgear That area is heavily guarded. Just keep throwing stones in opposite direction and sneak past the guards. :\ Thats what I did. There are even 2-3 heavy guards present with armour and all -_-



throwing stones did not work for me at-least.

BTW, freed every outpost and radio towes .. the uniform of the privateer really helped a lot and one more fun thing is just jump off from a high place and press lefty shift to fly


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> OMG!! thank you!! totally ftw suggestion man!



Pressing C Trolled


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2013)

some more: 

*imageshack.us/a/img607/4009/farcry3d3d1120130116154.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img191/4453/farcry3d3d1120130116152.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img191/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img204/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img152/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img41/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img17/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img90/4700/farcry3d3d1120130116132.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img59/4700/farcry3d3d1120130116132.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img707/4700/farcry3d3d1120130116132.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img855/5479/farcry3d3d1120130116130.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img441/5479/farcry3d3d1120130116130.jpg

explicit warning: 



Spoiler



*imageshack.us/a/img191/8830/farcry3d3d1120130116150p.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img502/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img593/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img854/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img844/7548/farcry3d3d1120130116150.jpg



modded with no minimap, realistic weapon ballastics, no object glowing, no enemy/animal tagging. 

HARDCORE.

modded with no minimap, realistic weapon ballastics, no object glowing, no enemy/animal tagging. 

HARDCORE.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ nice nice.. but forgot Citra


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2013)

screenies looks cool but not so cool the images under the spoiler tag


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

i gave explicit warning.  and its only the things in the game that i am posting. 

if the members object, i will remove them. 



swordfish said:


> ^^ nice nice.. but forgot Citra



have citra screens somewhere above.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i gave explicit warning.  and its only the things in the game that i am posting.



Yeah I know but somehow they don't look good, I don't know why. No need to remove them though.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 17, 2013)

what was the alternative end to FC3 if i chose to stay with citra?? can someone put it in words and ofcourse within a spoiler tag


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 17, 2013)

Spoiler



You'll see a softcore porn if you choose to stay with the *****. And then she'll stab you.


----------



## ratul (Jan 17, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see a softcore porn if you choose to stay with the *****. And then she'll stab you.



[EXPLICIT WARNING] well, you can watch the post i posted on this 2-3 pages back here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-far-cry-3-a-20.html#post1818869


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I know but somehow they don't look good, I don't know why. No need to remove them though.



wateva...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2013)

@gameranand A Question : Where does the HD7870CF stand in terms of Far Cry3 benchmarks in a scale of Single GPU from both camps and also what is the efficiency gain over a same single GPU (HD7870)?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ I can max out each and everything at max even the AA and still get pretty good framerates and from what I can gather from benchmarks floating around internet that fastest Single card setup can't do that at the framerate I am getting.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

wow.. nice!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 17, 2013)

some concept screenshots of Far cry3 which never made to the final version...

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2013/01/FarCry3_01-610x299.jpg

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2013/01/FarCry3_02-610x376.jpg

rest of the art is here


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

the devs have made some flaws IMO....

1. being realistic open world, one expects to move about in the environment as in real world. the movement should have been better. Jason should be able to climb slopes till around 50degrees. its just too frustrating after a certain time, to go around a lot of distance for traversing a simple rockface. 

2. Jason loses a complete health bar and some more when he falls from a height of around 2-3meters. this is completely absurd, because the main story line has places where Jason has to jump down from a height more than 2meters, and has cost me 2-3 health syringes. 

3. Legs. a realistic open world FPS game and no legs. visible legs would have been so much better. feels like COD. :\

4. no guns in water?? what happens to the guns and grenades and molotovs that Jason lugs around all the time? atleast a handgun wold have been so much better. 

5. realistic ballastics [sans Sniper Elite V2] would have been AWESOME. 

the devs should have seen these issues. seriously.. 

btw, did i tell you that AMR is BADASS??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the devs have made some flaws IMO....
> 
> 1. being realistic open world, one expects to move about in the environment as in real world. the movement should have been better. Jason should be able to climb slopes till around 50degrees. its just too frustrating after a certain time, to go around a lot of distance for traversing a simple rockface.
> 
> ...



Alright let me answer these in my own way.

1. Yes I agree to that but I have done trekking and 50 degrees on a sloppy mountain is unrealistic. I am not saying that they shouldn't have done that but I am just telling you the truth.

2. Well I won't complain about that because you get to heal even without syringes and when upgraded then 3 bars at a time. Do we really have to complain about this, I mean I can complete whole game without ever need to do a syringe, I mean it seriously.

3. No it wouldn't have been, its a typical FPS not Mirror's Edge.

4. I just wish that there would have been a way to kill a shark, I won't say that I want a gun in water.

5. I think that blast are pretty good, I agree not that good but hey, its one hell of a game, there are always some flaws left.



abhidev said:


> some concept screenshots of Far cry3 which never made to the final version...
> rest of the art is here



I hope they make in other game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Alright let me answer these in my own way.
> 
> 1. Yes I agree to that but I have done trekking and 50 degrees on a sloppy mountain is unrealistic. I am not saying that they shouldn't have done that but I am just telling you the truth.
> 
> ...



1. me gone Trekking too. you *can* go for 50degree rockfaces *for a couple of meters*. gather momentum and clamber up. i have said rockfaces, which are not cliff sides 

2. i dont get you?? explain this point?

3. Crysis? and i forget the names of few other notable FPS with vissible legs.

4. Kay.. not a gun, but atleast melee..

5. Ballistics. Not blasts. Ballistics as in bullet drop/drift from long range sniper shots. the AMR has everything to make it badass, but it makes things easy. i am using modified ballistics mod for better/realistic[NO bullet drop/drift  ] weapon handling... maybe this point is overkill/un-necessary, but the above..


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 18, 2013)

ratul said:


> [EXPLICIT WARNING] well, you can watch the post i posted on this 2-3 pages back here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-far-cry-3-a-20.html#post1818869


Ah, not finding any interest to watch it again after a month. That's the 'only' thing I liked about this game(?) anyway


----------



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 1. me gone Trekking too. you *can* go for 50degree rockfaces *for a couple of meters*. gather momentum and clamber up. i have said rockfaces, which are not cliff sides
> 
> 2. i dont get you?? explain this point?
> 
> ...



1. I didn't tried that much, was kinda hard for me. Seems like I am not good at that. 

2. I mean that when you can heal heal 3 bars of health without at a time without any syringes then you should not complain about that.

3. Hmm...Crysis ?? When did I saw my leg in Crysis, I thought that only in Mirror's Edge I was able to see my leg.

4. Yeah like I said, I would have loved a way to kill a shark while swimming.

5. Oh that...Well actually those are more of a distraction for me in game so I am not very fond of them.....personal choices. 

I guess I answered them all.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

Completed the game and family and friends are most important to me ... if you get what I meant 

Al-right, reached upto the 2 endings part and boy, did I like Citra even for a bit even when she was making out with Jason ... ? naah, not a bit because she did "it" to him after she has dozed him and tried to use Jason for her own reason and superstitious ideas even after when she has got the hold of the whole island and what kind of lady can kidnap her loved one's family members and for such mean purpose ? anyway, enough talk about her.

and i did not like the - "pucker that *******" line -- what type of gay word is this  ?God !, what game devs are thinking these days, are they even sane enough ?

Apart from those I did like the game very much .. so far the best FC3 game I've ever played after FC1 and the story, gameplay, optimization all are perfect IMO - this game is getting a straight 9/10 from me


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. I didn't tried that much, was kinda hard for me. Seems like I am not good at that.
> 
> 2. I mean that when you can heal heal 3 bars of health without at a time without any syringes then you should not complain about that.
> 
> ...



2. heal 3 health bars without any syringes?? :O

3. lol never looked down in the whole game??

4. thats true for me. 

5. sure. 

some more.. lemme know if you are bored 

*imageshack.us/a/img407/4465/farcry3d3d1120130117171.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img191/4453/farcry3d3d1120130116152.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img607/4009/farcry3d3d1120130116154.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img46/8510/farcry3d3d1120130117151.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img607/1077/farcry3d3d1120130117161.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img441/1077/farcry3d3d1120130117161.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img341/1077/farcry3d3d1120130117161.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img405/1077/farcry3d3d1120130117161.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img90/8048/farcry3d3d1120130117152.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img545/8048/farcry3d3d1120130117152.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img507/8048/farcry3d3d1120130117152.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img687/1077/farcry3d3d1120130117161.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img13/1077/farcry3d3d1120130117161.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img525/3552/farcry3d3d1120130117162.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img856/8383/farcry3d3d1120130117163.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img268/8383/farcry3d3d1120130117163.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img593/8383/farcry3d3d1120130117163.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img841/3420/farcry3d3d1120130117164.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img5/4681/farcry3d3d1120130117165.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img703/4681/farcry3d3d1120130117165.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img534/4681/farcry3d3d1120130117165.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img822/3420/farcry3d3d1120130117164.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img96/3420/farcry3d3d1120130117164.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img442/3420/farcry3d3d1120130117164.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah seriously I didn't noticed the leg in Crysis game. As for screenshots, post them in Screenshot channel, too many screenshots makes the pages heavy so it takes longer time to open them. I hope you got what I mean. 

Yeah seriously I didn't noticed the leg in Crysis game. As for screenshots, post them in Screenshot channel, too many screenshots makes the pages heavy so it takes longer time to open them. I hope you got what I mean.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 2. heal 3 health bars without any syringes?? :O
> 
> 3. lol never looked down in the whole game??
> 
> ...



Try out putting some points on healing in the skills tab. u will know what he is talking about.

if u closely observe, Jason shows his "legs" (that u are keen on) while jumping over a table, ledge etc.. check that yourself..

Even i was aiming a tad above with my snipers (initially - effect of BC3 multiplayer) expecting a bullet drop and I would have like it that way.  <<personal choice>>


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah seriously I didn't noticed the leg in Crysis game. As for screenshots, post them in Screenshot channel, too many screenshots makes the pages heavy so it takes longer time to open them. I hope you got what I mean.
> 
> Yeah seriously I didn't noticed the leg in Crysis game. As for screenshots, post them in Screenshot channel, too many screenshots makes the pages heavy so it takes longer time to open them. I hope you got what I mean.



point duly noted. 



rakesh_ic said:


> Try out putting some points on healing in the skills tab. u will know what he is talking about.
> 
> if u closely observe, Jason shows his "legs" (that u are keen on) while jumping over a table, ledge etc.. check that yourself..
> 
> Even i was aiming a tad above with my snipers (initially - effect of BC3 multiplayer) expecting a bullet drop and I would have like it that way.  <<personal choice>>



have been playing the game for around 8-9hrs total. you think i would miss out on something as trivial as that?? i was commenting about the legs being invisible normally when you look down. if u closely observe, you wont be able to observe them. 

BC3? yo mean BF3?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> point duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed with Anirban on that "i cant see my legs" but I am least bothered about that, but when its called unrealistic in a game, I might just want to excercise a thought of making a game so "REALISTIC" for the sake of it that "Jason" dies after consuming the First bullet that hits him and its game-over and that doesnt please me at all. 

Speaking of realism, anyone has encountered the "indestructible" lady at the beach-house? She gives some quest as an NPC to keep a drunkard out of a grave and when its completed, she becomes a just another villager in that place. Now, i shot one full round of LMG on her head and ear, hit her with sniper from Point Blank Range,emptied magazines of SMG and assaults on her, used napalm grenade, planted C4 right beneath her feet and fired a RPG at her hut..all to blast and burn and devastate the whole goddamn place to smithereens and all that she'd do is the get a lil frightened and lower down asking for mercy from me. BUT SHE DID NOT DIE!! 

Jason has serious apathy to cliffs and rock faces as anirban said, i just found him very reluctant to climb in some edges, am not denying that, i could not climb those anyway, but when he decends down a stiff slop his health bar depeltes like he has been hit with bazooka ! even when i did it with Jason's butt closely in touch with ground and made it like slide, and how high it was ? say some 6-8 feet, no Hero suffers injury like he does. Also it outweighs the damage taken from LMG's from heavy's in combat!! in terms of amount of health bar depletion :O


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *Agreed with Anirban on that "i cant see my legs" but I am least bothered about that, but when its called unrealistic in a game, I might just want to excercise a thought of making a game so "REALISTIC" for the sake of it that "Jason" dies after consuming the First bullet that hits him and its game-over and that doesnt please me at all. *
> 
> Speaking of realism, anyone has encountered the "indestructible" lady at the beach-house? She gives some quest as an NPC to keep a drunkard out of a grave and when its completed, she becomes a just another villager in that place. Now, i shot one full round of LMG on her head and ear, hit her with sniper from Point Blank Range,emptied magazines of SMG and assaults on her, used napalm grenade, planted C4 right beneath her feet and fired a RPG at her hut..all to blast and burn and devastate the whole goddamn place to smithereens and all that she'd do is the get a lil frightened and lower down asking for mercy from me. BUT SHE DID NOT DIE!!
> 
> *Jason has serious apathy to cliffs and rock faces as anirban said, i just found him very reluctant to climb in some edges, am not denying that, i could not climb those anyway, but when he decends down a stiff slop his health bar depeltes like he has been hit with bazooka ! even when i did it with Jason's butt closely in touch with ground and made it like slide, and how high it was ? say some 6-8 feet, no Hero suffers injury like he does. Also it outweighs the damage taken from LMG's from heavy's in combat!! in terms of amount of health bar depletion* :O



thanks for pointing these out.. Jason gets stabbed, in [maybe below] the heart, but he just stands right up, with only something like a mild concussion with hazy vision,  and the next second can sprint and swim and fire bazookas and $hit.. and he falls from a few feet dude looses half his health. LOL!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 2. heal 3 health bars without any syringes?? :O
> 
> 3. lol never looked down in the whole game??
> 
> ...




Now that's how i call in-game photos are something to marvel at. Justifies Anirban_photography. Awesome perspectives and frame sense. Keep it up. +3 "Golden Points" to ya


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> thanks for pointing these out.. Jason gets stabbed, in [maybe below] the heart, but he just stands right up, with only something like a mild concussion with hazy vision,  and the next second can sprint and swim and fire bazookas and $hit.. and he falls from a few feet dude looses half his health. LOL!!



Well if you see this in this way then its weird but not much of a problem IMHO. But yes developers should think about this,


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

yep.. Not a Problem. But inconsistencies.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 21, 2013)

it was always said that games are fictional.. besides you still believe in playing other realistic games where the hero respawns after death??  if so, i rest my case and jason is no exception to all the gimmics he does.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

lol right!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 21, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> it was always said that games are fictional.. besides you still believe in playing other realistic games where the hero respawns after death??  if so, i rest my case and jason is no exception to all the gimmics he does.



I concur on this, if the approach "Game" was all that representational in realism in its pragmatic ways, it would really not have offered enjoyment. Even i ridicule myself to have "save and reload" options in my real life, mostly in office  enough said.

Time to shoot critics, farcry 3 is a good play and Vaas a rockztaa man ( read bald headed freak) , look at him talk! I'm diggin it.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> it was always said that games are fictional.. besides you still believe in playing other realistic games where the hero respawns after death??  if so, i rest my case and jason is no exception to all the gimmics he does.



You know we kind of want a Semi real game. Nothing in game is real but its the job of developers that gamers should think that its as near real life as possible. Be it sound, recoil and all. Now the case in hand far Cry 3 has weird health drops. I mean you loose 1 bar for a bullet and you loose 2 bars when you jump from 2-3 meters which is unrealistic in proportion. So you see, its not about making the game real, its about mixing realism and fantasy in right proportion. I hope you got my point.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

^ more than one bullet to completely deplete one bar @ Survivor difficulty.



anirbandd said:


> yep.. Not a Problem. But inconsistencies.



 inconsistencies...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You know we kind of want a Semi real game. Nothing in game is real but its the job of developers that gamers should think that its as near real life as possible. Be it sound, recoil and all. Now the case in hand far Cry 3 has weird health drops. I mean you loose 1 bar for a bullet and you loose 2 bars when you jump from 2-3 meters which is unrealistic in proportion. So you see, its not about making the game real, its about mixing realism and fantasy in right proportion. I hope you got my point.



I understand what you are talking about and i also understand the game is not about jumping from the hill tops or even gliding on the surfaces.. 
so yeah, if u cant take a vehicle everywhere, make sure you traverse the right path rather than making a mistake of gliding on the surface every time --- Thats what i learnt by playing FC3 though 

I dint think there is much to read into or break the headupon in this game. It was an entertainer like watching any humorous movie to me.. so yeah i enjoyed the short story.


----------



## havoknation (Jan 22, 2013)

I was not following this thread but one phrase to this game :

It is a height of graphics, gameplay, sound effects , AI (@ survivor mode). I am speechless and amazed how far gaming industry has reachd. Hats off to Dunia Engine 2.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 22, 2013)

"DID I TELL YOU THE DEFINITION OF INSANITY"..

The games pretty good.. The graphics, the sound and AI.. Sometimes gets a little unrealistic but then it has the perfect blend of fantasy and reality i would say..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

Well actually I never use any vehicle at all for transportation. I prefer to be on my foot and enjoy the Flora and Fauna.


----------



## ratul (Jan 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well actually I never use any vehicle at all for transportation. I prefer to be on my foot and enjoy the Flora and Fauna.



haha, and i preferred both, being onfoot is enjoyable and on the same hand dangerous too, any wild animal can attack from anywhere.. 
for vehicles, trucks, buggie, and atv are best for me, it's so fun to jump off a cliff from an atv, leaving it in midair and then gliding back to the land with the parachute..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well actually I never use any vehicle at all for transportation. I prefer to be on my foot and enjoy the Flora and Fauna.



"Glowing" flora and "Dead and Glowing" Fauna waiting to be looted. 

getting about is a lot fun after unlocking privateer suit.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2013)

the greatest fun having a privateer suit is the ability to fly


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> "Glowing" flora and "Dead and Glowing" Fauna waiting to be looted.
> 
> getting about is a lot fun after unlocking privateer suit.



And how do I unlock this magical suit ??


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> the greatest fun having a privateer suit is the ability to fly


how do you get that suit??


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2013)

just unlocked some signature weapon which looks like a badass shotgun. My wallet doesnt allow me to carry that amount o' money which buys it, guess i have to reinstate my hunting skills and bad mood to take out some extremely lame looking still vicious "BIRDS" called cassowary and what not!!! Seriously,  people with animal rights are goona shoot us for making wallets out of weird animals! :-0


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And how do I unlock this magical suit ??





Shashank Joshi said:


> how do you get that suit??



lol its not magical.. seen a flying squirrel?? its like that, with extendable fins.

you will unlock it when you reach Hoyt's island.



sam_738844 said:


> just unlocked some signature weapon which looks like a badass shotgun. My wallet doesnt allow me to carry that amount o' money which buys it, guess i have to reinstate my hunting skills and bad mood to take out some extremely lame looking still vicious "BIRDS" called cassowary and what not!!! Seriously,  people with animal rights are goona shoot us for making wallets out of weird animals! :-0



wait till you unlock the AMR.  its the Definition of Insane Badass Weapon.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol its not magical.. seen a flying squirrel?? its like that, with extendable fins.
> 
> you will unlock it when you reach Hoyt's island.
> 
> ...



UISQ : What is the full form of 'AMR' ? auto matic rifle ?, i refuse to believe its this naive.

UIDSQ : in forums what is the full form of  'OP' while everyone refers to the person who created the thread? 

Aplologies


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> UISQ : What is the full form of 'AMR' ? auto matic rifle ?, i refuse to believe its this naive.
> 
> UIDSQ : in forums what is the full form of  'OP' while everyone refers to the person who created the thread?
> 
> Aplologies



AMR: Anti Material Rifle.  

OP: dunno 

UISQ UDISQ???


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

got the suit just now.. That guy actually gifted it to us..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

OP - Original Poster.  Its the one who creates the thread, or sometimes in general discussions its used to address the one in need.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> AMR: Anti Material Rifle.
> 
> OP: dunno
> 
> UISQ UDISQ???



Ohh..anti material! that sounds....um..very materialistic.

USIQ=universally identified stupid question

UIDSQ=universally identified deeply stupid question. 



gameranand said:


> OP - Original Poster.  Its the one who creates the thread, or sometimes in general discussions its used to address the one in need.



Ahh...u saved me the suspence, i long craved to know this anwer... Thanks


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Ohh..anti material! that sounds....um..very materialistic.
> 
> USIQ=universally identified stupid question
> 
> ...


Its real: Anti-materiel rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Even India has its own version, high powered tank piercing rounds, hence the name.
Vidhwansak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its real: Anti-materiel rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Even India has its own version, high powered tank piercing rounds, hence the name.
> Vidhwansak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I must admit , whoever has named that rifle  "Vidhwansak" has way with words, its clear ownage! For i tried outta curiosity ( not that killed the cat) in g translate and it gave me this strange

"विरोधी सामग्री राइफल"


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I must admit , whoever has named that rifle  "Vidhwansak" has way with words, its clear ownage! For i tried outta curiosity ( not that killed the cat) in g translate and it gave me this strange
> 
> "विरोधी सामग्री राइफल"


Yeah, the translation of 'Vidhwansak' would probably be 'The Destroyer,' apt name for something like that, hell, the recoil would be strong enough to hurl 2/3 person straight back if it's not secured.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, the translation of 'Vidhwansak' would probably be 'The Destroyer,' apt name for something like that, hell, the recoil would be strong enough to hurl 2/3 person straight back if it's not secured.



 is it similarly strong in far cry 3 too? What does it do! vaporize entire villages!?! i guess someone has already fired it in game


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

where do you get the AMR ir how do you buy it??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

Its a Singnature Weapon, it will unlocked after completing a specific task. I guess 20 relics ?


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

thats bad.. And how do you go through that Hoyst island's second mission of getting a privateers dress?? ialways get caught..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

Well its simple enough. You need to analyse the map and plan properly.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

i'm talking about the cave thing wen he have to pass through the guards undetected and without killing.. so frustrating..


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> is it similarly strong in far cry 3 too? What does it do! vaporize entire villages!?! i guess someone has already fired it in game


Nah, its a one shot kill anything sniper rifle.



Shashank Joshi said:


> i'm talking about the cave thing wen he have to pass through the guards undetected and without killing.. so frustrating..


Took me three tries, try throwing stones to distract guards.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> is it similarly strong in far cry 3 too? What does it do! vaporize entire villages!?! i guess someone has already fired it in game



its a normal sniper with armour piercing qualities.. Just like Barrett M95 in real life..



tkin said:


> Nah, its a one shot kill anything sniper rifle.
> 
> 
> Took me three tries, try throwing stones to distract guards.



in the end there are 5 guards at the same place 3 normal + 2 with flame thrower.. Just stuck there from the morning..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> is it similarly strong in far cry 3 too? What does it do! vaporize entire villages!?! i guess someone has already fired it in game



well it does kill tightly grouped enemies. with one shot. fires explosive rounds AFAIK.

the sound is AWESOME. Sounds like.... OWNAGE!! when i first fire the Z90, i was like WTF was that!! 

no wonder 50cal barretts down the morale of enemy troops. in real life. 



tkin said:


> Yeah, the translation of 'Vidhwansak' would probably be 'The Destroyer,' apt name for something like that, hell, *the recoil would be strong enough to hurl 2/3 person straight back if it's not secured.*



Jason can fire it from the hip/shoulder/crouched no sweat.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> its a normal sniper with armour piercing qualities.. Just like Barrett M95 in real life..
> 
> in the end there are 5 guards at the same place 3 normal + 2 with flame thrower.. Just stuck there from the morning..



I've tried that part 2 hours and throwing rocks did not help ( at-least for me ).. anyway, you have to be speedy enough to go through that part and use cover efficiently.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ Did you got the sneak upgrades or not ??


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Got through that part easily.. Just dont throw rocks and try passing when those guys arn't looking.. Take a few risks..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 24, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Got through that part easily.. Just dont throw rocks and try passing when those guys arn't looking.. Take a few risks..


 I just pretended to be one among them and walked straight through them whistling..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ but how, they spot you as soon as they see you don't they ??


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I just pretended to be one among them and walked straight through them whistling..



you cant do that.. the start kicking your ass just as soon as they see you..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> in the end there are 5 guards at the same place 3 normal + 2 with flame thrower.. Just stuck there from the morning..





topgear said:


> I've tried that part 2 hours and throwing rocks did not help ( at-least for me ).. anyway, you have to be speedy enough to go through that part and use cover efficiently.





Shashank Joshi said:


> Got through that part easily.. Just dont throw rocks and try passing when those guys arn't looking.. Take a few risks..



Using rocks makes it easier.  and observe your surroundings carefully. Jason says: I need to find an alternate route. 



rakesh_ic said:


> I just pretended to be one among them and walked straight through them whistling..



you are talking about another mission i guess.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 24, 2013)

i was just kidding.. whats happening guys?? why are we gamers so ignorant?? why dint u catch my lie there 

I used some stone throwing skills too to pass behind them. Oh yeah i remember, I think Jason is not at all realistic, he cant whistle  (nor can we see his feet ofcourse).. btw, did i tell you the definition of insanity?? :S


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys which is the best Assault Rifle in the game and how to unlock it ??



rakesh_ic said:


> i was just kidding.. whats happening guys?? why are we gamers so ignorant?? why dint u catch my lie there
> 
> I used some stone throwing skills too to pass behind them. Oh yeah i remember, I think Jason is not at all realistic, he cant whistle  (nor can we see his feet ofcourse).. btw, did i tell you the definition of insanity?? :S



Actually I thought about Hitman so didn't catched you.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Using rocks makes it easier.  and observe your surroundings carefully. Jason says: I need to find an alternate route.
> 
> that was what got me thinking and then i passed essily..
> 
> ...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> depends on your choice.. I prefer only that assault rifle which has a silencer attachment available.. Makes it easy to hit and run..
> 
> Anybody knows how to unlock AMR??? So wanna use it..



i use the MS16. its semi Auto, but got the best Damage/Accuracy. attachment: Reflex sight + Silencer = bada$$ hit n run weapon!!

you unlock AMR after collecting 20 Relics.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i use the MS16. its semi Auto, but got the best Damage/Accuracy. attachment: Reflex sight + Silencer = bada$$ hit n run weapon!!
> 
> you unlock AMR after collecting 20 Relics.



Thanks.. I'l try the MS16..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

semi auto. keep that in mind.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

properly, used it can compete with the M700 in ranged shots.. can take down normal Reds with one headshot from as far as you can see in the sight.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

i prefer my sniper for the head-shots.. Gets the heavy with one headshot..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

which one?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmmmm......Actually I am currently using MS16. I thought there is something better than this.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

am currently using ACE assault. its powerful. but no silencer.  but high damage!! 

*farcry.wikia.com/wiki/ACE


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, my weapon set was:
1. Silenced signature submachinegun, *The Shredder*, for quick and dirty close quarter takedowns, only used against human enemies. Had an insanely high rate of fire and huge ammo clip to take out anything.
2. Signature M133 shotgun aka *The Bull*, used for any and every animal that try to take me by surprise, specially useful for tigers/leopard and bears, also buffaloes.
3. *Recurve bow* fitted with targeting site, useful for taking down humans and herbivores without making noise or wasting ammo, also explosive bow makes quick work of vehicles(sort of like a mini rpg with near zero reload time and about 10 shots can be carried).
4. *The M700 at first followed by Z93(both snipers)*, both fitted with silencers and long range scopes to take down any human and non human enemies without making a noise, allows me to take out an entire base without triggering an alarm and remain undetected, the M700 did fine till armored enemies came and then I switched to the Z93 to take them out as well.

Apart from that, 4 units of medical syringes(and about 20 green leaves to make more), and one each of other syringes(like hunters instinct) etc always accompanied me, to tackle all situations.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

presently using-
1. D50(pistol)- Silencer + Red Dot..
2. MS16(rifle)- Silencer + Optical Sight..
3. Z93(Sniper)- Silencer + High Power Scopes..
4. Flamethrower..

Soo soo want the AMR.. It'l be LEGENDARY..



anirbandd said:


> which one?



this one..


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> presently using-
> 1. D50(pistol)- Silencer + Red Dot..
> 2. MS16(rifle)- Silencer + Optical Sight..
> 3. Z93(Sniper)- Silencer + High Power Scopes..
> ...


The AMR is an useless weapon, it has no silencer, one shot and the enemies will flood you, and far cry's enemy tactics make it impossible to shoot moving targets as they tend to dodge, if enemies rush you that AMR is good as dead in water. I tried and learned the hard way when I was instantly surrounded by a dozen enemies, had to spam medicine to get out alive.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

I'l replace the flamethrower with the AMR and use it to do in-base attacks.. so no need of silencer..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

My Weapon set: 

1. MKG: Extended Mag + Optical Sight. for when the situation is FUBAR 
2. ACE: Extended Mag + Optical Sight. For when the situation is tense. 
3. Z93: Silencer + Extended Mag + High Power Sight. For when the situation is subtle. 
4a. Flamethrower: Extended fuel. make short work of animals.
4b. Shadow: Signature 1911 
4c. D50: extended mag + Reflex sight.



tkin said:


> The AMR is an useless weapon, it has no silencer, one shot and the enemies will flood you, and far cry's enemy tactics make it impossible to shoot moving targets as they tend to dodge, if enemies rush you that AMR is good as dead in water. I tried and learned the hard way when I was instantly surrounded by a dozen enemies, had to spam medicine to get out alive.



true. but AMR is basically a hit n run weapon. 
but for far off distances, the game mechanics does not trigger enemy searches. so you can hit them and not have any enemy searching for you.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> My Weapon set:
> 
> 1. MKG: Extended Mag + Optical Sight. for when the situation is FUBAR
> 2. ACE: Extended Mag + Optical Sight. For when the situation is tense.
> ...



Never tried flamethrower on animals, thanks..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 24, 2013)

^Until they come near you...


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> ^Until they come near you...


I always shotgun them in face, except a buffalo no other creature can withstand a direct shot to the face(with The Bull).


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2013)

let everybody to his own methods. i personally hate the bow. even though the explosive arrow is GOOD! 

especially the arrows tend to get lost in the underbrush if misfired. 

the flamethrower is a beautiful weapon. the bush fire can spread at an alarming rate and kill the unwary enemies. same for molotov.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2013)

I've not used the bow even for once ( unless when given to complete a mission ) ! and my last used weapon set was : Shredder Replaced by Bushman, U100 with Red Dot Sight and Extended Mag, GL-94 and Z93 With Silencer and HP Scope.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

Well TBH I hardly use guns for killing. For most of the part I do with sneak takedowns and all. Though I use snipers to clear entire base without going near it.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> I always shotgun them in face, except a buffalo no other creature can withstand a direct shot to the face(with The Bull).



i have headshoted the buffalo using a sniper and those thing still dont die.. What are they made up of?? Heavy armour??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

use the Z93/AMR


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> use the Z93/AMR



Z93 doesnt work.. Havnt unlocked the AMR yet.. Going around looking for relics, is there any easy way??


----------



## digitfan (Jan 25, 2013)

Anybody got rid of the stuttering yet?Its totally ruining the experience.
Q9550 
Gtx570
4gb DDR3. 
Otherwise i will get it for the xbox.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

digitfan said:


> Anybody got rid of the stuttering yet?Its totally ruining the experience.
> Q9550
> Gtx570
> 4gb DDR3.
> Otherwise i will get it for the xbox.


Turn of AA, and turn postfx to maximum, its has FXAA and will take care of any jagged edges, also update drivers.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

digitfan said:


> Anybody got rid of the stuttering yet?Its totally ruining the experience.
> Q9550
> Gtx570
> 4gb DDR3.
> Otherwise i will get it for the xbox.



Play on Dx9.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Z93 doesnt work.. Havnt unlocked the AMR yet.. Going around looking for relics, is there any easy way??



yeah well buffalo is the only thing that does not die with headshot from Z93. 
might as well consider the D50. Desert Eagle. 50 cal handgun. 

easy way for relics? no. mark on map and find on foot.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yeah well buffalo is the only thing that does not die with headshot from Z93.
> might as well consider the D50. Desert Eagle. 50 cal handgun.
> 
> easy way for relics? no. mark on map and find on foot.


Buy the items map, and you can easily get 20, the number required to unlock two signature guns, leave the rest.

PS: The only signature gun I didn't get is the one completed after completing a set of challenges(forgot name).


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

digitfan said:


> Anybody got rid of the stuttering yet?Its totally ruining the experience.
> Q9550
> Gtx570
> 4gb DDR3.
> Otherwise i will get it for the xbox.



not getting any kind of stuttering!! update drivers..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> not getting any kind of stuttering!! update drivers..



No stuttering for me as well, 560ti @1080p with the dx11. 
I get a good constant 30+fps with MSAA turned off & everything else maxed out.  
Don't use HDAO if you are.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> Buy the items map, and you can easily get 20, the number required to unlock two signature guns, leave the rest.
> 
> PS: The only signature gun I didn't get is the one completed after completing a set of challenges(forgot name).



will buy that right away..


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 31, 2013)

OKAY I AM CONFUSED!!
i've saved my friends... citra's killed... should't i leave this god-forsaken island.?
why continue with the side missions and everything? 
also are signature guns the ones with full 5 stars or randomly selected based on usage?


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 31, 2013)

You are revealing story...Put that paragraph in spoiler tag.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> OKAY I AM CONFUSED!!
> i've saved my friends... citra's killed... should't i leave this god-forsaken island.?
> why continue with the side missions and everything?
> also are signature guns the ones with full 5 stars or randomly selected based on usage?



just go around doing side missions, collecting relics and clearing base..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

@ everyone who completed this game
Please put spoiler tags when you are talking about story. 
It becomes really nasty for the guys who haven't played the game yet.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> DID I TELL YOU THE DEFINITION OF INSANITY??


You're treading a little too close to the edge, watch it, banhammer hurts a lot, keep to the topic.

@ *all - who are busy in trolling only* - next time you will get the definition of *BAN* .. until then ...


----------



## RCuber (Feb 4, 2013)

lads!!!

I CAN HAS FAR CRY 3!!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

you can has my congo..

has installed/started playing??


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> lads!!!
> 
> I CAN HAS FAR CRY 3!!!!


*No, haz not you can, for too late you are*


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

true.. enjoy


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

Playing.. still getting used to the gameplay.. just finished killing those dogs and some wanted guy.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does the game have some scaling issues?My monitor's aspect ratio is 16:10 and i m not able to get the game working in full screen,getting black borders on top and bottom.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't have any that much I can say.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Does the game have some scaling issues?My monitor's aspect ratio is 16:10 and i m not able to get the game working in full screen,getting black borders on top and bottom.


Yes, get used to that.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yes, get used to that.



Din get you  You mean to say the game is designed to work on 16:9 aspect ratio displays?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Din get you  You mean to say the game is designed to work on 16:9 aspect ratio displays?


I'll have to check that, I have a 16:10 monitor as well, but I finished FC3 long back and uninstalled it, I'll have to see if it get bars at 16:10, for reference a lot of UBI games like AC3, GRFS do get bars, do not remember if FC3 had them.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

Gotta checkout MP.. couldn't check today.. how many play "multiplayer" ?

EDIT: I seriously hope people take clues from battlelog for joining MP games.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Din get you  You mean to say the game is designed to work on 16:9 aspect ratio displays?



i played on 4:3 no issue, no black bars.



tkin said:


> I'll have to check that, I have a 16:10 monitor as well, but I finished FC3 long back and uninstalled it, I'll have to see if it get bars at 16:10, for reference a lot of UBI games like AC3, GRFS do get bars, do not remember if FC3 had them.



AC3 has bars.. GRFS, no. [on 4:3]


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i played on 4:3 no issue, no black bars.
> 
> 
> 
> AC3 has bars.. GRFS, no. [on 4:3]



GRFS??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> GRFS??



Ghost recon future soldiers


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Ghost recon future soldiers



Quite an abbreviation..

I dont remember getting any bars in GRFS at 4:3..


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Quite an abbreviation..
> 
> I dont remember getting any bars in GRFS at 4:3..


Yeah, patch 1.4 removed them.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

OFFTOPIC-
Any link for the update to MOH War-fighter that would remove the constant not responding problem it has??


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> OFFTOPIC-
> Any link for the update to MOH War-fighter that would remove the constant not responding problem it has??


No updates were released that fixes this, there is a config hack:
Go here: C:\Users\Username\Documents\MOHW\settings
Find this "GstAudio.AudioQuality ", set it to 4 and save.

If you have original game there will be another folder like MOH zero day patch or something, do this there as well, and try.

Also when game freezes, alt tab multiple times. Though the config hack fixed it for me.

/Sorry for the OT.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

only the downloaded one and not the original.. Downloaded the new updates but still used to have the problem and on restarting the game always got spawned on the next checkpoint..


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> only the downloaded one and not the original.. Downloaded the new updates but still used to have the problem and on restarting the game always got spawned on the next checkpoint..


Try that and also alt tab frequently during cutscenes.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

How do I unlock specials?
I have only 4 specials now in which 1 of them is repair kit :/


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

We can carry only one weapon? And ammo carrying capacity increases by making bags etc?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> We can carry only one weapon? And ammo carrying capacity increases by making bags etc?



you can carry 4 weapons max but for that you need to "craft" a larger weapons holster.. Go to "crafting" and then weapons holster and get the requirement for the larger holster..



Piyush said:


> How do I unlock specials?
> I have only 4 specials now in which 1 of them is repair kit :/



Relics and side missions opens the specials..


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks.. How to choose weapons. Only via the store?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Thanks.. How to choose weapons. Only via the store?


Or the quick stores in safe houses.

Also weapons are unlocked when you capture Radio Towers, so no need to buy them.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Or the quick stores in safe houses.
> 
> Also weapons are unlocked when you capture Radio Towers, so no need to buy them.



Dont buy weapons because they get unlocked on their own.. You can change weapons in store or your safe house..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

midway through the game, you will have your wallet overflowing with money.. i used buy all waepons, unloack all attachment and all colors.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

what are the different MP modes available ?? and whats the usual team size, also the different maps.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> We can carry only one weapon? And ammo carrying capacity increases by making bags etc?



Nearly everything can be upgraded by crafting apart from health which is upgraded in skills.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Dont buy weapons because they get unlocked on their own.. You can change weapons in store or your safe house..


I just bought one weapon, the sniper rifle as I needed a silenced one and that gets unlocked a lot later, but that was it, also the signature guns as well.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Buying signature ones is a different thing but the rest get unlocked on their own...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I rarely used any guns at all. Melee all the way.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

You will have to when the heavies start swarming and when you get detected and are cornered..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Well you can melee heavies too with skills. I got that, anyway snipers are more than enough for anything. A shotgun just in case some wild animal comes at you.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well you can melee heavies too with skills. I got that, anyway snipers are more than enough for anything. A shotgun just in case some wild animal comes at you.



I know the skill.. i have completed the game..

And for the animals you can use the AMR or the flamethrower.. Make a easy work out of them..


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

As people here are not talking about Multiplayer.. I would think the obvious reason. if anyone wants to add me to their friends list for co-op/MP then please PM me your gamertag.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> As people here are not talking about Multiplayer.. I would think the obvious reason. if anyone wants to add me to their friends list for co-op/MP then please PM me your gamertag.



It has a multi-player!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> You will have to when the heavies start swarming and when you get detected and are cornered..


Chain the melees, insta kill 5-6 enemies in a group.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Chain the melees, insta kill 5-6 enemies in a group.



I have COMPLETED the game!! I prefer the grenade thing..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Chain the melees, insta kill 5-6 enemies in a group.



Exactly. You always have some second time before anyone can detect and that is more than enough for next kill.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. You always have some second time before anyone can detect and that is more than enough for next kill.



well i do the grenade melee and then run for my life!!!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

when will I get this chain-melee perk?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> when will I get this chain-melee perk?



I don't remember but its in skills.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> when will I get this chain-melee perk?


After final unlock, its fun, like Assassin's Creed 3, kill first guy, point towards second guy using keys and start to chain kill, finish by either using grande melee(disruption) or knife throw(silent)


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 5, 2013)

so i have completed the story and i have returned to the jungle. what should i do to get that weapon holster that holds six weapons. it says to kill some special animal which can be done in path of warrior or trials of rakyat. how do i start those sequences. theres nothing in amanaki village or outpost. so what do i do after this? help.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> so i have completed the story and i have returned to the jungle. what should i do to get that weapon holster that holds six weapons. it says to kill some special animal which can be done in path of warrior or trials of rakyat. how do i start those sequences. theres nothing in amanaki village or outpost. so what do i do after this? help.


6? The max limit is 4.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> so i have completed the story and i have returned to the jungle. what should i do to get that weapon holster that holds six weapons. it says to kill some special animal which can be done in path of warrior or trials of rakyat. how do i start those sequences. theres nothing in amanaki village or outpost. so what do i do after this? help.


Uninstall it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> so i have completed the story and i have returned to the jungle. what should i do to get that weapon holster that holds six weapons. it says to kill some special animal which can be done in path of warrior or trials of rakyat. how do i start those sequences. theres nothing in amanaki village or outpost. so what do i do after this? help.



Max limit is 4 AFAIK and last one using shark skins IIRC.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> so i have completed the story and i have returned to the jungle. what should i do to get that weapon holster that holds six weapons. it says to kill some special animal which can be done in path of warrior or trials of rakyat. how do i start those sequences. theres nothing in amanaki village or outpost. so what do i do after this? help.



you completed story without upgrading to 4 weapon holster??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you completed story without upgrading to 4 weapon holster??



Actually he is talking about 6 weapon holster.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

6?? you after main story completion, there is an option for upgrade to 6 holsters?? 

thats a pretty lame move by the devs.. what need?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

6 weapons!! WHY THEY NO TELL ME!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2013)

Whats the point of 6 holsters after the game has been finished?!?
Lame


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

*The hell? Stop feeding the troll, max weapon holster is 4, period.*


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> *The hell? Stop feeding the troll, max weapon holster is 4, period.*



WHY SO SERIOUS???

Let them complete the game and get it themselves..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2013)

This lags too much on my pc so i cant play btw whom of u with black box


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 6, 2013)

i completed with 3 as the max capacity of my weapon holster. I dint bother to unlock the next upgrade..

And for your query, the best thing is to uninstal the game. Its fun that way


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> This lags too much on my pc so i cant play btw whom of u with black box



Yea the game is quite demanding. As for other query read forum rules. DON'T ASK DON'T TELL.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> This lags too much on my pc so i cant play btw whom of u with black box



:spank:


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> *The hell? Stop feeding the troll, max weapon holster is 4, period.*



sorry guys. my mistake. its not the weapons holster but the loot rucksack which i want to upgrade from 64 to 96. so how do i do that?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

go hunt some animals. 

for the last upgrade, a rare animal is needed. find it in one of the outpost bulletin boards in the first island...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Just complete all the hunting side-quests and you'll get that.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2013)

I have unlocked only one signature weapon. How to unlock more?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

collect 20 relics to unlock the AMR- 50Cal barrett


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> This lags too much on my pc so i cant play btw whom of u with ................



care to share your system config and gfx driver version.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I have unlocked only one signature weapon. How to unlock more?



There are particular criteria for all the signature weapons. Some requires relics, some require letter of the lost and some memory cards. But good weapons are related to relics only. Just find 20 relics and you are good to go.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> There are particular criteria for all the signature weapons. Some requires relics, some require letter of the lost and some memory cards. But good weapons are related to relics only. Just find 20 relics and you are good to go.



That is the AMR..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah the AMR though I didn't liked that weapon much because of the noise. I prefer silent kills.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

yeah.. but the first time one uses the AMR, its a what-the-fuq was that experience, IMO.. but after a while it settles down, and becomes irritating.. one shot, and it gives out your location..

using the Z90+suppressor+hi-power scope is a better alternative.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> There are particular criteria for all the signature weapons. Some requires relics, some require letter of the lost and some memory cards. But good weapons are related to relics only. Just find 20 relics and you are good to go.



I dnt know how many relics i've collected so far (have to check the handbook), but I've unlocked one Sig weapon, its a shotgun named Bull IIRC.



anirbandd said:


> yeah.. but the first time one uses the AMR, its a what-the-fuq was that experience, IMO.. but after a while it settles down, and becomes irritating.. one shot, and it gives out your location..
> 
> using the Z90+suppressor+hi-power scope is a better alternative.


Yup I'm using this combo, same customizations


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I dnt know how many relics i've collected so far (have to check the handbook), but I've unlocked one Sig weapon, its a shotgun named Bull IIRC.
> 
> 
> Yup I'm using this combo, same customizations



M95 in BF BC2 was a beast. I have pulled some awesome long long range shots with it. Ofcourse there is bullet drop and airtime involved


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yeah.. but the first time one uses the AMR, its a what-the-fuq was that experience, IMO.. but after a while it settles down, and becomes irritating.. one shot, and it gives out your location..
> 
> using the Z90+suppressor+hi-power scope is a better alternative.



I always did the last kill in the base with the AMR.. That poor pirate goes flying every time..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

@ Piyush
That means that you have collected more than 10 relics so far and less than 20.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I dnt know how many relics i've collected so far (have to check the handbook), but I've unlocked one Sig weapon, its a shotgun named Bull IIRC.
> 
> 
> Yup I'm using this combo, same customizations



Next time when you collect a relic, the relic number would be displayed on the top right corner..


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Next time when you collect a relic, the relic number would be displayed on the top right corner..


Its also in your guide book, journal, progress or whatever its called that pops up when you press escape.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its also in your guide book, journal, progress or whatever its called that pops up when you press escape.



Handbook!!


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 7, 2013)

i have not played this game so wanted to know how this game compares to Borderlands 2 game play wise?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Well its nothing like Borderlands and these two games are completely different from each others and can't be compared at all, however this game is freakin awesome and you should play this game for sure.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well its nothing like Borderlands and these two games are completely different from each others and can't be compared at all, however this game is freakin awesome and you should play this game for sure.



actually i wanted to know how the FPS game play is in this game compared to borderlands 2...in borderlands 2 you get to fight a variety of enemies and u need to switch weapons in order to kill some enemy(elemental), things like that


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

No there is nothing like that. Though you'll get a variety pf enemies including animals and later game some heavies but all can be killed using any gun, but some will take a lot more bullets to go down than the others.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have not played this game so wanted to know how this game compares to Borderlands 2 game play wise?





ghouse12311 said:


> actually i wanted to know how the FPS game play is in this game compared to borderlands 2...in borderlands 2 you get to fight a variety of enemies and u need to switch weapons in order to kill some enemy(elemental), things like that


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 7, 2013)

i just want to know if this game is just a generic shooter like cod


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i just want to know if this game is just a generic shooter like cod


Nope.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i just want to know if this game is just a generic shooter like cod



everything But COD.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> actually i wanted to know how the FPS game play is in this game compared to borderlands 2...in borderlands 2 you get to fight a variety of enemies and u need to switch weapons in order to kill some enemy(elemental), things like that



you can kill enemies without switching weapons but then i dont think you'l want to go around shooting an enemy wearing a heavy body armor with a pistol..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Stop asking stupid questions and just play the damn game will ya. There is a reason why this game got GOTY award from many sites, if you think a GOTY game is not worth playing then kill yourself.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Stop asking stupid questions and just play the damn game will ya. There is a reason why this game got GOTY award from many sites, if you think a GOTY game is not worth playing then kill yourself.



GOTY?? Game Of The Year??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> GOTY?? Game Of The Year??



Yeah.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

GOTY is justified.. great SP game, with awesome Mod support.

dunno about MP


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> GOTY is justified.. great SP game, with awesome Mod support.
> 
> dunno about MP



Well MP is good but not that good. I mean its more like a COD clone from what I have read and heard and not very impressive. SP is awesome.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

totally ftw SP campaign..


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> totally ftw SP campaign..



ftw??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> ftw??



For The Win.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> For The Win.



Why You No Use Full Forms??


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Why You No Use Full Forms??


Y U NO KNOW Internet Idioms?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> ftw??



fish the world 



gameranand said:


> For The Win.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> fish the world


We don't use that here


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

yeh..

lets get back on topic


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

Have anyone of you collected all of the relics?
Also, I cant climb that Calvary point peak, Took a glider, but it died down before reaching the destination :/


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Have anyone of you collected all of the relics?
> Also, I cant climb that Calvary point peak, Took a glider, but it died down before reaching the destination :/



Actually I never cared. As long as I am getting everything with just 20 relics then why would I care for more.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually I never cared. As long as I am getting everything with just 20 relics then why would I care for more.



You mean after collecting 20 relics, we dont get anything from them?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You mean after collecting 20 relics, we dont get anything from them?



Well after collecting 100 you get something. But main signature weapons and all are unlocked at 20.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well after collecting 100 you get something. But main signature weapons and all are unlocked at 20.



what a waste.
I wont collect more than 20 relics then.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

i guess there are some guys who are, completionists. 100 relics are for them


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i guess there are some guys who are, completionists. 100 relics are for them



I am completionist but not for this game. Ask me about RPG games I have played and specially DAO.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> i am completionist but not for this game. Ask me about rpg games i have played and specially dao.



dao?? Rpg??


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> what a waste.
> I wont collect more than 20 relics then.


Got 62 relics, gave up after that, the island was free of enemies, that was so boring


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> dao?? Rpg??




Dragon Age Origins

Role Playing game..

your internet lingo is awful.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Dragon Age Origins
> 
> Role Playing game..
> 
> your internet lingo is awful.



I knew RPG but DAO was a new..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> I knew RPG but DAO was a new..



Well you'll learn a lot of lingo from us then. Here hardly anyone uses full name of the game.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well you'll learn a lot of lingo from us then. Here hardly anyone uses full name of the game.



i keep forgetting becuse i kinda always tye the whole thing.. Got super speed typing so prefer the whole thing..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> i keep forgetting becuse i kinda always tye the whole thing.. Got super speed typing so prefer the whole thing..



Its not about the super speed typing, we are habitual to that. Even if we want to type the whole, I won't.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well you'll learn a lot of lingo from us then. Here hardly anyone uses full name of the game.



aneways its a good thing to learn, so its fine.. i'l keep asking..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah, point is that it should be proper English, not the terrible SMS lingo.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yeah, point is that it should be proper English, not the terrible SMS lingo.



i hate the thing where people writing "cool" as "kewl" and "my" as "ma/mah".. I feel like going to there respective places and shotguning them in the face..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyway enough talk about Literature.
Anyone here got 100 relics or not ??
No one here is a completeionist ??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> i hate the thing.. *Speacily* people writing "cool" as "kewl" and "my" as "ma/mah".. I feel like going to there respective places and shotguning them in the face..



so much for super speed typing


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Anyway enough talk about Literature.
> Anyone here got 100 relics or not ??
> No one here is a completeionist ??



No got some 30 i guess.. Re-started the game to end it the other way this time.. Citra, here i come..



anirbandd said:


> so much for super speed typing



typo..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Anyway enough talk about Literature.
> Anyone here got 100 relics or not ??
> No one here is a completeionist ??



heck. i got around 70relics.. will do more once new monitor comes


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> heck. i got around 70relics.. will do more once new monitor comes



Man I can never reach that mark without any motive or greed for some equipment.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

i did that during main story missions... i try to do as many side missions along with the main missions... if the main mission ends, then the game feels too boring without any motivation.

and mostly, relic locations are marked on map after capturing tower, during the view thing..


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i guess there are some guys who are, completionists. 100 relics are for them



actually they need to get 120 
Relic - Far Cry 3 Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

i didnt know that!!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2013)

The game is bloody brilliant.... Need to up my skill points. Very engaging.. Just got drowned by vaas, need to continue from there  need to rescue some guys in the truck. Still haven't checked out mp, the story is gripping..


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> The game is bloody brilliant.... Need to up my skill points. Very engaging.. Just got drowned by vaas, need to continue from there  need to rescue some guys in the truck. Still haven't checked out mp, the story is gripping..



So I see you've met Liza 
How did you find her personality


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ I would be banned ..


----------



## RCuber (Feb 16, 2013)

so me and IndianRambo did a few coop missions .. fun  .. need more players.. who is in ? :ahem:


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 16, 2013)

anyone ready to coop with me and rcuber.

seems very few legal versions


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not too good at fps,but I have the original game and a decent net,I can give it a try.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 16, 2013)

your ubisoft id. mine is same as my tdf id.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

does it work for downloaded one???


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2013)

started the game last night. took a bit of time getting used to the game mechanics.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

Sam said:


> started the game last night. took a bit of time getting used to the game mechanics.



Do the side missions with the main one also.. And try crafting the weapons holster and ammo holster first..


----------



## RCuber (Feb 17, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Do the side missions with the main one also.. And try crafting the weapons holster and ammo holster first..


this is what I didn't do and I am struggling :/ .. thinking of restarting from the start.



Shashank Joshi said:


> does it work for downloaded one???



nope.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> this is what I didn't do and I am struggling :/ .. thinking of restarting from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> nope.



crap... Wanted to play MP..

Dont restart, just do the hunting for the crafting and you'l be good..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Do the side missions with the main one also.. And try crafting the weapons holster and ammo holster first..



already got a mid size wallet (60k), rugged sack (~32 items) and wasting money like crazy because the wallet fills up so fast. wanted to upgrade the sack but requires 2 animal skins that i haven't encountered yet. same for wallet. And got 8 relics already + 1 letter.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ use mods to set a higher level of difficulty.. non modded game is sooh lame-ish..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^ use mods to set a higher level of difficulty.. non modded game is sooh lame-ish..


i'll do a second playthrough. that time will do it. for now just having some fun sniping & taking down enemies. plus snake bites are awesome way to kill enemies


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

phew.. took a while to complete "New Rite of Passage"  now in the "Three Decker" , I should have really upgraded my weapon holster to accommodate more weapons, two isn't enough. :/



Spoiler



im sure vaas is not dead yet.. cant be that easy , im sure he will popup from some where in the future missions


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

Sam said:


> i'll do a second playthrough. that time will do it. for now just having some fun sniping & taking down enemies. plus snake bites are awesome way to kill enemies



How to do that ??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How to do that ??



I think you can do that by distracting enemies near reptiles. gotta try that tonight 

first time I came across a snake in FC3 I jumped on my chair , also the first time I took a swim to encounter a crock


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah I also encountered a Croc in my first swim. I was like WTH but then QTE button showed up.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I think you can do that by distracting enemies near reptiles. gotta try that tonight
> 
> first time I came across a snake in FC3 I jumped on my chair , also the first time I took a swim to encounter a crock





Spoiler



There is only one place in the game where this can be done, I forgot the mission details, but I had to go and invade a large camp and then kill a captain and get a key or map I think, then proceed towards a cave, the only details I remember is that overlooking the camp from the side of my attack was two raise sniper nests, on both sides of the road(one on each side), take the guys out below the sniper nests,, now at the bottom of the stairs of the left sniper camp was a snake, worked wonders, now go down to the lower valley from left side, another snake in a room, lure enemy using rocks in that hut. The only place this strategy is useful


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

Sitting in my office .. I just realized that the captured animals can be freed and used to take down some of the enemies


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Sitting in my office .. I just realized that the captured animals can be freed and used to take down some of the enemies


Don't they show a hint at times, like using a video box?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ I just ignore/close those so that I can get back to game ASAP  ..


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I just ignore/close those so that I can get back to game ASAP  ..


Sometimes too much enthusiasm hurts


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

i never encountered more than one croc at a time... that would be more logical.. crocs stay in packs. 

and that luring to snakes using stone throwing is a cool technique, the best use of stones  i used it only twice in the whole game due to snakes being so rare..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> first time I came across a snake in FC3 I jumped on my chair , also the first time I took a swim to encounter a crock



yet to encounter crocs but got bitten by jelly fish. and i tried the snake bite at the same place as tkin said. there are 2 snakes: 1 near the sniper/overlooker's post and second one in the camp (or maybe it was the same snake).



RCuber said:


> Sitting in my office .. I just realized that the captured animals can be freed and used to take down some of the enemies



that will break stealth even with silenced weapons and if you try melee you will be the first one to become fresh meat.

i simply hate any medicine drop with quads. have to try the quest half a dozen times before i can complete it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> so me and IndianRambo did a few coop missions .. fun  .. need more players.. who is in ? :ahem:


  hey y u no add me in coop missions???  add me in skype  will pm u ubisoft id  when do you play??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Sometimes too much enthusiasm hurts


yea.. just like using a product without reading the manual  



Sam said:


> that will break stealth even with silenced weapons and if you try melee you will be the first one to become fresh meat.



I think you can use arrow to open cages as they are made of wood. try and check. 



avinandan012 said:


> hey y u no add me in coop missions???  add me in skype  will pm u ubisoft id  when do you play??


YGPM


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

No, shooting cages with silenced gun wont break stealth as long as no enemies are standing near the bullet path.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> No, shooting cages with silenced gun wont break stealth as long as no enemies are standing near the bullet path.



Agreed. Tried and tested.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

hell yeah!! super effective when the animal is a bear/tiger etc.. the bears and tiger take down a lot of NPCs before going down..


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 18, 2013)

ubisoft id same as digit id


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> hell yeah!! super effective when the animal is a bear/tiger etc.. the bears and tiger take down a lot of NPCs before going down..



In my case Bear was trying to run and they killed him. I was like . Tigers and leopards always works.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> In my case Bear was trying to run and they killed him. I was like . Tigers and leopards always works.


In my case, half the time the animals get stuck, specially if I snipe it from a very long range, some ai initialization problem I think, I once saw a a bear and a dog sitting nose to nose  I molotoved their collective behinds


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2013)

Using the bow is tough :/ .. anyway I activated all the towers.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> In my case Bear was trying to run and they killed him. I was like . Tigers and leopards always works.



each of the animals worked for me..



tkin said:


> In my case, half the time the animals get stuck, specially if I snipe it from a very long range, some ai initialization problem I think, I once saw a a bear and a dog sitting nose to nose  I molotoved their collective behinds



  



RCuber said:


> Using the bow is tough :/ .. anyway I activated all the towers.



yeah.. i never used it apart from a few missions where it was a necessity.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Using the bow is tough :/ .. anyway I activated all the towers.


Two words man, GRENADE ARROWS.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

SILENCED Z93 

capiche??


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> SILENCED Z93
> 
> capiche??


In front of say two armored cars with machine gun chains and nowhere to run?  

Didn't think so..... 

There is one part of the game(second island), when you come to a situation like this, if you don't have rpg or grenade arrows you'll have hell getting to the objective in time.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2013)

is there a way to change the firing mode? single short/burst fire/ auto etc


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> In front of say two armored cars with machine gun chains and nowhere to run?
> 
> Didn't think so.....
> 
> *There is one part of the game(second island), when you come to a situation like this*, if you don't have rpg or grenade arrows you'll have hell getting to the objective in time.



which one?? i never used 'nade arrows, and i never failed a mission on the second island 



RCuber said:


> is there a way to change the firing mode? single short/burst fire/ auto etc



nope.. control it with mouse clicks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Using the bow is tough :/ .. anyway I activated all the towers.



i usually pack a car when it comes to animal hunting with arrows. portable yet extremely effective protection 



RCuber said:


> is there a way to change the firing mode? single short/burst fire/ auto etc



yes. use a sniper rifle for single short burst


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2013)

^^


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like animals are not very reliable in this game, though for some they have been.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2013)

Finished Main story, wonderful game , Money worth spent. cleared 75% of outposts , only couple of skills remaining. dono if I will do the rest of the side missions. 



Spoiler



One thing which I am very disappointed is that vaas was infact dead earlier in the game, I was expecting a bigger fight with him



EDIT: BTW.. I played 7 and a half ours continuously to finish the game, started with side missions and I think at 3 AM I started to continue with the main mission , im taking work from home tomorrow


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 20, 2013)

well u have finsihed. i'll will not finish main mission until i complete all side missions.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Finished Main story, wonderful game , Money worth spent. cleared 75% of outposts , only couple of skills remaining. dono if I will do the rest of the side missions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right to play the game. Nice.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I hurried upon the game and finished the main mission soon with only 50% of side mission alongside.

But yeah, all i care is the pleasure from the game and it was unlimited 

Btw, did i tell you the definition of insanity??


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Finished Main story, wonderful game , Money worth spent. cleared 75% of outposts , only couple of skills remaining. dono if I will do the rest of the side missions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took me 30hrs to complete everything except about 40 relics left.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Took me 30hrs to complete everything except about 40 relics left.



Agreed. I also took a hell lot of time to play this game. I have not completed the game though. I paused it for a while to play the others.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2013)

I got up 10 mins ago


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I got up 10 mins ago


*Good morning.*  

*My feelz every f'n day:*
*ragegenerator.com/uploads/37713.png?1333524216


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> well u have finsihed. i'll will not finish main mission until i complete all side missions.



same here. completing the main missions without trying the side missions make the whole experience pretty dull as the side missions are lame. i usually deactivate tower, get the checkpost, then either go hunting or killing.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 20, 2013)

when will the second island available. currently on main mission 'the social club'


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2013)

Sam said:


> same here. completing the main missions without trying the side missions make the whole experience pretty dull as the side missions are lame. i usually *deactivate tower*, get the checkpost, then either go hunting or killing.



you mean reactivate, right??



IndianRambo said:


> when will the second island available. currently on main mission 'the social club'



play on and complete every mission in first island before you start second island.



tkin said:


> Took me 30hrs to complete everything except about 40 relics left.



 

dont remember how many relics left.. i did around 60 i think..



RCuber said:


> I got up 10 mins ago



got up at 4PM?? 

you would an ideal for many hostelites


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2013)

Faun is having BSOD on launching uplay.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 20, 2013)

"DON'T  KILL INNOCENT CIVILIANS"

...one does not simply.....listen to it...IN A GAME

*imageshack.us/a/img843/4710/farcry32013022022294444.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ I do.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

okay.. faun got FC3 and we played coop.. awaiting his inputs.. 

got 3 guys to coop with  .. lets do it tomorrow if we are not drooling on PS4 news ..


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 21, 2013)

so u played coop wat time u guys played, i slept at 1am.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ Yea, we played from 1 AM to 3 AM , same two missions which we both played couple of days ago.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 23, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Yea, we played from 1 AM to 3 AM , same two missions which we both played couple of days ago.



Can we play co-op over lan??


----------



## logout20 (Feb 23, 2013)

My favourite gaming movement


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ That part was pure hilarious


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

yep.. thats one of the best levels IMO...

and the player Skrillex whateva is kinda dumb, dont you think


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yep.. thats one of the best levels IMO...
> 
> and the player Skrillex whateva is kinda dumb, dont you think


Skillrex is the epitome of dumbness


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 23, 2013)

hey..can FC3 be co-op-ed in the *cough cough* version via uplay?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> hey..can FC3 be co-op-ed in the *cough cough* version via uplay?


No.. cough.. no


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 23, 2013)

d*cough*amn!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> d*cough*amn!


cough**.. exploit.***..cough...**patched.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 23, 2013)

cough** pirates cough**

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-Br5DsWxzUJA/UOHsqZc2Z1I/AAAAAAAAB7s/4ey8d4Nlq6c/s1600/Far-Cry-3-Savages.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

RCuber said:


> cough** pirates cough**
> 
> *2.bp.blogspot.com/-Br5DsWxzUJA/UOHsqZc2Z1I/AAAAAAAAB7s/4ey8d4Nlq6c/s1600/Far-Cry-3-Savages.jpg


Who, where? Arrest them


----------



## RCuber (Feb 23, 2013)

in this game Jason Brody kills them all


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

RCuber said:


> in this game Jason Brody kills them all


I can alt+f4 jason brody anytime


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

Playing @ ultra settings 1080p 

how do u guys keep track of gameplay time?I can't see any statistics in-game?
I have to use gameplay time tracker if its not there in game...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

I never track the game time at all.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Playing @ ultra settings 1080p
> 
> how do u guys keep track of gameplay time?I can't see any statistics in-game?
> I have to use gameplay time tracker if its not there in game...



xFire


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Playing @ ultra settings 1080p
> 
> how do u guys keep track of gameplay time?I can't see any statistics in-game?
> I have to use gameplay time tracker if its not there in game...



why you need to count game hours in an FPS?? heck.. why count game hours anyway??


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Playing @ ultra settings 1080p
> 
> how do u guys keep track of gameplay time?I can't see any statistics in-game?
> I have to use gameplay time tracker if its not there in game...


I don't do it usually, but a lot of games will show you game time when you click a save game. I checked it once after finishing F3 and FNV, just to make sure if I was sane.

Oh yeah, for FC3 its in the handbook.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Playing @ ultra settings 1080p
> 
> how do u guys keep track of gameplay time?I can't see any statistics in-game?
> I have to use gameplay time tracker if its not there in game...


options-handbook at bottom of the page click statistics
its shows ur complete game details


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

^^Ok thanks will check in Handbook

also weapons once purchased are owned for the whole life in the game?I never have to buy them again?



gameranand said:


> I never track the game time at all.



But I do check the time I played....how much time to complete


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 24, 2013)

yeah.dont purchase weapon try to activate radio tower, it will unlock the weapon, so u can own. first hunt more animals and craft, like weapon holster, ammo, rucksack etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> yeah.dont purchase weapon try to activate radio tower, it will unlock the weapon, so u can own. *first hunt more animals and craft, like weapon holster, ammo, rucksack* etc.



yes doing that currently Main quest pending is the Mushroom....
saw a yellow tiger,big tortoise (what use of them?),crocodile etc


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 24, 2013)

check this Crafted Items - Far Cry 3 Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 25, 2013)

simply awesome game i love killing tigers


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

pra_2006 said:


> simply awesome game i love killing tigers


You do?

*cache.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/25444-bigthumbnail.jpg


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> You do?
> 
> *cache.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/25444-bigthumbnail.jpg


No no no. The ingame tigers are not as cute as this one. Once I killed almost 20 animals for crafting items like weapon holsters etc etc. Took me almost one hour. And then suddenly a tiger appeared and killed me. All my labor goes into $h!t


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> No no no. The ingame tigers are not as cute as this one. Once I killed almost 20 animals for crafting items like weapon holsters etc etc. Took me almost one hour. And then suddenly a tiger appeared and killed me. All my labor goes into $h!t


Animal repellent syringe


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> No no no. The ingame tigers are not as cute as this one. Once I killed almost 20 animals for crafting items like weapon holsters etc etc. Took me almost one hour. And then suddenly a tiger appeared and killed me. All my labor goes into $h!t



dying in game won't empty your loot ransack.

got 85+ relics. 15 towers reactivated. 7 outpost left to be cleared.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2013)

I try to avoid killing tigers and animals untill its upon Jason's neck and trying to express love with its tooth and claw....I kill civilains more, they farm weed, kill each other, trust an outsider to play around in their island and solve their personal problems...moreover join forces to fight for something they dont deserve with some people they dont like, against someone they dont understand. Above all, they are more in numbers than tigers....

By the way, in Hoyt's island was this the place where Jason has to sneak past half a zilla-population of soldiers who pretended to be "blind school toppers"?...people were inidicating it was somewhat difficult? Nevermind, passed it at one go, and those bat-heads acted like they left their eyes at home and joined work...seriously? thought FC3 AI, at least would prove challenging in stealth/detection. pfft...



Zangetsu said:


> yes doing that currently Main quest pending is the Mushroom....
> saw a yellow tiger,*big tortoise (what use of them?),*crocodile etc




psst...here's the address ...._*whispers conciously*_ "Address: No 2, Alipore Road, Kolkata, West Bengal, 700027, India 
Phone:+91 33 2479 1150 
Hours: Monday hours 9:00 am–5:30 pm" .....dont tell anyone...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 25, 2013)

FC3 isnt a splintercell or for that matter even Jason was never an agent 47 

All I wanted to say is that FC3 is not entirely stealth and so the AI is not completely focused on that aspect.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2013)

For an open world stealth mechanics this is good enough. Even I think that the game is too easy even on hard difficulty but its fun nonetheless.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> FC3 isnt a splintercell or for that matter even Jason was never an agent 47
> 
> All I wanted to say is that FC3 is not entirely stealth and so the AI is not completely focused on that aspect.



A 2013 game doesn't have to have an *stealth* Title on its back just for the sake of it, to justify lame AI in that part of the game. AI in FC3...It happened to be pretty well desgined in the rest of it. Anyway i was referring its lack because many have faced difficulties clearing that level, may be they have played in hard/hardest difficulty.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 25, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> A 2013 game doesn't have to have an *stealth* Title on its back just for the sake of it, to justify lame AI in that part of the game. AI in FC3...It happened to be pretty well desgined in the rest of it. Anyway i was referring its lack because many have faced difficulties clearing that level, may be they have played in hard/hardest difficulty.



Yup they might have played it higher difficulties. 

Having said so, as you already agree that the game isnt a stealth focused game, ridiculing the lesser focussed part of the game isnt worth our time either


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Yup they might have played it higher difficulties.
> 
> Having said so, as you already agree that the game isnt a stealth focused game, ridiculing the lesser focussed part of the game isnt worth our time either



Having said that the generic behavior offered by AI in that part is actually pale compared to AI pattern at other parts, be it stealth or anything...is not consistent. We have seen other consistency issues also in FC3...games today have stealth part, for basic need of it situationally and naturally, ridiculing its implementation is no grave thing...and also it doesnt matter if its worth it or not, we are putting time in it anyway as we discus it, play it and beat it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

searching for Dingo to craft a heavy loot ransack

& I checked the handbook it only show the level progress (counts of all things) but no game time display...

I think I'll have to use game tracker



sam_738844 said:


> psst...here's the address ...._*whispers conciously*_ "Address: No 2, Alipore Road, Kolkata, West Bengal, 700027, India
> Phone:+91 33 2479 1150
> Hours: Monday hours 9:00 am–5:30 pm" .....dont tell anyone...


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ have you ever tried to "ransack" your "ruksack" 


jokes apart...


I forgot what a dingo looked like...way past that point...like a dog? wolf? A bird? which was it? cant remember...having a hard time against a pack of wolves ( or dogs) with bow and normal arrow.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

^I will take more time to complete FC3...coz I am driving less & walking more 


Thunder said:


> xFire



Nope..I m playing on HD6770 card with Core-i5 proccy & 23" Monitor


----------



## Saumil996 (Feb 25, 2013)

I started Farcry 3 a few days back i am on the prison break in mission how long till the drug field burning mission??


----------



## jasku (Feb 25, 2013)

Guys, I have also recently started this game, completed the Medusa mission. It seems to me that you spend quite a lot of time in building the character, than the actual story. Its been interesting so far, spent quite sometime hunting goats, doing a couple side missions, which again are time consuming, I am not a stealth fan, but this game has stealth, rpg and fps ingredients nicely mixed.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Feb 25, 2013)

I would just like to say that this the most engrossing FPS game i have ever played..... AWESOME


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

do you guys play the side races and other games? I finished the main mission, outposts, wanted dead, trials of the rakyat. kinda feeling bored to play it now, gotta find relics and letters .


----------



## jasku (Feb 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> do you guys play the side races and other games? I finished the main mission, outposts, wanted dead, trials of the rakyat. finda feeling bored to play it now, gotta find relics and letters .



Early days yet for me, but have played a couple wanted dead missions, other than that just some random hunting.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

Sam said:


> dying in game won't empty your loot ransack.
> 
> got 85+ relics. 15 towers reactivated. 7 outpost left to be cleared.



No, actually I kept on crafting items after killing animals. Items are gone if you don't save the game.



jasku said:


> Guys, I have also recently started this game, completed the Medusa mission. It seems to me that you spend quite a lot of time in building the character, than the actual story. Its been interesting so far, spent quite sometime hunting goats, doing a couple side missions, which again are time consuming, I am not a stealth fan, but this game has stealth, rpg and fps ingredients nicely mixed.


If u don't kill animals you can't make weapon holsters,loot rucksacks etc etc. It would be like a soldier without a gun



jasku said:


> Guys, I have also recently started this game, completed the Medusa mission. It seems to me that you spend quite a lot of time in building the character, than the actual story. Its been interesting so far, spent quite sometime hunting goats, doing a couple side missions, which again are time consuming, I am not a stealth fan, but this game has stealth, rpg and fps ingredients nicely mixed.


If u don't kill animals you can't make weapon holsters,loot rucksacks etc etc. It would be like a soldier without a gun


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> do you guys play the side races and other games? I finished the main mission, outposts, wanted dead, *trials of the rakyat*. kinda feeling bored to play it now, gotta find relics and letters .


did u scored the highest in it?



Harsh Pranami said:


> No, actually I kept on crafting items after killing animals. *Items are gone if you don't save the game.*


yes


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> Animal repellent syringe



never thought of it. Will try to use now.

Can anyone give me the link of background song that plays during the drug field mission??


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> do you guys play the side races and other games? I finished the main mission, outposts, wanted dead, trials of the rakyat. kinda feeling bored to play it now, gotta find relics and letters .



I'm now only doing those side missions.... racing like hell, driving crazy, medical pickups...some are very annoying...some are cool..hey i topped those two trials...one with sniping another with RPG


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> never thought of it. Will try to use now.
> 
> Can anyone give me the link of background song that plays during the drug field mission??



Very useful for hunting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2013)

completed 2nd outpost but I've got only 1 memory card...where to find all the memory cards(location?)
Crocodile killed Deer & I killed the Croc 
Got bow & arrow & killed golden tiger.
the Map only shows animal icons of few (i mean not all animals are shown)
I m searching for a Boar but encounter only pigs


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ you can buy item/loot maps from store, that will show the location for a sector. 

boar usually is black and have those protruding teeth
BTW.. the sound implementation is not that good in this game. cannot choose 7.1/hidef in audio settings, still I can get 7.1 virtual using Xonar panel, but difficult to locate animals based on sound.. still those animal hisses and barks scare the sh!t out of me  ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> still those animal hisses and barks scare the sh!t out of me  ..


its 3D sound...komodo dragon


----------



## Saumil996 (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys what is the sign for pigs on the map ?? I am in desperate need of pigs.

BTW What is your favourite weapon?
I LOVE the RECURVE BOW with MARKSMAN attachment

@All BF3 players over here - Try playing with a recurve bow after slugging it out with a crossbow in bf3. U'll feel like a god


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 26, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Guys what is the sign for pigs on the map ?? I am in desperate need of pigs.
> 
> BTW What is your favourite weapon?
> I LOVE the RECURVE BOW with MARKSMAN attachment




Are you a pig hunter or what ?? jk...


----------



## Saumil996 (Feb 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Are you a pig hunter or what ?? jk...



 Naah! i prefer hunting tigers gives me a sense of achievement 
I need pigs for crafting things!! i still have the shitty 1000$ wallet


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Guys what is the sign for pigs on the map ?? I am in desperate need of pigs.


near Amanaki Town u'll find lots of pigs

I tried to kill a Bull with a Knife...u can't kill with a knife (got killed by his kicks)

There are no Zebras in this game...as it was in FC2


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 26, 2013)

I tried to  kill a huge crocodile with bow and arrow and hit it upon its carapase....the croc laughed to death


----------



## abhidev (Feb 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> do you guys play the side races and other games? I finished the main mission, outposts, wanted dead, trials of the rakyat. kinda feeling bored to play it now, gotta find relics and letters .



yes...if you wanna enjoy the full game...play the side quests like races n hunting side by side...don't leave it for the end as once the story ends it becomes kinda boring to complete them.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

Well for big animals like Buffaloes which travel in packs. I just blast them with a grenade.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> yes...if you wanna enjoy the full game...play the side quests like races n hunting side by side...don't leave it for the end as once the story ends it becomes kinda boring to complete them.



i'v already completed the main mission + liberated all outposts


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2013)

having fun sniping 2 guys with a single .50 bullet. Last 4 outpost left.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well for big animals like Buffaloes which travel in packs. I just blast them with a grenade.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

Sam said:


> having fun sniping 2 guys with a single .50 bullet. Last 4 outpost left.



Alignment should be perfect for that.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> i'v already completed the main mission + liberated all outposts



same thing I did....after completing the mission...kept on liberating all the outposts and upgrading items...after that left the game


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2013)

Killed a rat 
finally got boar skins...
Did u guys unlock all skills?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ yea.. all skins/craft items/ skills, but my tattoo is not complete


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2013)

not the "death from above/below" skills.. no use wasting skill points one those. there are only 1-2 instances where you can use those skills, and that too can be done in other more fun ways


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ Exactly, also can anyone frigging tell me where in the earth should i use that "suuuwiiing-through-zipline-and-shoot-the-crap-out-of-bad-guys-with-light weight-gun-in-one-hand" skill ?? so far i have never encountered red-tshirts when ziplining, only found an old tortoise and a bloody green snake after landing down.

Also a very disgusting thing in that skill "heals 3-4 health slots by first aid without sting"..it has an associated activity which shows in the game that jaosn is "picking out bullets, wrapping wounds, taking off nails...etc etc...but then came the part where he actually fixes a terrible looking bone discolation..and that too with ease! What the hell Jason broody thinks of himself? Ramdev?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

Well that saves me syringes.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> but then came the part where he actually fixes a terrible looking bone discolation..and that too with ease! What the hell Jason broody thinks of himself? Ramdev?



LOL


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Also a very disgusting thing in that skill "heals 3-4 health slots by first aid without sting"..it has an associated activity which shows in the game that jaosn is "picking out bullets, wrapping wounds, taking off nails...etc etc...but then came the part where he actually fixes a terrible looking bone discolation..and that too with ease! What the hell Jason broody thinks of himself? Ramdev?



yeah...till now i have only seen the wrapping bandage & fixing broken thumb...in Far Cry 2 had many animations of healing


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

if you pickup medic packs or craft medical syringes then those will be applied first, if you don't have stock of those syringes then Jason ties in the bandage and fixing dislocated fingers etc  

just for reference for new players.

I had a funny incident when liberating a outpost, most of them were drunk chargers, I distracted them by throwing a stone, then I proceeded to deactivate a alarm, but one guy saw me and they started charging towards me, I ran behind a shack and flanked them, I saw everyone were at the same position crouded, using a SMG I just open fire, one of the molotov cocktail exploded and those guys died instantly  .. it was quite funny to see that.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Exactly, also can anyone frigging tell me where in the earth should i use that "suuuwiiing-through-zipline-and-shoot-the-crap-out-of-bad-guys-with-light weight-gun-in-one-hand" skill ?? so far i have never encountered red-tshirts when ziplining, only found an old tortoise and a bloody green snake after landing down.



in some camps that involves watchtowers in hilly area and in the ship where you acquire captain's key or something and you radio.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

Still pretty useless skill at best.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 28, 2013)

^^but I dont understand why do u need to save syringes in the first place? The islands has more than enough green plants to open a Orchid house, then...you have this skill of gather more from plants...then if you are bored of cutting leaves...you have an enormous wallet full of money to buy syringes more than Red Cross does every year!...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

how do u kill Sharks? I used sniper rifle took 2 bullets to kill....can't kill it under water 

also I saw Jelly Fish but can't see it in Handbook


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> how do u kill Sharks? I used sniper rifle took 2 bullets to kill....can't kill it under water
> 
> also I saw Jelly Fish but can't see it in Handbook



i stand in water till knees and shoot 'em up with whateva i have.. RPG, sniper, LMG...


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 28, 2013)

I kill em with grenades or RPG's sure kill ( obviously not possible in deep water area) I hate sharks and i hate it more when they hit the bottom of the sea and one has to stress their lungs out just to skin them for some silly wallet making! Even i feel out of breath out of the game when i do that. Other sharks around see that too, and they dont act very friendly while swimming up.

animals in these game are purposefully made violent, no bear attacks a "cool dude" just by seeing him as if he ate its pie. They always are shy and avoid human contact.

Tigers! especially are so rarely visible to human, because by nature they are not man eaters except very few, they always keep away, and jason broody dint actually cancelled their pension benefit...so tigers..why so serious in FC3? I found some of em even started running at me from distance from where i actually cant see it!


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 28, 2013)

just use shotgun for animals. its one shot kill weapon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

I think that main-missions can be completed <6hrs...what do u say?


----------



## guru_da_preet (Feb 28, 2013)

I just found out the definition of insanity......this game is insane...


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I think that main-missions can be completed <6hrs...what do u say?



May be, i doubt it, because if we play only and only main mission then you'll have one-two weapons in ur holster, very little money, and less health bars which you'll face problems with in Hoy'ts island.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well for big animals like Buffaloes which travel in packs. I just blast them with a grenade.



better is to use the flame thrower ...just a little of it does the work


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> I just found out the definition of insanity......this game is insane...



welcome to the club 



abhidev said:


> better is to use the flame thrower ...just a little of it does the work



agreed..

one brief click and the animal is history.. i think the devs oversaw it, cuz when the flamethrower is applied on humans, it lasts for some time, and sometimes the flame goes out.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 28, 2013)

^^what club pirates?
lol


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 28, 2013)

Playing this game alongside far cry 2,this is so much better.How do we save the game at any particular moment?If I die I start from either a radio tower or safe house.I wanted to start from the point where I died.Also how to kill a f***king tiger.It always kills me,guns don't seem to have any effect.


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Playing this game alongside far cry 2,this is so much better.How do we save the game at any particular moment?If I die I start from either a radio tower or safe house.I wanted to start from the point where I died.Also how to kill a f***king tiger.It always kills me,guns don't seem to have any effect.


Save from menu and kill tigers using shotguns.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> If I die I start from either a radio tower or safe house.I wanted to start from the point where I died.



not possible. unless you are on a mission maybe.



rock2702 said:


> Also how to kill a f***king tiger.It always kills me,guns don't seem to have any effect.



RPG or the best way is to pack one of the SMGs and empty one entire clip. tiger or croc, it'll go down.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2013)

Craft Animal Repellent Syringe using it, the animal wont attack you  .. there is a mission to take hunt a black panther using bow & arrow, as well as killing 3 bear with machete .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Well for Shark, there is a outpost just near the Shark Breed ground, I stand there and shoot them with my SMG or Rifle and then get the skin.
For Tigers and Leopards, Shotgun Works best for close quarter and if you want to maintain distance then Snipers also works nicely.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2013)

.. this is no real life.. go and fight with the tiger !!! 


caught this while playing


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Well who wants real life tiger fighting. I am better off with game.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I kill em with grenades or RPG's sure kill ( obviously not possible in deep water area) I hate sharks and i hate it more when they hit the bottom of the sea and one has to stress their lungs out just to skin them for some silly wallet making! Even i feel out of breath out of the game when i do that. Other sharks around see that too, and they dont act very friendly while swimming up.
> 
> animals in these game are purposefully made violent, no bear attacks a "cool dude" just by seeing him as if he ate its pie. They always are shy and avoid human contact.
> 
> Tigers! especially are so rarely visible to human, because by nature they are not man eaters except very few, they always keep away, and jason broody dint actually cancelled their pension benefit...so tigers..why so serious in FC3? I found some of em even started running at me from distance from where i actually cant see it!



well dude I always see the tigers attacking the pirates....
When I reach there half of them are just dead same goes for sheep and other herbivores
I hate dogs literally one time u are scouting your way ahead therm simply out if nowhere they just show up attacking...wth can't they c the shotgun I m holding.... Same goes for that dragon thingy...

The game Is truly  INSANE!!!


----------



## Saumil996 (Feb 28, 2013)

sam said:


> not possible. Unless you are on a mission maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Rpg or the best way is to pack one of the smgs and empty one entire clip. Tiger or croc, it'll go down.





gameranand said:


> well for shark, there is a outpost just near the shark breed ground, i stand there and shoot them with my smg or rifle and then get the skin.
> For tigers and leopards, shotgun works best for close quarter and if you want to maintain distance then snipers also works nicely.



bow and arrow


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 28, 2013)

How to get bow and arrow?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ either purchase it from store or activate more towers.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 28, 2013)

Is there any chance of any tower falling off because it just wobbles when we reach top...


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Is there any chance of any tower falling off because it just wobbles when we reach top...



You wish?I don't think so.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Is there any chance of any tower falling off because it just wobbles when we reach top...



none. activated all towers. if i remember correctly, one tower wobbled when i jumped to a broken platform halfway up but unless you start running, you won't fall.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol, I guess he asked if the tower would fall, not you


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Is there any chance of any tower falling off because it just wobbles when we reach top...


Nope, dynamic buildings are not FC specialty, for that we have RFA.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

They sure look like they will fall but they don't.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn...i took a shotgun & went near to the shore to kill Sharks but none came nearby..so had to use Sniper Rifle to kill them...

but I saw giant sea turtles & giant sting ray while swimming deep... .. can't kill them or do we?

this is hilarious: I saw a pirate mark on my radar (it was static) so went nearby..found that a pirate was lying down & his eyes were blinking...but even when I was standing near it...it didn't even woke up...so finally killed it...on looting his body found drug syringes..hmm so he was a Drug addict 

*Q: can I unlock all skills by only completing the side-missions?coz I'm not concentrating on Main Missions.*


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Q: can I unlock all skills by only completing the side-missions?coz I'm not concentrating on Main Missions.*



I guess not, some skills are bound to be unlocked after completing a certain amount of main story. Never tried otherwise though, i kept both run in parellel...region wise, but i believe i completed enough side missions on each session to unlock every skill if that was the case but some skills still remained locked.

The same pirate mark i got once in my radar but when i reached that place driving, i found none! except two local ladies sitting on their knees on sand facing each other..heads down...and between them a tombstone was there!!! I believed those two killed that poor b****d meantine and buried him fresh! , i felt that it was cold blooded murder, two ladies looked one wife and daughter...so it was conspiracy...it also seemed they were fake mourning, so i planted a C4 right between them...and blew them sky high to pieces. that poor pirate is now RIP


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> but I saw giant sea turtles & giant sting ray while swimming deep... .. can't kill them or do we?



you can kiss turtles but no use. you get the turtle shell. not used for crafting.



Zangetsu said:


> *Q: can I unlock all skills by only completing the side-missions?coz I'm not concentrating on Main Missions.*



most have some kind of requirements so you should be able to unlock almost everything provided you go relic hunting also.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

you gain 1 skill point for certain amount of XP (4000 XP IIRC) , this can be gained by doing side missions alone, but for some weapon unlocks and crafting items you need to play the main story also.

I read that one can replay/reset the outposts at different difficulties, but couldn't find the option to do so. I think I can another run on the game and play it properly. 

Game ending query, only people who have finished the main story have a look at the spoiler. 


Spoiler



what did you chose during the ending ?
1. Join Friends 
2. Join Citra 

both have different out come. I chose friends, if I had chosen to join Cirta, I would have slit the throat of Liza and then had "coitus" with cirta and then she would have killed my character saying their baby will be the new warrior.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Exactly, also can anyone frigging tell me where in the earth should i use that "suuuwiiing-through-zipline-and-shoot-the-crap-out-of-bad-guys-with-light weight-gun-in-one-hand" skill ?? so far i have never encountered red-tshirts when ziplining, only found an old tortoise and a bloody green snake after landing down.
> 
> Also a very disgusting thing in that skill "heals 3-4 health slots by first aid without sting"..it has an associated activity which shows in the game that jaosn is "picking out bullets, wrapping wounds, taking off nails...etc etc...but then came the part where he actually fixes a terrible looking bone discolation..and that too with ease! What the hell Jason broody thinks of himself? Ramdev?



One of my friend hates this game just because of this 



RCuber said:


> you gain 1 skill point for certain amount of XP (4000 XP IIRC) , this can be gained by doing side missions alone, but for some weapon unlocks and crafting items you need to play the main story also.
> 
> I read that one can replay/reset the outposts at different difficulties, but couldn't find the option to do so. I think I can another run on the game and play it properly.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro for the spoiler. I also chose the same. Is there any way to revert back and choose different ending?? I didn't do manual save because I didn't know this would happen.



sam_738844 said:


> I guess not, some skills are bound to be unlocked after completing a certain amount of main story. Never tried otherwise though, i kept both run in parellel...region wise, but i believe i completed enough side missions on each session to unlock every skill if that was the case but some skills still remained locked.
> 
> The same pirate mark i got once in my radar but when i reached that place driving, i found none! except two local ladies sitting on their knees on sand facing each other..heads down...and between them a tombstone was there!!! I believed those two killed that poor b****d meantine and buried him fresh! , i felt that it was cold blooded murder, two ladies looked one wife and daughter...so it was conspiracy...it also seemed they were fake mourning, so i planted a C4 right between them...and blew them sky high to pieces. that poor pirate is now RIP



That was crazy.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 1, 2013)

Which skills we should acquire first ....? Also its very problematic to search for a sheep , pig and all can some body help....


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Thanks bro for the spoiler. I also chose the same. Is there any way to revert back and choose different ending?? I didn't do manual save because I didn't know this would happen.



I saw it on youtube


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Which skills we should acquire first ....? Also its very problematic to search for a sheep , pig and all can some body help....


are u planning to hire a hunter or something?? just kidding bro


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 1, 2013)

I m getting hunted by Sumatran Tiger quite often  The damn thing comes out of nowhere and bam bam bam...m dead,keeping the shotgun with me,but don't get a chance for a clear shot


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 1, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I m getting hunted by Sumatran Tiger quite often  The damn thing comes out of nowhere and bam bam bam...m dead,keeping the shotgun with me,but don't get a chance for a clear shot



when did they start using shortgun for clear shots?? just take the fight to the tiger.. u start the bam bam bam with the short gun this time 

btw, reflexes are the key


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I m getting hunted by Sumatran Tiger quite often  The damn thing comes out of nowhere and bam bam bam...m dead,keeping the shotgun with me,but don't get a chance for a clear shot


The tiger, just before charging you will get ready and will be stationary for a sec, charge at him instead, close gap and unload the shotgun on its face, easy kill.

And pay attention to your surroundings, leopards are stealthy, tigers are not, they are either chasing buffaloes or screaming like crazy.



gta0gagan said:


> Which skills we should acquire first ....? Also its very problematic to search for a sheep , pig and all can some body help....


Check map, go to the marked place, use hunters sight or something(that allows you to see the trails of the animals).


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

Hunting Tip: 

keep 3 sets of Hunter instinct and Animal Repellent before going for hunting. 

when in the hunting area, use hunter instinct syringe to locate the animals. 
when you want to hunt the animal, use the Animal repellent, this way the animals wont attack you , but it will still be near you to engage.  

you cannot use both syringe at the same time, so take turn in first location and then killing.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys 

Btw can the machete used for skinning animals used for killing them also?I think its a good weapon for close quarters.How do we equip it?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

^^ yes you can .. but you need to run behind those pigs/goats a lot to get a proper hit.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for help guys I always kill sheeps and all with machete....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Thanks for help guys I always kill sheeps and all with machete....



Really tidy. You have to run like hell after them to kill them, they are quite fast and its easy to loose them if you don't pay attention.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Really tidy. You have to run like hell after them to kill them, they are quite fast and its easy to loose them if you don't pay attention.


I prefer arrows, no need to run around and you can pick up the arrow later.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> I prefer arrows, no need to run around and you can pick up the arrow later.



I used that too. Plus a Molotov Arrow is like a free grenade launcher or rocket launcher.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2013)

how do u guys win in poker?
I guess the junk cards we get in loot (joker,queens etc) are usable in it or not?



rock2702 said:


> Btw can the machete used for skinning animals used for killing them also?I think its a good weapon for close quarters.How do we equip it?



yes u can but its hit rate is low....I use it to kill pigs,goat,dogs,comodo dragon.
its impossible to kill a rat with it (don't even try),buffalo


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> its impossible to kill a rat with it (don't even try)


works :/


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Why would I kill a rat anyway ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> I prefer arrows, no need to run around and you can pick up the arrow later.


its hard to see arrow in grass.... 



RCuber said:


> works :/


once its gone inside grass its difficult to locate it....


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 1, 2013)

^^may be because its the most insignificant and non-hostile animal in the game except civilians


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

BTW. have you guys commanded a vehicle?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2013)

do u buy all maps from store?
I bought all the $500 maps...except the loot maps..

I am capturing the outposts undetected (XP1500) 


sam_738844 said:


> ^^may be because its the most insignificant and non-hostile animal in the game except civilians



perhaps


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

^^ I bought the item maps after finishing all main/outpost missions


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^may be because its the most insignificant and non-hostile animal in the game except civilians



Nice analogy.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> its hard to see arrow in grass....
> 
> 
> once its gone inside grass its difficult to locate it....


You don't need to see it, just run over it, if you shoot an animal with it just go to its corpse, instant arrow retrieval.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Really tidy. You have to run like hell after them to kill them, they are quite fast and its easy to loose them if you don't pay attention.



sometimes those dragon thingies also i killed with machete......


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> sometimes those dragon thingies also i killed with machete......



I have also done that but when I have resources then why wouldn't I use them.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2013)

comodo dragon.... those are pretty badass..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> comodo dragon.... those are pretty badass..



Nah...Just some bullets in their face and they are history.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> comodo dragon.... those are pretty badass..


Fear nothing when you're holding *THE BULL.*


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BTW. have you guys commanded a vehicle?



just stand in front of it..


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> just stand in front of it..



Yes..thats the way, actually its a very well prepared act before liberating an outpost, but since i always drive off-road, its often i end up with dead co-warriors or none at all in the car


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> comodo dragon.... those are pretty badass..


actually the worst thing about them is they are pretty sneaky for example in foilage there is no chance of clearly seeing them.........
i always have to go in open area to properly see who the hell is attacking me......


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shotgun is doing the trick for me,its awesome.The more I am playing the game,the more I am wishing that it doesn't get over fast.One of the best games that I have ever played :thumbup:


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nah...Just some bullets in their face and they are history.





tkin said:


> Fear nothing when you're holding *THE BULL.*



Flamethrower FTW!! 



gta0gagan said:


> actually the worst thing about them is they are pretty sneaky for example in foilage there is no chance of clearly seeing them.........
> i always have to go in open area to properly see who the hell is attacking me......



heck.. i equip the flamethrower, start backing, and press on the trigger, swinging my arms in a wide arc. get the drift??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 3, 2013)

Actually by the time I realize something is attacking there are like 3-4 dragon thingies all over the place can't even able to shoot properly with shotgun...
Any body know how to use bow properly at long range I mean how to estimate the distance...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually the worst thing about them is they are pretty sneaky for example in foilage there is no chance of clearly seeing them.........
> i always have to go in open area to properly see who the hell is attacking me......


The most sneaky are the snakes. I wonder why there are not any poisonous snake.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> The most sneaky are the snakes. I wonder why there are not any poisonous snake.



Because devs don't want you to die by a snake bite.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Actually by the time I realize something is attacking there are like 3-4 dragon thingies all over the place can't even able to shoot properly with shotgun...
> Any body know how to use bow properly at long range I mean how to estimate the distance...


why cant u use animal repellent syringe, they will stop attacking. u can take them easily.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2013)

I encountered snake only once (1st radio tower)...


here check this out


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

I also encountered snake only 2-3 times in the game.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> The most sneaky are the snakes. I wonder why there are not any poisonous snake.



there are many. i encountered 10+ inc 3 in a side mission (some alien package mission), 3-4 in the Duck's mission & a few more.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

Sam said:


> there are many. i encountered 10+ inc 3 in a side mission (some alien package mission), 3-4 in the Duck's mission & a few more.



Looks like animals don't like me much specially reptiles.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 3, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> why cant u use animal repellent syringe, they will stop attacking. u can take them easily.



its because most of the time I travel through the first communing mountains without any vehicles I can't always use animal repellent syringe I  only  use it when I m on hunt...


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2013)

I've only used animal repellent syringe only one time just to test it ... used MG to finish off the sharks, crocodiles were most easiest to hunt and for all other animals either just used shells.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've only used animal repellent syringe only one time just to test it ... used MG to finish off the sharks, crocodiles were most easiest to hunt and for all other animals either just used shells.



Unfortunately they are not much of use at all.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2013)

Spoiler



I dont get that part, where jason goes berserk and obliterates kilograms of bloddy pirates to get to Vaas and then Vaas, as naturally insane as he is, stabs jason in the stomach with that knief of his....and then...! Jason goes into an obscure dream sequence and kills him??!!...no real fight? That smells deception! Am sensing a spoiler ahead of me..if i guess it correctly, like it never happened? but am doing crazy suff in Hoyt's island and everyone seems to know i've killed  him!! what the hell?


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get that part, where jason goes berserk and obliterates kilograms of bloddy pirates to get to Vaas and then Vaas, as naturally insane as he is, stabs jason in the stomach with that knief of his....and then...! Jason goes into an obscure dream sequence and kills him??!!...no real fight? That smells deception! Am sensing a spoiler ahead of me..if i guess it correctly, like it never happened? but am doing crazy suff in Hoyt's island and everyone seems to know i've killed  him!! what the hell?


Jason got high, all the shrooms


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

@sam_738844 use spoilers for the sake of people who have not yet completed the game

@tkin .. remove quote from sam


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ I did..it did not work!  ..how to use that spoiler box anyway?


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ I did..it did not work!  ..how to use that spoiler box anyway?


Use tags 



Spoiler



....[/SPLOIER] -Intentional mistake in last spelling to show you the tag.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2013)

Spoiler






tkin said:


> Use tags -Intentional mistake in last spelling to show you the tag.


....yuppie...i got it


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 4, 2013)

its there in the advanced editor toolbar. and i have edited sam_738844 & tkin's post adding the spoiler tag.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2013)

Spoiler



@Sam(mod) and tkin Thanks a lot...i'll be posting spoilers as "SPOILER" from next time


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

How to save in another slot...when I click save it automatically saves in slot 1?

Now I'm doing the Main Missions


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ Controller here.. easy peasy  assigned to dpad 

EDIT: wait.. you are telling about save game  , try menu > save > choose another slot


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Controller here.. easy peasy  assigned to dpad
> 
> EDIT: wait.. you are telling about save game  , try menu > save > choose another slot



but when i click/press enter on Menu>Save...it automatically saves (with two guns icon)


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ ill check back at home


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nowadays this game is crashing far too often on my PC for no apparent reason.I want to install it again, but I have made good progress in the game which I don't wanna lose.So how do I install the game fresh but start from where I am currently in the game?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, i have not uninstalled farcry3, but from previous experience , if you do not agree on the option "You want your save games removed too" while uninstalling...the saved games will be kept safely in your documents/my games folder...and if you reinstall it, your checkpoints will remain intact. I have done it in numerous games...i hope FC3 will have this option too.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2013)

enable Show Hidden folders..
save game location: C:\ProgramData\Orbit\46

copy them and save on another location.. when you reinstall game, just put them back. it could also work out as sam said..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Nowadays this game is crashing far too often on my PC for no apparent reason.I want to install it again, but I have made good progress in the game which I don't wanna lose.So how do I install the game fresh but start from where I am currently in the game?



Uplay usually syncs the settings and stuff.. not sure about save games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> enable Show Hidden folders..
> save game location: C:\ProgramData\Orbit\46
> 
> copy them and save on another location.. when you reinstall game, just put them back. it could also work out as sam said..



so its not in My Documents folder?



Zangetsu said:


> but when i click/press enter on Menu>Save...it automatically saves (with two guns icon)



guys??? anybody


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2013)

games nowadays rarely have saves in the My Document folder...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2013)

FINALLY Download Now Far Cry 3 Patch 1.05 for PC



> The patch brings the ability to reset outposts in the single-player and various fixes for the multiplayer.



just what i wanted. reset, reconquer, rejoice and do it all over again


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ great.. TFS


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2013)

Sam said:


> just what i wanted. reset, reconquer, rejoice and do it all over again


+ add more time to gaming hrs


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2013)

^^Thanks a lot!


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2013)

sam said:


> finally download now far cry 3 patch 1.05 for pc
> 
> 
> 
> just what i wanted. Reset, reconquer, rejoice and do it all over again :d


1..2...3... Sold


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 5, 2013)

im going to start with master difficulty.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2013)

Sam said:


> FINALLY Download Now Far Cry 3 Patch 1.05 for PC
> 
> 
> 
> just what i wanted. reset, reconquer, rejoice and do it all over again



new difficulty level makes sense but what's the use of resetting an outpost ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ to take a different approach in liberating the post. say initially you went all guns blazing, but want to try out the same outpost with stealth, you don't have to play the game again.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Lets see if this patch fixes my crashing problems or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2013)

oh yeah,the music played during the drug field mission is coool...have to check it in FC3 Soundtrack.....section



RCuber said:


> ^^ to take a different approach in liberating the post. say initially you went all guns blazing, but want to try out the same outpost with stealth, you don't have to play the game again.


only 2 post I have done with detected..otherwise I'm doing more as undetected....

oh yeah,the music played during the drug field mission is coool...have to check it in FC3 Soundtrack.....section



RCuber said:


> ^^ to take a different approach in liberating the post. say initially you went all guns blazing, but want to try out the same outpost with stealth, you don't have to play the game again.


only 2 post I have done with detected..otherwise I'm doing more as undetected....


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

^^


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ thanks


----------



## akkies_2000 (Mar 7, 2013)

As far as I've read, that path for save games is for pirated copies. No legal installation would have that folder.

I guess, for me, the path is D:\Program Files\Ubisoft Game Launcher\savegames\xxxxxxxxxxx\46\

I've more than 42 save files in that path but game will have only 3 slots - not sure which files are taking those slots.

Also I've had the issue of in-game save screen not showing correct description. Save system is broken so I let the game do auto save by going to a safe house and operating the gun cabinet. Hope I don't ever have to backup-restore save files.



anirbandd said:


> enable Show Hidden folders..
> save game location: C:\ProgramData\Orbit\46
> 
> copy them and save on another location.. when you reinstall game, just put them back. it could also work out as sam said..


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2013)

for screenshots try fraps.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

Master difficulty seems challenging. its really tough to take bunch of enemies.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Master difficulty seems challenging. its really tough to take bunch of enemies.



Headshots.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

ofcourse, but in the missions like where bunch of enemies rush on u from all sides.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> ofcourse, but in the missions like where bunch of enemies rush on u from all sides.



Well there are always solutions, you just have to explore and find them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2013)

*Guys, There are 2 relics which are not marked on Map (1 is under the cave of Dr Mansion & where is another?)*

Finally got the song name I was looking for

Skrillex & Damian "Jr Gong" Marley - Make It Bun Dem


----------



## abhidev (Mar 10, 2013)

use Shazaam app for android/ios for finding out songs u don't know...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Guys, There are 2 relics which are not marked on Map (1 is under the cave of Dr Mansion & where is another?)*



so total relics = 120 or 122. i have 117. 3 left. one is in a island without any way up. will need to use a handglider.



Zangetsu said:


> Finally got the song name I was looking for
> 
> Skrillex & Damian "Jr Gong" Marley - Make It Bun Dem



was already posted by RCuber


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2013)

Is there some special gun or something after we collect all the relics?


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 10, 2013)

I read that you need to complete 6 trials of the rakyat to unlock the *shredder* by completion do they mean getting maximum pts ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> I read that you need to complete 6 trials of the rakyat to unlock the *shredder* by completion do they mean getting maximum pts ??



nope
just get the success mark, i.e., in top three rankings


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2013)

Sam said:


> so total relics = 120 or 122. i have 117. 3 left. one is in a island without any way up. will need to use a handglider.


total relics is 120 but only 118 are marked on map remaining 2 are not marked..1 I told where it is..dnt knw about another?
any body got all 120????



Saumil996 said:


> I read that you need to complete 6 trials of the rakyat to unlock the *shredder* by completion do they mean getting maximum pts ??



I unlocked it


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 10, 2013)

i have the z93 sniper which i got during some mission, how can i buy the customization for the rifle without buying it? is it even possible?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> i have the z93 sniper which i got during some mission, how can i buy the customization for the rifle without buying it? is it even possible?



From any store, even in your safehouse.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> i have the z93 sniper which i got during some mission, how can i buy the customization for the rifle without buying it? is it even possible?



you wont have to buy the z93 any more.. buy customisations from safehouse almirah/store. 



Zangetsu said:


> total relics is 120 but only 118 are marked on map remaining 2 are not marked..1 I told where it is..dnt knw about another?
> *any body got all 120????*
> 
> 
> ...



i got around 70-80.. then i finished the campaign, and stopped playing


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2013)

collected all 120 relics and the tattoo on the hand got completed. no weapons nothing (as indicated by the progress map)

also completed all path of the warrior quest, dead man, supply drop as well as all letters. only 1 side quest left where you have to play poker which i have absolutely no idea. never played.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2013)

you mean even after collecting all thoose 120 relics you did not get any sig ed. weapon ?! well you need to buy'em from the gun shop/seller.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2013)

Sam said:


> collected all 120 relics and the tattoo on the hand got completed. no weapons nothing (as indicated by the progress map)
> 
> also completed all path of the warrior quest, dead man, supply drop as well as all letters. only 1 side quest left where you have to play poker which i have absolutely no idea. never played.



I think you are the first on in the forum who got this achievement.


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> nope
> just get the success mark, i.e., in top three rankings



Thanks i unlocked it



gameranand said:


> From any store, even in your safehouse.



I Can't. it gives me the option of buy and compare 

BTW whats the use of white flowers?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2013)

Sam said:


> collected all 120 relics and the tattoo on the hand got completed. no weapons nothing (as indicated by the progress map)
> 
> also completed all path of the warrior quest, dead man, supply drop as well as all letters. only 1 side quest left where you have to play poker which i have absolutely no idea. never played.


I have 68 relics....do u remember that there is only 1 relic inside Dr mansion cave?and not more?coz the cave is inaccessible after a certain Main Mission @ the end.


AMR is the best Sniper (can kill a T-Rex with 1 shot)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> I Can't. it gives me the option of buy and compare
> 
> BTW whats the use of white flowers?




Select the weapon and buy it and then customize option will be unlocked.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> you mean even after collecting all thoose 120 relics you did not get any sig ed. weapon ?! well you need to buy'em from the gun shop/seller.



nope. only 1 weapon left to be acquired by completing Trials of Rakyat.



gameranand said:


> I think you are the first on in the forum who got this achievement.



maybe 



Saumil996 said:


> BTW whats the use of white flowers?



i use for crafting the untouchable syringe. truly untouchable.



Zangetsu said:


> I have 68 relics....do u remember that there is only 1 relic inside Dr mansion cave?and not more?coz the cave is inaccessible after a certain Main Mission @ the end.



yup. there is only a single relic in the cave. actually some of the relics and chest are placed so close together that you'll only notice the loot (diamond mark) and not the relics. and at least 5+ relics are placed on some isolated islands so zoom on all these islands.



Zangetsu said:


> AMR is the best Sniper (can kill a T-Rex with 1 shot)



2 shots can blow up anything from cars to boats. or for 1 bullet 2 kills


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2013)

^^thanx for info...

I enjoy cooking grenades...there is also 1 Rakyat Trial with only grenades (excellent)

4 weapons i use Bull,Sniper,Grenade launcher,SMG/Bow

did u guys get all the endings?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I enjoy cooking grenades...there is also 1 Rakyat Trial with only grenades (excellent)



will be fun 



Zangetsu said:


> did u guys get all the endings?



how is it possible? unless you play the game again.

BTW in my progress chart it is shown that i have completed 13 story missions out of 14. only a single side mission is left. story is complete. what to do? where is this last mission?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

Sam said:


> will be fun



good luck taking out the helicopter


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> good luck taking out the helicopter



what helicopter? helicopter in Trial of Rakyat? WTH !!!


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 11, 2013)

Sam said:


> what helicopter? helicopter in Trial of Rakyat? WTH !!!



yup.. You have to take them out as well..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2013)

they only appear in 4 Trials and have to be taken out in only 3 (with RPG, mounted guns). but which Trial require grenades?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> how is it possible? unless you play the game again.


playing with different save slot...  but I dnt knw how to save in different slot 



Sam said:


> BTW in my progress chart it is shown that i have completed 13 story missions out of 14. only a single side mission is left. story is complete. what to do? where is this last mission?


AFAIK side-missions are available on liberating outposts...did u complete all outposts?


Killed a Seagull with sniper  & also Manta-Ray
Damn..I hate shotgun keeps on reloading even after firing 2~3 bullets...even though I haven't pressed Reload button 



Shashank Joshi said:


> yup.. You have to take them out as well..



Oh yeah...grenade launcher will take it down & also cooking grenades


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> AFAIK side-missions are available on liberating outposts...did u complete all outposts?



2 times



Zangetsu said:


> Killed a Seagull with sniper  & also Manta-Ray



is it possible to kill Ray? they always swim quite deep. won't be easy to hit them with sniper. BTW found any EEL?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> 2 times
> is it possible to kill Ray? they always swim quite deep. won't be easy to hit them with sniper. BTW found any EEL?



Seems like you liked the game too much.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2013)

completed the game
saved my friends
uninstalled it
downloaded the soundtracks


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> completed the game
> saved my friends
> uninstalled it
> downloaded the soundtracks



How many times.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> is it possible to kill Ray? they always swim quite deep. won't be easy to hit them with sniper. BTW found any EEL?



Luckily I found one near the shore so killed it using sniper & got its info on help screen menu 
Sea Turtles are hard to kill...also Jelly Fish
never seen any Eel...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How many times.



One time was enough for me


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2013)

Piyush said:


> One time was enough for me



Same here. I do multiple playthrough only with RPGs.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2013)

^^same here


----------



## Myth (Mar 13, 2013)

Just started playing far cry 3. 
Is there anything to do before I start playing ? Like patches, mods and stuff. 

Note:

cpu/gpu temps are around 60.
video settings is optimal.
fps is around 90-100.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2013)

Myth said:


> Just started playing far cry 3.
> Is there anything to do before I start playing ? Like patches, mods and stuff.
> 
> Note:
> ...


those are quite fine  


and BTW.. always back your friends


----------



## Myth (Mar 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> those are quite fine
> 
> 
> and BTW.. always back your friends



Yes sir, always.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

Myth said:


> Just started playing far cry 3.
> Is there anything to do before I start playing ? Like patches, mods and stuff.
> 
> Note:
> ...


You got 90 fps on 9600gt????


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> You got 90 fps on 9600gt????



On a 7950 vapor-x.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> On a 7950 vapor-x.



At what Res and settings ??


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> At what Res and settings ??



I was answering on Myth's behalf.He has a 7950 vapor-x and he mentioned that he gets 90 fps on 1600x900 res.

I get around 40-50 fps,2560x1440 res, ultra settings,2xAA on my 7970


----------



## Myth (Mar 14, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I was answering on Myth's behalf.He has a 7950 vapor-x and he mentioned that he gets 90 fps on 1600x900 res.



^^ As he said. Thanks rock. 
My video settings are 'Optimal'. Most details are very high, one high and one medium. 
All fans move like crazy as if there is no tomorrow. 



rock2702 said:


> I get around 40-50 fps,2560x1440 res, ultra settings,2xAA on my 7970



A 7950 in your rig is going to give very sad frame rates 
Q: How come you are playing at 2560x1440 when the max resolution is 1440x900. Its a 19" monitor right ?


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 14, 2013)

Myth said:


> Q: How come you are playing at 2560x1440 when the max resolution is 1440x900. Its a 19" monitor right ?



I upgraded from my Samsung 19 inch syncmaster to a 27 inch s-ips wqhd monitor last week,hence the 2560x1440 res.   Far cry 3 looks so realistic on the new display as if I am in the jungle.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 14, 2013)

And for how much did monitor cost you?


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 14, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> And for how much did monitor cost you?



25 thousand.


----------



## Myth (Mar 14, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I upgraded from my Samsung 19 inch syncmaster to a 27 inch s-ips wqhd monitor last week,hence the 2560x1440 res.   Far cry 3 looks so realistic on the new display as if I am in the jungle.



Nice. Bigger the better 
Update your signature.


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 14, 2013)

FInished Farcry 3


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> FInished Farcry 3


ending question 


Spoiler



did you save your friends or joined citra?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I was answering on Myth's behalf.He has a 7950 vapor-x and he mentioned that he gets 90 fps on 1600x900 res.
> 
> I get around 40-50 fps,2560x1440 res, ultra settings,2xAA on my 7970



With everything at Ultra settings and max AA, I get around 40-50 on my 7870 CF setup on 1920*1080.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2013)

saw suckerfish while swimming deep down for Relic....collecting 120 relics makes this long


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ending question
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



saved friends..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2013)

^^if u want another ending then?? save files slot work?


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ending question
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I had already seen Citra's b**bs so i saved my friends   And i don't like that citra's voice


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I had already seen Citra's b**bs so i saved my friends   And i don't like that citra's voice





thats a twisted reason!!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 17, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I had already seen Citra's b**bs so i saved my friends   And i don't like that citra's voice



So you knew that after choosing that you'll get to see that again??? Your ending was spoiled already I guess.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

talking about Citra - well, she deserves a plain kick on the arse for her maniac and superstitious behaviors. I can't really stand for what she asked Jason to do at-last but good thing is the game offered us to make a fair choice and if one is not so horny can make the right decision. And seriously making out with some one after dozing him off .. that's plain mean. She must have done it with plenty of others as well to level up them into a true Warrior and one should be careful before lusting on her


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> talking about Citra - well, she deserves a plain kick on the arse for her maniac and superstitious behaviors. I can't really stand for what she asked Jason to do at-last but good thing is the game offered us to make a fair choice and if one is not so horny can make the right decision. And seriously making out with some one after dozing him off .. that's plain mean. She must have done it with plenty of others as well to level up them into a true Warrior and one should be careful before lusting on her



hell yeah.. citra is one twisted b**ch. she's making out with all the gamers


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2013)

for once i thought Citra is double crossing me and i was almost 101% sure when i saw the outcome of the prisoner rescue mission.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2013)

She deserved what she got.


----------



## Myth (Mar 18, 2013)

Finished the game story wise. Now to explorer rest of the stuff on the island.
Progress around 48% with game time 15hrs. 
The rest 52% is going to take some time.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 18, 2013)

sam said:


> for once i thought Citra is double crossing me and i was almost 101% sure when i saw the outcome of the prisoner rescue mission.



Me too. BTW what happened in that mission?? I still don't get it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

Finally completed this game.

One word...awesome game deserves a GOTY

*Here's my status:99%*
All Radio Towers Activated
All Missions Completed
All Side-Quests Completed
All 120 Relics found <-- this takes too much time but worth finding 
All Memory Cards
All Trials of Rakyat Completed (some of them are superb)
All Letters of the Lost found
All Outposts Liberated
All Supply Drop Quests Completed
All Skills Acquired
All Path of the Hunter Quests done
All Wanted Dead Completed
Only 1 weapons is not found (I dnt know which one ) thats y its 99%....showing 42/43 Weapons

I have liberated Maximum outposts in stealth...

Rating:* Graphics 10/10*
*Sound: 10/10
Story: 7/10
Game play 10/10*

The Game Starts with Jason Brody...who is hell scared initially (the opening scene with Vaas & when Jason Escapes the mountain of Travels bags reminds me of Horror Movie Texas Chainsaw/Hills have eyes).
Every bit is entertaining...hunting,killing,stealth etc.Cut-scenes,Character Detailing 

Ok...let me tell u all that I was wrong about in-game timer which is there actually under handbook..statistics button.
*I have spent 36:14:22 in it thats 30+ hrs *
also in handbook I saw *Moray Eel,Perch,Lizard (I dnt knw when I killed 2) & Crow* (Hope u guys got them coz I've not except Lizard)

I liked Vaas pirates & their hilarious dialogues..."OMG..Tiger","Get a Job..x2 shut up b!tcH I m the Man Here...",
"It burns like a mother when I piss..shud've used a rubber..."
the pirates have a loud speaker in their vocal chords..coz u can hear them shouting from other side of the Mountain... 

initially they were shouting Jason Brody..later in the game they started calling "snow white" 

Also the Dance Moves in the club is nice 

overall an excellent game any FPS lover dnt want to miss & a must play 

got both the Endings...by using the save file backup 

*Q: did any of u continued from where it ends?coz I think there are some new side-missions also?not sure *

*anybody know about the Bomb-Dropping monkeys quest?*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2013)

^^ bomb dropping monkey quest? you mean monkey business DLC?


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2013)

like Zangetsu has mentioned the game has many things to learn about wildlife and nature which I've not seen on many games .. hell, what was the last game which has such plethora of infos ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally completed this game.
> 
> One word...awesome game deserves a GOTY
> 
> ...



Nice!!! thats dedication!! i left off at around 67%... :\


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2013)

@zangetsu : that last weapon is a unlock via uplay. it's a magnum I think.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2013)

sam said:


> ^^ bomb dropping monkey quest? you mean monkey business DLC?



Yeah...monkey business...I saw in it the poster of Deluxe Edition of FC3 (or its a DLC to download separately??)



topgear said:


> like Zangetsu has mentioned *the game has many things to learn about wildlife and nature* which I've not seen on many games .. hell, what was the last game which has such plethora of infos ?


Exactly..FC2 had some of the wild animals which can be killed but not skinning & handbook info about them....
I miss the terrain effects of FC2..of all the animals I was scared of sudden Croc Attacks,Shark attacks are also freaky



JojoTheDragon said:


> @zangetsu : that last weapon is a unlock via uplay. it's a magnum I think.


Magnum..is a revolver I guess..I unlocked it already



anirbandd said:


> Nice!!! thats dedication!! i left off at around 67%... :\


Hmm...I love all FarCry games..Dunia Engine is surprisingly good & well optimized (if u neglect 1 or 2 bugs)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

^^ Man you are one completionist.....Real nice.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Man you are one completionist.....Real nice.


Thanx for the Complement   Lets c if there will any FC4 in future

@Sam: yeah,I saw Moray Eel...which is of yellow color..but u won't find it near..u have to dive deep down


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @Sam: yeah,I saw Moray Eel...which is of yellow color..but u won't find it near..u have to dive deep down



you are a much hardcore adventurer than me 

i compared my animal list to that of one listed in farcry3 wiki and only monkeys & eels are missing. monkeys can't be killed unless the DLC is completed or one shoot the monkeys in the small village from outside the campus which i have tried multiple times but can't find one once you exit the compound.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2013)

sam said:


> i compared my animal list to that of one listed in farcry3 wiki and only monkeys & eels are missing. monkeys can't be killed unless the DLC is completed or one shoot the monkeys in the small village from outside the campus which i have tried multiple times but can't find one once you exit the compound.


those monkeys in amanaki town can't be killed coz u can't takeout ur weapon there....but there is one monkey roaming around in underground basement...while doing main-missions which u can kill for skinning & handbook


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn you guys are killing this game like I did with DAO and ME series.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> those monkeys in amanaki town can't be killed coz u can't takeout ur weapon there....but there is one monkey roaming around in underground basement...while doing main-missions which u can kill for skinning & handbook



i read somewhere that you can kill monkey from outside the amanaki town but once you go outside, the monkeys simply vanish. tried multiple times but can't see any monkeys.

one thing more i seriously missed is the Gunslinger Takedown. Tried this a few times but just failed to perform. and also the chained takedown which i used only once in the whole game in the trial of rakyaat where you have to use melee.


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally completed this game.
> 
> One word...awesome game deserves a GOTY
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

sam said:


> i read somewhere that you can kill monkey from outside the amanaki town but once you go outside, the monkeys simply vanish. tried multiple times but can't see any monkeys.
> 
> one thing more i seriously missed is the Gunslinger Takedown. Tried this a few times but just failed to perform. and also the chained takedown which i used only once in the whole game in the trial of rakyaat where you have to use melee.


yes...monkeys are not visible from outside of amanaki town & AFAIK there is no other place (except the one I told) u will kill a monkey.

Gunslinger Takedown...pardon me but is it the one in which we can kill multiple enemies using the pistol of one enemy..this looks cool in tutorial view but even I haven't got the chance to use it...
I used the other knife takedown all the time & chained takedown by killing 4 enemies (W,A,S,D)

while liberating outpost...sniper killing & changing positions rapidly is what I enjoyed most



gameranand said:


> Damn you guys are killing this game like I did with DAO and ME series.



murdering it


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2013)

^ liberating posts using a sniper and wild animals was fun


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

^yes..that too undetected & a whopping 1500XP


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^ liberating posts using a sniper and wild animals was fun



when outpost has dogs and my stock of animal repellant syringe is empty, it becomes a really tough task.
but when the freed rabid dogs start chasing you instead (happened with me 2-3 occasion), it becomes a nightmare.

does the death from below skills require a ledge or climbable surface? in the whole game only a single privateer was taken down this way when i was in a river. the takedown button almost never appears.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

sam said:


> when outpost has dogs and my stock of animal repellant syringe is empty, it becomes a really tough task.
> but when the freed rabid dogs start chasing you instead (happened with me 2-3 occasion), it becomes a nightmare.



hehe.. when freeing animals make sure you are far away  , use silenced sniper riffle or bow to free the animals


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> hehe.. when freeing animals make sure you are far away  , use silenced sniper riffle or bow to free the animals



When freeing caged animals, my silenced sniper seems to alert the outpost sentries right away. As if there was no silencer. 
Bow works better. 

Outpost dogs are super alert/sensitive. 

In the presence of a large number of sentries,  I throw stones to draw one sentry away from the rest, and _phuttt_, snipe them from a high spot far away. Repeat for all others
If only a few guys are there, its mostly stealth (more fun and time taking) similar to hitman/splinter cell.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

^^ I gotta play it again


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I gotta play it again



Done with the game story wise. Doing the tidbits now.
Quite fun now actually. Taking it slow.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2013)

> Jason seems to have a very particular set of skills; skills he has acquired over a very long career. Skills that make him a nightmare for people like Vaas. If you let his friends go now, that'll be the end of it. He will not look for you, He will not pursue you. But if you don't, he will look for you, he will find you, and he will kill you.





source: 100+ Things You've Learned™ Playing Far Cry 3!


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

sam said:


> source: 100+ Things You've Learned™ Playing Far Cry 3!



Lol. Awesome !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

sam said:


> when outpost has dogs and my stock of animal repellant syringe is empty, it becomes a really tough task.
> but when the freed rabid dogs start chasing you instead (happened with me 2-3 occasion), it becomes a nightmare.
> 
> does the death from below skills require a ledge or climbable surface? in the whole game only a single privateer was taken down this way when i was in a river. the takedown button almost never appears.


i eliminate dogs first in outposts...they detect & cool down after some time...

yes death from below needs a ledge (enemy above u  )


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *i eliminate dogs first in outposts...they detect & cool down after some time...*
> 
> yes death from below needs a ledge (enemy above u  )



As compared to sentries, dogs have a larger area of detection. Use stones ( one farther than the previous ) to lure them away while not disturbing the sentries. Kill them.
For each sentry or dog, use different directions for throwing the stones. Corpses also alert them.

PS: I prefer the 1500xp, or else I try again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

Myth said:


> As compared to sentries, dogs have a larger area of detection. Use stones ( one farther than the previous ) to lure them away while not disturbing the sentries. Kill them.
> For each sentry or dog, use different directions for throwing the stones. Corpses also alert them.
> 
> PS: I prefer the 1500xp, or else I try again.



u can't hide a dog's corpse...but u can hide the human bodies..
the stone throw I used for them & silent takedown + hide...

snipers above the tower can be killed easily using the sniper (w/o disturbing/alerting others)
& me too also prefer undetected outpost else retry...


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u can't hide a dog's corpse...*but u can hide the human bodies..*
> the stone throw I used for them & silent takedown + hide...
> 
> snipers above the tower can be killed easily using the sniper (w/o disturbing/alerting others)
> & me too also prefer undetected outpost else retry...



Hiding human bodies is possible only in case of takedowns. Cant do anything else with the body if killed any other way. Or is there ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2013)

Myth said:


> Hiding human bodies is possible only in case of takedowns. Cant do anything else with the body if killed any other way. Or is there ?



no need to hide bodies. alarms are activated only if you shoot a pirate and someone else saw him getting shot. this is the reason i hate dogs as there are like 4-6 dogs and shooting one dog means rest of the pack charges at you or someone saw you doing the crime. if the guards get alerted i either run to the nearest alarm and deactivate it or blow up the alarm towards which the guard was running. once done, it is wild shooting + grenade cooking all the way.


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

sam said:


> no need to hide bodies. *alarms are activated only if you shoot a pirate and someone else saw him getting shot*. this is the reason i hate dogs as there are like 4-6 dogs and shooting one dog means rest of the pack charges at you or someone saw you doing the crime. if the guards get alerted i either run to the nearest alarm and deactivate it or blow up the alarm towards which the guard was running. once done, it is wild shooting + grenade cooking all the way.



I do remember the pirates exclaiming stuff like 'holy crap' when they see a slain comrade's corpse 
Will check this again once I get home.


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 25, 2013)

sam said:


> source: 100+ Things You've Learned™ Playing Far Cry 3!



Nice. where do you people find such things?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2013)

> Jason seems to have a very particular set of skills; skills he has acquired over a very long career. Skills that make him a nightmare for people like Vaas. If you let his friends go now, that'll be the end of it. He will not look for you, He will not pursue you. But if you don't, he will look for you, he will find you, and he will kill you.



nice one.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

sam said:


> when outpost has dogs and my stock of animal repellant syringe is empty, it becomes a really tough task.
> but when the freed rabid dogs start chasing you instead (happened with me 2-3 occasion), it becomes a nightmare.



I personally hate dogs .. so shooting at them using buckshots gives me the wild pleasure 



sam said:


> source: 100+ Things You've Learned™ Playing Far Cry 3!



great find and I guess Vaas was in Human Trafficking business ... so even if somehow Vass let Jason's friends go they should work all together ( co-op fun, anyone ? ) to stop this ******* *******.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 9, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/A5aDvHc.jpg

It looks like Blood Dragon wasn't an April fools joke and leaked footage has appeared. The original video has already been taken down on copyright grounds.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

BTW.. FC3 co op is a nice time pass..


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 6, 2013)

I just got Far Cry 3 . New to Uplay-so I am asking this question,Should I download all patches 1.01-1.05 or just the latest patch (1.05)?Or launching the game will trigger all patches to download,like Steam?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> I just got Far Cry 3 . New to Uplay-so I am asking this question,Should I download all patches 1.01-1.05 or just the latest patch (1.05)?Or launching the game will trigger all patches to download,like Steam?



It will trigger the patch download. Also you'll only need 1.05 FYI.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks,gameranand.  Is it a good game?Was getting MOHW for 500 (I believe it is still the same price at Flipkart),but since this game's single player has got so many good reviews,I decided to go for it.Also,have heard that this game has some performance issues and the multiplayer is not good (actually saw the IGN review on Youtube),that is why was postponing it's purchase .Saw it in stock after quite some time,so bought it immediately on Diwali.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2013)

^ FC3 is all about the story and gameplay. one of the best games from Ubisoft in a long time.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok,really eager to play this game now.But downloading the patch from Ubisoft resulted in a corrupt download,twice,thanks to my internet turning on and off,throughout the day.  Let's hope it goes okay this time.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2013)

download the patch from torrent/download centers like softpedia or gameshell and apply it manually.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks ,but I am going to wait and see if it fails this time,then I will Google it.27 Long Minutes left for the download to complete ... Actually the issue is my Internet connection..it's a problem at the ISP's end ...Will be rectified latest by tomorrow .


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey guys...can anyone tell me how to take out entire outposts with stealth i am a total noob ....use sniper and let loose the wild animals right? is there anything else? i mean dont they detect you once you kill one guy?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> Hey guys...can anyone tell me how to take out entire outposts with stealth i am a total noob ....use sniper and let loose the wild animals right? is there anything else? i mean dont they detect you once you kill one guy?



Just avoid seen by thugs and turn off the alarms to avoid any sort of backup.
Then carefully pick one guy at a time who is isolated with melee (sneak KO )


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2013)

sniper + silencer. avoid shooting pirates/bandits who are on ledge. KO heavy as they take multiple headshots. review the movement of pirates and plan your move. don't rush in while the dogs are active.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks...will try that...actually i dint have the heavy takedown and coz of that i had lots of problems anyway i am gonna try a no guns attack on outposts


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2013)

Sniper + Silencor for enemies that you can easily take out without being seen from a distance then go in and Silence takedown the others. Heavy takedown much preferable than anything for Heavies.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2013)

sam said:


> sniper + silencer. avoid shooting pirates/bandits who are on ledge. KO heavy as they take multiple headshots. review the movement of pirates and plan your move. don't rush in while the dogs are active.





gameranand said:


> Sniper + Silencor for enemies that you can easily take out without being seen from a distance then go in and Silence takedown the others. Heavy takedown much preferable than anything for Heavies.



For a moment I thought that why you 2 guys are talking about Dota 2 in this thread. Since Sniper and Silencer are the names of 2 Dota 2 heroes


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

oh! don't underestimate the AWPers in CS


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a GTX 760 and i am getting average 60-80fps on 1080p ULTRA Preset with 8x MSAA and HBAO enable with Viewdistance all the way maxed out!
The reviews say it should be around 40fps.. What's happening? Are there some more settings i can enable?

EDIT: Just saw loads of stuff on google that MSAA on Far cry 3 isn't very effective..
As of now i am happy because i can't seem to see any jagged lines


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally finished the game i confess i am not an fps fan but man this game was fun to play...sadly didnt get any signature weapon though i was only interested in the shredder never got to 10 memory cards, kept doing outposts and radio towers in between story missions and before i knew it i got to the end. Anyway for all the noobs....
1. Molotov arrows are the best way to takeout heavy's though takedowns are also great but they work only upclose, even the z93 takes 2 shots i guess which you wont get very early in the game.
2. Mines and remote controlled bombs are fun and again good against heavy's so.... use them
3. Max out your pouches you will need them.

But i do have one very big complaint with the game...those god damn reptiles....snakes, crocs, komodo dragons really dint like that part of that game those things scared me more than any horror game ever could 
Also i think more could have been done with the stealth mechanics in the game and they should also have varied the environments, everywhere you look its green grass and some trees
I am not saying its a bad game the above are just some things that could have made the game better


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2013)

Well actually those reptiles and animals added more fun to game as they can make and break the game for you on multiple occasions. Many times they help you to take down entire camp and sometimes they might attack you and kill you in between, this is what made the game kinda unpredictable sometimes, which was loved by most of the gamers all over.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2013)

did anyone mod the game and play?? its even more fun. 

there are some awesome mods. makes the game even better and makes it replay value very very high..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2013)

^^ Which mods ??
Provide the Links and description of the Mods.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well actually those reptiles and animals added more fun to game as they can make and break the game for you on multiple occasions. Many times they help you to take down entire camp and sometimes they might attack you and kill you in between, this is what made the game kinda unpredictable sometimes, which was loved by most of the gamers all over.






i Understand what you are saying .... I am fine wih most of the animals in the game i have no problem with being killed by or using to kill with bears, leopards, tigers, buffalos etc i agree completely that it made the game fun and unpredictable. But i just cant tolerate those reptiles its only the reptiles that i had a problem with, this was made even more worse by the fact that they attacked you at random and out of nowhere and they are also very hard to detect.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> did anyone mod the game and play?? its even more fun.
> 
> there are some awesome mods. makes the game even better and makes it replay value very very high..



 mods!  please give the link


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2013)

its on NexusMods. 

Far Cry Nexus - Far Cry mods, skins and community


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> i Understand what you are saying .... I am fine wih most of the animals in the game i have no problem with being killed by or using to kill with bears, leopards, tigers, buffalos etc i agree completely that it made the game fun and unpredictable. But i just cant tolerate those reptiles its only the reptiles that i had a problem with, this was made even more worse by the fact that they attacked you at random and out of nowhere and they are also very hard to detect.



LOL yeah they are creepy for sure, specially comodo dragons. Once I was doing stealth camp and then some came out of nowhere and attacked me, I had to run away and kill them and then come to the camp again to clear it using stealth.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

I remember playing the game first time and heard some hissing sound.. and these two komodo dragons attacked me out of no where. next thing I remember is holding my knee as it was hurting really bad. my knee hit the edge of the table.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I remember playing the game first time and heard some hissing sound.. and these two komodo dragons attacked me out of no where. next thing I remember is holding my knee as it was hurting really bad. my knee hit the edge of the table.



Real knee or in Game ??


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Real knee or in Game ??



Real...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Real...



 What you thought a real snake is sneaking in your house.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can anybody can give me save file of Doppelganger mission...
I lost my save files bcoz of re-installation of windows


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Can anybody can give me save file of Doppelganger mission...
> I lost my save files bcoz of re-installation of windows



Won't work. This game have some serious issues with save files.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 13, 2014)

Started playing this awesome game yesterday with my new PC

graphics are great! the level of details with the interactions with objects is also great.
i didnt know much about the series for the first camp capture i went in a Rambo style, failed twice and third time managed to take it down in the same way.
i'll start it from beginning and play in stealthy mode.

escaping was little scary with all that darkness and music.
nice game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2014)

anikkket said:


> i didnt know much about the series for the first camp capture i went in a Rambo style, failed twice and third time managed to take it down in the same way.
> i'll start it from beginning and play in *stealthy mode*.


ya..try to capture all outposts undetected


----------



## jasku (Jan 13, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Started playing this awesome game yesterday with my new PC
> 
> graphics are great! the level of details with the interactions with objects is also great.
> i didnt know much about the series for the first camp capture i went in a Rambo style, failed twice and third time managed to take it down in the same way.
> ...



This is a brilliant game, enjoyed it thoroughly. The key to capturing outposts is disabling the alarms, once you have done that, you should be safe, but yes doing it undetected does give you a sense of satisfaction. Do capture as many outposts as possible, will help you level up and travel.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Started playing this awesome game yesterday with my new PC
> 
> graphics are great! the level of details with the interactions with objects is also great.
> i didnt know much about the series for the first camp capture i went in a Rambo style, failed twice and third time managed to take it down in the same way.
> ...



Beware of dogs. melee as much as possible. learn the patrol routes and then ambush from bushes. will help later take down heavy units.

optional: try to collect all the relics. won't be easy but gives out excellent rewards.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 13, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Started playing this awesome game yesterday with my new PC
> 
> graphics are great! the level of details with the interactions with objects is also great.
> i didnt know much about the series for the first camp capture i went in a Rambo style, failed twice and third time managed to take it down in the same way.
> ...



Amazing game. Try collecting as much of plants as possible and hunt the animals for different upgrades. Happy Gaming


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 13, 2014)

Had completed this game few months ago , planning to play again . This time bump up the graphics settings a bit , as it's winters so less heat-up.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 13, 2014)

started from begining and captured the first outpost undetected 

uploaded video on youtube.



sorry for the crap quality.
recorded on Nokia n8 on 1080p but reduced quality for faster upload.
no audio.
average fps = 79 all on ultra


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Holla friends anyone played that dragon something standalone expansion ???


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 22, 2014)

Blood Dragon? 

I hated it. My eyes and ears started paining.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh why ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> Blood Dragon?
> 
> I hated it. My eyes and ears started paining.



seriously the neon theme doesn't help. liked the game but it makes my head hurt.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2014)

I started the game too, last time i completed with an old GT435M, this time i will bring fire to it  in ULTRA.


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 23, 2014)

sam said:


> seriously the neon theme doesn't help. liked the game but it makes my head hurt.



And the music makes your ears hurt. I loved Far Cry 3


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2014)

I installed blood dragon once. I saw the first level in neon and uninstalled it.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 24, 2014)

after like 8-10 retries, finally completed the burn the drug fields mission..
its nearly impossible to do it fully stealth 

the trick i did was alert the guards and run to the little mountain besides the first 2 fields. the guards don't come there. I just killed one by one. there were like more than 20 guards.. o_o


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Jan 24, 2014)

anikkket said:


> after like 8-10 retries, finally completed the burn the drug fields mission..
> its nearly impossible to do it fully stealth
> 
> the trick i did was alert the guards and run to the little mountain besides the first 2 fields. the guards don't come there. I just killed one by one. there were like more than 20 guards.. o_o



Hah. Even I completed that today. Went all guns blazing in though. Was a lot of fun. I had the RPG rocket launcher and just went berserk. Can't believe I almost missed out on this game. The komodo dragons annoy me though. A lot.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

After this long time i forgot all the stages.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> did anyone mod the game and play?? its even more fun.
> 
> there are some awesome mods. makes the game even better and makes it replay value very very high..



I have this* all attachments mod* which allows ALL weapons to have sight attachments,extended mags and suppressors , for example below shows the Optical Sight Attachment on Both AK-47 and the PKM. I also have the Swartz mod which brings in a lot of juice into the game, i will soon apply it, but too lazy to merge these two.


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/farcry32014-01-2512-03-48-34-Copy_zpsf6af9b9a.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/farcry32014-01-2512-11-52-54-Copy_zpsb03d434a.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I have this* all attachments mod* which allows ALL weapons to have sight attachments,extended mags and suppressors , for example below shows the Optical Sight Attachment on Both AK-47 and the PKM. I also have the Swartz mod which brings in a lot of juice into the game, i will soon apply it, but too lazy to merge these two.
> 
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/farcry32014-01-2512-03-48-34-Copy_zpsf6af9b9a.jpg
> ...



Yes. I had that mod. And along with the realistic mod, things got badass in no damn time. Worth a replay with mods.:beer::beer:


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 26, 2014)

Here is some Dog-Human love 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13398&d=1390682385


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn you SAM, now I need to install this game again.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 27, 2014)

^^ do it and install the Swartz mod right away before starting anything, you wont regret it, +100 replay value added


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ do it and install the Swartz mod right away before starting anything, you wont regret it, +100 replay value added



Never completed the vanilla version because of saves as I was using Ahem version but now that I have bought it so I'll play vanilla and then this mod. And good mod for vanilla ??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2014)

Enjoying the game at its fullest. I tweaked some settings and now getting no stutter issues on my CF setup at all.
Damn I am skipping DOTA 2 for this game and everyone say that once I get to DOTA then I'll never play anything again. Played this game whole day.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3792/12567671154_b575e5c5f9_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3669/12567686754_176a8dd838_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3713/12567219735_797d409d73_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/12567230345_fcef1bd246_b.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks fab..

Enjoy. 

And get the realistic mod.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I installed blood dragon once. I saw the first level in neon and uninstalled it.



Blood Dragon has so many damn awesome jokes. It's as if the entire game is a joke.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Looks fab..
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> And get the realistic mod.



First playthrough would be vanilla and then with Heavy Mods.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Enjoying the game at its fullest. I tweaked some settings and now getting no stutter issues on my CF setup at all.
> Damn I am skipping DOTA 2 for this game and everyone say that once I get to DOTA then I'll never play anything again. Played this game whole day.



Trying hard to get rid of DOTA addiction, eh ?  anyway, the screenies looks damn awesome. I just want to plunge into the pics


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Enjoying the game at its fullest. I tweaked some settings and now getting no stutter issues on my CF setup at all.
> Damn I am skipping DOTA 2 for this game and everyone say that once I get to DOTA then I'll never play anything again. Played this game whole day.
> 
> *farm4.staticflickr.com/3792/12567671154_b575e5c5f9_b.jpg


what have you done bro ... now i will have to stop playing bulletstorm and start this


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> Trying hard to get rid of DOTA addiction, eh ?  anyway, the screenies looks damn awesome. I just want to plunge into the pics



Nah...Its in my nature, I am immune to game addiction. 


kartikoli said:


> what have you done bro ... now i will have to stop playing bulletstorm and start this



Yeah well blame sam for this. I started this game because of him.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Nah...Its in my nature, I am immune to game addiction.
> 
> 
> Yeah well blame sam for this. I started this game because of him.


Dam these jobs


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm getting some stutter every few secs, not like the fps going down, but feels like as the game pauses for a fraction of a sec and goes on, didn't have this with my gtx580, happens more with dx11, but even with dx9 its still there, a lot less though, my setup is below.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'm getting some stutter every few secs, not like the fps going down, but feels like as the game pauses for a fraction of a sec and goes on, didn't have this with my gtx580, happens more with dx11, but even with dx9 its still there, a lot less though, my setup is below.



OK here are the things I did with Radeon Pro. try them and they might help

1. In Tweaks -> Vsync Always ON
2. Tripple Buffering Enabled
3. Set the Monitor Refresh rate.
4. Enable Dynamic Framerate Control
5. The Value should be 1 less than the Monitor Refresh Rate
6. Force Anti Aliasing Profile to Bioshock

In Visual Tab enabling Enhanced Application Control for AA might help, however it did more harm to me. 
Also Bioshock Profile for AA is optional and should be fiddled around with, for me it worked but some others it didn't so do as you like.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> OK here are the things I did with Radeon Pro. try them and they might help
> 
> 1. In Tweaks -> Vsync Always ON
> 2. Tripple Buffering Enabled
> ...



I'll try them once I reach home, thanks.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^Experienced the same, in a 15-20 min game-play across heavy firefights .... i checked GPU-Z very closely, found some green bars in
> *Perfcap reason, revealed as Pwr*, at those points my GPU was under-clocking from standard boosted 849.2 to 836.1 and hence the stuttering, it got less frequent when i turned the HDAO to HBAO and set the GPU buffered frame to not more than 1...
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't happen with other games, AC3/4, Tomb Raider, DMC.

Also tested with msi kombustor stress test, ran fine and Tomb Raider at times consumed over 2GB vRAM, so guess VRAM is fine.

Did your problem happen in other games?

PS: when playing fc3 the gpu clocks never go down.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

dunno if it helps you or not, i played it with my setup in the signature, and it ran just fine, with >40FPS at all times. ran on high graphics setting.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> It doesn't happen with other games, AC3/4, Tomb Raider, DMC.
> 
> Also tested with msi kombustor stress test, ran fine and Tomb Raider at times consumed over 2GB vRAM, so guess VRAM is fine.
> 
> ...



Well if you Google then you'll easily find that FC3 had many issues in performance in early days, some of them got rectified and many didn't. CF support is one of them. I have optimized many games but this one took a lot of effort from me.
Also be sure that you are using HDAO in SSAO settings as HDAO works better for AMD cards.



anirbandd said:


> dunno if it helps you or not, i played it with my setup in the signature, and it ran just fine, with >40FPS at all times. ran on high graphics setting.



Well I am talking about Ultra settings with 100% AA and everything. At that settings this game gives problems.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> It doesn't happen with other games, AC3/4, Tomb Raider, DMC.
> 
> Also tested with msi kombustor stress test, ran fine and Tomb Raider at times consumed over 2GB vRAM, so guess VRAM is fine.
> 
> ...



then its something else, i guess my problem is related to a stock bios for which the GPU is hitting power wall, i read it up, its all over there in notebookreview.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> *Well I am talking about Ultra settings with 100% AA and everything. At that settings this game gives problems. *



i played everything on ultra, it ran perfectly fine except the powercap issue, and thats because how clevo designed it with the vBIOS, it will be addressed, but its also evident that in ultra the game does behave different with every dial you move up.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

My problem is similar to what's described here: Far Cry 3 engine problem? - AnandTech Forums
Post #17 lists the exact same issue I'm having, AMD problem?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> then its something else, i guess my problem is related to a stock bios for which the GPU is hitting power wall, i read it up, its all over there in notebookreview.



Well that sucks. 


Is is just me or this game is actually very easy. Its not that I am not enjoying the game or there are no heart pumping actions but still, I feel like invincible in the game. Only thing that sometimes give challenge are Tigers or Leopards if I don't see them coming. 

BTW in one camp, the camp was well protected and there was a cage with a tiger, so I didn't do anything rather than waiting on hill and enjoying the show. A leopard came out of nowhere and attacked the camp and somehow the tiger also got free and started attacking. Well there were around 8-10 pirates in that camp so basically those predators killed everyone and got killed with just one enemy remaining. I took a sniper shot and voila, camp liberated. 

In another incident, I was going to a camp for liberation and hadn't saved the game for some time now, I mean I had acquired some Shark Skins, Bear Skins, Deer skin, 2 relic and game wasn't saved and then a tiger came out of nowhere to attack me. I was like please don't kill me, please don't kill me. He attacked and I started mashing Spacebar and then thankfully I was carrying Shotgun so no need to change and then BAM BAM and tiger dead. The first thing I did was Skin that sucker and then save the game.


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> 
> Is is just me or this game is actually very easy. Its not that I am not enjoying the game or there are no heart pumping actions but still, I feel like invincible in the game. Only thing that sometimes give challenge are Tigers or Leopards if I don't see them coming.
> ...



Yep the game is pretty easy. The hardest animal was the black panther............man he takes away some serious health.

- - - Updated - - -

They introduced Dragons in FC 3:BD.
Man those thingies are near damn impossible to kill. Took me 10 mins to kill just one. I was sniping from a safe zone. They are so common, I mean they are around every corner.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Is is just me or this game is actually very easy. Its not that I am not enjoying the game or there are no heart pumping actions but still, I feel like invincible in the game. Only thing that sometimes give challenge are Tigers or Leopards if I don't see them coming.



you fought the heavy? wildlife can't take them out. try liberating all camps with only melee & no alarm.



gameranand said:


> BTW in one camp, the camp was well protected and there was a cage with a tiger, so I didn't do anything rather than waiting on hill and enjoying the show. A leopard came out of nowhere and attacked the camp and somehow the tiger also got free and started attacking. Well there were around 8-10 pirates in that camp so basically those predators killed everyone and got killed with just one enemy remaining. I took a sniper shot and voila, camp liberated.
> 
> In another incident, I was going to a camp for liberation and hadn't saved the game for some time now, I mean I had acquired some Shark Skins, Bear Skins, Deer skin, 2 relic and game wasn't saved and then a tiger came out of nowhere to attack me. I was like please don't kill me, please don't kill me. He attacked and I started mashing Spacebar and then thankfully I was carrying Shotgun so no need to change and then BAM BAM and tiger dead. The first thing I did was Skin that sucker and then save the game.



the AI is just crazy. they act on their own and never ever miss spotting.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

Heavies need a powerful sniper round to the head, after about 50% in game everything becomes easy, I only died during hunting mission where I had to melee animals to death 

- - - Updated - - -

This is interesting: *www.tomshardware.com/forum/386883-33-strange-7870
Apparently its a problem with AMD 7xxx series, should have done research before buying, and that explains why a 580 ran the game perfectly, while a 280x has the micro stutter with the exact same hardware/software(OS) config, depressing :/

*techreport.com/review/24051/geforce-versus-radeon-captured-on-high-speed-video

Need to do more research on this, if this turns out to be true, this will be my last AMD card, I'd rather pay 20% more for a card than get these kind of issues.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

sam said:


> you fought the heavy? wildlife can't take them out. try liberating all camps with only melee & no alarm.
> the AI is just crazy. they act on their own and never ever miss spotting.



Nope haven't encountered heavies yet, as for meelee. Why Meelee when I have Sniper, still I do meelee the ones which are not very hard to get, for others, specially snipers I use guns. 



tkin said:


> Heavies need a powerful sniper round to the head, after about 50% in game everything becomes easy, I only died during hunting mission where I had to melee animals to death
> 
> This is interesting: Strange lag on Far Cry 3 with HD 7870 - Graphics Cards - Graphics & Displays
> Apparently its a problem with AMD 7xxx series, should have done research before buying, and that explains why a 580 ran the game perfectly, while a 280x has the micro stutter with the exact same hardware/software(OS) config, depressing :/
> ...



Not all games face problems with AMD cards, only a few. Unfortunately FC3 is one of them, also problems most of the times go away with a little tweaking of settings and Radeon Pro.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> yo kejriwal so honest, he completed FarCry3 with one weapon holster and 500 bucks in wallet (dint kill a single animal)



Really.  

Anyway, The Hunter path quest for Golden Tiger was with Bow and Arrow, I mean seriously they want me to kill a goddamn tiger with a arrow and bow. Had to kill him with knife, nasty business.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

^


----------



## Samarth 619 (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys, I have played both FarCry 3 and Blood Dragon now, completed both.

I saw a strange thing in Far Cry 3. I'm on a Core i5 midrange laptop with 1 GB AMD graphics. So, its obvious the settings were lowest to get good fps/ playability. But, no matter what Video settings I chose, some shadows were following Jason all the time... It was like the cloud's shadow but it kept following. Many other funny things were happening in the graphics.

Can anyone explain what exactly happened?

And Blood Dragon was a funny game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, I have played both FarCry 3 and Blood Dragon now, completed both.
> 
> I saw a strange thing in Far Cry 3. I'm on a Core i5 midrange laptop with 1 GB AMD graphics. So, its obvious the settings were lowest to get good fps/ playability. But, no matter what Video settings I chose, some shadows were following Jason all the time... It was like the cloud's shadow but it kept following. Many other funny things were happening in the graphics.
> 
> ...



Update the game and it'll not follow you.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 23, 2014)

Is Blood Dragon DLC worth playing?


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is Blood Dragon DLC worth playing?



Yes if you wanna have a good laugh.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is Blood Dragon DLC worth playing?



Its not a DLC, its a standalone game.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is Blood Dragon DLC worth playing?



too much pink glow everywhere


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

Neon pink.. Ouch to the eyes.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2014)

So I was going to Liberate a camp silently. I saw a cage and a tiger or Leopard in it. Don't exactly remember what it was correctly. I just shot the cage and sit back and relaxed. That dude killed everyone and walked away from the camp, I was worried if the camp will be liberated or not because I shot just 2 bullet to free the tiger and thats it, camp liberated with Stealth and 1500 XP. I was like WTF, I felt that I should go and thank the tiger but then I'll have to kill him  so I just let him go.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 25, 2014)

gameranand said:


> So I was going to Liberate a camp silently. I saw a cage and a tiger or Leopard in it. Don't exactly remember what it was correctly. I just shot the cage and sit back and relaxed. That dude killed everyone and walked away from the camp, I was worried if the camp will be liberated or not because I shot just 2 bullet to free the tiger and thats it, camp liberated with Stealth and 1500 XP. I was like WTF, I felt that I should go and thank the tiger but then I'll have to kill him  so I just let him go.



Thats my faviorite style ... just grab a sniper and sit back


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

Reached the 2nd Island. Also got most of the signature weapons. Just one remaining, the signature assault rifle is pure awesome.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 1, 2014)

You forced me complete bulletstorm quickly and now i am bust playing FC 3 , lots of hunting to do before i go for main missions, BTW i am on Citra's mission


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> You forced me complete bulletstorm quickly and now i am bust playing FC 3 , lots of hunting to do before i go for main missions, BTW i am on Citra's mission



If you take my advice then complete the missions till you get to second island and then go hunting. Because then all the skills are unlocked, you can get any weapon you want, can do anything. You know more freedom. But before that do all the crafting of bags and all so that once you start liberating camps you get Animal Hunter quests for Rare animals and complete those crafting to full.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Reached the 2nd Island. Also got most of the signature weapons. Just one remaining, the signature assault rifle is pure awesome.



now things will get little tricky. if i remember correctly, the privatees doesn't hold any wild animals so good luck with stealth. and to make things worse, there are a number of camps alongside main road with constant patrols (both car as well as boat). use mines to blow them without blowing your cover.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 1, 2014)

i am currently in mission 'All IN'


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

sam said:


> now things will get little tricky. if i remember correctly, the privatees doesn't hold any wild animals so good luck with stealth. and to make things worse, there are a number of camps alongside main road with constant patrols (both car as well as boat). use mines to blow them without blowing your cover.



Rocks rocks.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Got each and every Weapon in game including all signature weapons. Liberated all outposts in First Island. Off I go to wreck havoc in 2nd island.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2014)

keep the AMR ready. In case you are spotted, transform Jason into John Rambo and make privatees fly


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

sam said:


> keep the AMR ready. In case you are spotted, transform Jason into John Rambo and make privatees fly



I prefer stealth.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I prefer stealth.



+1 me too


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 5, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13774&d=1394022383
This was weird ! i was in a wanted dead mission, and suddenly a allied jeep came and killed all the pirates. killed the main guy with knife before they killed him too.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13775&d=1394022406
killed a few rats 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13776&d=1394022441
jeep turned into a weird artifact.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13777&d=1394022470
crossbow artifact


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

Never faced that much graphical glitch. The only glitch I faced is that many times some green dots would appear which would not go away but going to main menu and reloading the game solved that problem.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2014)

this is strange.. when i played the game with my 7770 i never faced any glitches..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

Neither did I....Let me share some more screenshots with you guys

My Driving Skills. 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2849/12950315693_36494d867d_b.jpg
The Story of Rakyat
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2826/12950164615_a1cc3e3035_b.jpg
The Citra. (Liked the Sharpness of image)
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3680/12950262323_3f1ea3946d_b.jpg
Side view of her
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3771/12950152315_231df1b5ba_b.jpg
The Ink Monster
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7448/12950050975_70edb77a16_b.jpg
Damn the scene was awesome, couldn't post them here sue to forum rules. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7422/12950166733_ff7aa79227_b.jpg
See the graphical glitch
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7366/12950104585_8395a6f9f2_b.jpg
The Best Assault rifle in game
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3671/12950037815_8a574a536d_b.jpg
My Sniper....One bullet to kill em all
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/12950410274_3032f44da4_b.jpg


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 6, 2014)

^^ That pic (citra's) prove that you went ahead with alternate ending  (i did the same when i first played it but this time it will be conventional)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> ^^ That pic (citra's) prove that you went ahead with alternate ending  (i did the same when i first played it but this time it will be conventional)



Actually I haven't completed the game yet, its midway. Its just after beating that Ink Monster, when she is all over you.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Actually I haven't completed the game yet, its midway. Its just after beating that Ink Monster, when she is all over you.



oh i thought you completed the game where we have 2 choices ....... (dont want to spoil your game)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> oh i thought you completed the game where we have 2 choices ....... (dont want to spoil your game)



Yeah heard that its a pretty tough choice. Looking forward to that.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah heard that its a pretty tough choice. Looking forward to that.


first choice, you will feel satisfied but with other choice you will feel more satisfied  (pun intended)


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> My Sniper....One bullet to kill em all
> *farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/12950410274_3032f44da4_b.jpg


This pic reminds me of Crysis Warhead, the very first level had a setting like this, who knows how much similarity Dunia engine still has with CryEngine.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> first choice, you will feel satisfied but with other choice you will feel more satisfied  (pun intended)



Okay...


tkin said:


> This pic reminds me of Crysis Warhead, the very first level had a setting like this, who knows how much similarity Dunia engine still has with CryEngine.



Yeah...I think that is why I am liking this game so much. Loved Crysis 1 and Warhead.

But damn FC3 also looks awesome, obvious from the pics.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Actually I haven't completed the game yet, its midway. Its just after beating that Ink Monster, when she is all over you.



my whole family was with me when that scene appeared.. 
I just did a quick alt+f4 and i had to beat that monster again when i was alone


----------



## snap (Mar 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> my whole family was with me when that scene appeared..
> I just did a quick alt+f4 and i had to beat that monster again when i was alone



i just imagined a gamer family fully supporting you to defeat that monster


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> my whole family was with me when that scene appeared..
> I just did a quick alt+f4 and i had to beat that monster again when i was alone



Well that was embarrassing.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 6, 2014)

snap said:


> i just imagined a gamer family fully supporting you to defeat that monster



nah, they dont give a sh*t to gaming..
they were busy watching TV but still able to see the screen as its just under the TV


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> nah, they dont give a sh*t to gaming..
> they were busy watching TV but still able to see the screen as its just under the TV



Well nice luck. I remember that Kola mentioned that he was playing Witcher 2, his mom was coming to his room and he just turned off the damned UPS. The worst part was hat his mom didn't even came to his room.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well nice luck. I remember that Kola mentioned that he was playing Witcher 2, his mom was coming to his room and he just turned off the damned UPS. The worst part was hat his mom didn't even came to his room.



what's in witcher 2 that u hav to turn off computer??

- - - Updated - - -

btw i dropped witcher 1 feeled very much boring and ya i was stuck.......... not in combat but what to do next.......


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> what's in witcher 2 that u hav to turn off computer??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw i dropped witcher 1 feeled very much boring and ya i was stuck.......... not in combat but what to do next.......



Full nudity.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 7, 2014)

anikkket said:


> my whole family was with me when that scene appeared..
> I just did a quick alt+f4 and i had to beat that monster again when i was alone


Good presence of mind. make sure you are alone if you chose alternate ending when all your friends are captured and citra wants you to chose 



gameranand said:


> Well nice luck. I remember that Kola mentioned that he was playing Witcher 2, his mom was coming to his room and he just turned off the damned UPS. The worst part was hat his mom didn't even came to his room.


I had a similar encounter while playing Metro (lates one)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> Good presence of mind. make sure you are alone if you chose alternate ending when all your friends are captured and citra wants you to chose
> 
> 
> I had a similar encounter while playing Metro (lates one)



Metro Last Light have sexual explicit scenes ??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Metro Last Light have sexual explicit scenes ??



1 scene


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Metro Last Light have sexual explicit scenes ??



i didn't even had a slight idea that whats going to happen next and my family members were sitting behind me watching TV. I dont know if anyone noticed why my PC was off so quickly and i was sitting with them watching age old daily soap  

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Metro Last Light have sexual explicit scenes ??



i didn't even had a slight idea that whats going to happen next and my family members were sitting behind me watching TV. I dont know if anyone noticed why my PC was off so quickly and i was sitting with them watching age old daily soap


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 7, 2014)

anikkket said:


> my whole family was with me when that scene appeared..
> I just did a quick alt+f4 and i had to beat that monster again when i was alone



The same thing happened with me. I think there should be a prior warning before a adult scene appears.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Metro Last Light have sexual explicit scenes ??


Meh...doesn't beat Witcher 2

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> The same thing happened with me. I think there should be a prior warning before a adult scene appears.



not possible instead check ESRB rating


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Meh...doesn't beat Witcher 2



LOL..Nothing can beat Witcher 2 in that department.


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL..Nothing can beat Witcher 2 in that department.


Have you played Indigo prophecy? It was a long time back, so 'Organs' didn't look that real, but you get embarrassed the same


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

tkin said:


> Have you played Indigo prophecy? It was a long time back, so 'Organs' didn't look that real, but you get embarrassed the same



Where is fun in that....W2 offers everything with that good visuals.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 9, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Lost my saved game in FarCry 3
> the files were there but the game shows New Game
> i dont want to start all over again.........................



After completing a mission the 3 guys which come with a jeep, were shooting into the air at a place. just for fun i shot all 3 of them, could that be the reason for the saves to stop working?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13805&d=1394305740
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13806&d=1394305801
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13808&d=1394305837


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> 1 scene



2 scenes, once in pub and other with the wife.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Have you played Indigo prophecy? It was a long time back, so 'Organs' didn't look that real, but you get embarrassed the same



That game had a lot of sexual interactive scenes. The EU version was even uncensored. EU version=Fahrenheit(Uncensored). US version=Indigo Prophecy(Censored).


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> 2 scenes, once in pub and other with the wife.


The 2nd one is ening dependent no?


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> The 2nd one is ening dependent no?



nope. You finished the game?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2014)

Once I was playing League with headphones on, my 6 year old cousin was beside me.. when I  died, i shouted F**K, not knowing that my cousin was beside me.. He asked what did that mean,I was embarrassed as crap.. Thank god he didnt say anything later on


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> nope. You finished the game?



Yea.. like 1 yr back but didnt encounter the 2nd scene


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea.. like 1 yr back but didnt encounter the 2nd scene



You must be sad now. 

Anyway, liberating second island Camps is not very tough. Yeah you have to use snipers and that too from far away but still, its not like you can't do it. Heavies are so damn easy to kill from behind, also they are very slow and too predictable.


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 9, 2014)

In the context of nudity, was playing Thief yesterday and the mission was there in a brothel,(You have to look inside the room ) I avoided most of the nudity by looking here and there, but after the mission there was a fight with full nudity and had to turn of my screen, My whole family was siting beside me, They really should give as 5 second warning before a scene of Full nudity.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> In the context of nudity, was playing Thief yesterday and the mission was there in a brothel,(You have to look inside the room ) I avoided most of the nudity by looking here and there, but after the mission there was a fight with full nudity and had to turn of my screen, My whole family was siting beside me, They really should give as 5 second warning before a scene of Full nudity.



So what did you do ??


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 9, 2014)

Had to shut down my monitor and wait for the scene to end, Far cry 3 was quite clean if you dont choose that ending.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 9, 2014)

Please explain me what these 2 were doing...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13828&d=1394377717

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13829&d=1394377748

and this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-far-cry-3-a-45.html#post2081206


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah they do this occasionally. Its OK eat it.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 10, 2014)

anikkket said:


> After completing a mission the 3 guys which come with a jeep, were shooting into the air at a place. just for fun i shot all 3 of them, could that be the reason for the saves to stop working?



Coincidence?  

The same thing happened to me, I recently lost my save files and had to start again. After reading your post I remember I also killed those 3 men shooting into air. For me, they where in a mountain.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Coincidence?
> 
> The same thing happened to me, I recently lost my save files and had to start again. After reading your post I remember I also killed those 3 men shooting into air. For me, they where in a mountain.



LOL good thing I never did that. I just let them have their fun.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 10, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Coincidence?
> 
> The same thing happened to me, I recently lost my save files and had to start again. After reading your post I remember I also killed those 3 men shooting into air. For me, they where in a mountain.



awwwww.... shouldnt have shot them..
they should give a warning about it, if it works like that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

anikkket said:


> awwwww.... shouldnt have shot them..
> they should give a warning about it, if it works like that.



You are not supposed to shoot allies for Christ sake.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You are not supposed to shoot allies for Christ sake.



Lol, I always do that.. Because after liberating an enemy post all by myself, they come instantly then I shoot 1 by 1.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Lol, I always do that.. Because after liberating an enemy post all by myself, they come instantly then I shoot 1 by 1.



Dude you do know that they are allies right ??
Whats the fun shooting them, go kill privateers.


----------



## snap (Mar 10, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Lol, I always do that.. Because after liberating an enemy post all by myself, they come instantly then I shoot 1 by 1.


----------



## anky (Mar 10, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Lol, I always do that.. Because after liberating an enemy post all by myself, they come instantly then I shoot 1 by 1.


lol, i also used to that but i used to get them in the car/jeep and drive to a hilltop  or something and accelerate the car and jump off right before it falls off from the hill, and the car explodes and they die...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2014)

if you shoot/hurt any of them by exploding fuel drums or shooting at their jeep, the whole gang turns against you. specially when liberating enemy camp, if stray fire usually lands on some drums which kill one. you got a serious problem.

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> lol, i also used to that but i used to get them in the car/jeep and drive to a hilltop  or something and accelerate the car and jump off right before it falls off from the hill, and the car explodes and they die...



once i was using the turret to take down some pirates. another jeep came with all those rakyaat guys, got off, jumped into my jeep and started driving while i was still manning the turret.


----------



## anky (Mar 10, 2014)

sam said:


> once i was using the turret to take down some pirates. another jeep came with all those rakyaat guys, got off, jumped into my jeep and started driving while i was still manning the turret.


maybe the pirates had bribed them...or they were ahinsavaadi ...
but they are of some use also, i once took them to take down a outpost and they helped me in killing pirates.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 10, 2014)

anky said:


> maybe the pirates had bribed them...or they were ahinsavaadi ...
> but they are of some use also, i once took them to take down a outpost and they helped me in killing pirates.



same thing happend here -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-far-cry-3-a-44.html#post2079450
2 allied jeeps came in wanted dead mission, pirates killed 1 full jeep, second jeep came. allies killed all pirates except the commander. then easy task for me


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

anky said:


> maybe the pirates had bribed them...or they were ahinsavaadi ...
> but they are of some use also, i once took them to take down a outpost and they helped me in killing pirates.



I never ever use them. I am a lone wolf.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Dude you do know that they are allies right ??
> Whats the fun shooting them, go kill privateers.



Yes I know, but they don't visit me often.!!! Especially when they are needed (when I'm surrounded by pirates, with no ammo, and some wild animal try to attack me with no syringes). 
So this makes me frustrating when I see them. Hence I like to kill them whenever and wherever possible.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 11, 2014)

anky said:


> lol, i also used to that but i used to get them in the car/jeep and drive to a hilltop  or something and accelerate the car and jump off right before it falls off from the hill, and the car explodes and they die...



Looks like fun, will try it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

sam said:


> once i was using the turret to take down some pirates. another jeep came with all those rakyaat guys, got off, jumped into my jeep and started driving while i was still manning the turret.



 cab service


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Yes I know, but they don't visit me often.!!! Especially when they are needed (when I'm surrounded by pirates, with no ammo, and some wild animal try to attack me with no syringes).
> So this makes me frustrating when I see them. Hence I like to kill them whenever and wherever possible.



LOL this game is supposed to be like that.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL this game is supposed to be like that.



This reminds me of the FC2 in which every dick and harry shoot you for no real reason as you are a neutral member there supporting no faction. Worst part, even if you clear a checkpost, you just leave the map and come back to find them all respawned and ready to pawn u again. May be they have a reason to shoot at any moving objects.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> This reminds me of the FC2 in which every dick and harry shoot you for no real reason as you are a neutral member there supporting no faction. Worst part, even if you clear a checkpost, you just leave the map and come back to find them all respawned and ready to pawn u again. May be they have a reason to shoot at any moving objects.



Well FC3 is much better in this regard. Rakyats don't shoot you until you shoot them, also they help you in multiple occasions but I'll just neglect that. Also camps once liberated not only are liberated after but also serves as your fast travel location unlike FC2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah...newcomers of FC3 read my post take some motivation 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-far-cry-3-a-40.html#post1864359


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well FC3 is much better in this regard. Rakyats don't shoot you until you shoot them, also they help you in multiple occasions but I'll just neglect that. Also camps once liberated not only are liberated after but also serves as your fast travel location unlike FC2.


 Yup I know that, I have completed this game long back 

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Ah...newcomers of FC3 read my post take some motivation
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-far-cry-3-a-40.html#post1864359



I guess I played this game before you did


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I guess I played this game before you did



Play now or later doesn't make difference only thing matter most is the complete satisfaction of the game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Play now or later doesn't make difference only thing matter most is the complete satisfaction of the game



Couldn't agree more. BTW which Weapon you didn't acquire??
I have acquired all the weapons of the game. Also around 80+ relics and all. Aiming for 100% completion. Do I have to loot all the chests also for completion ??


----------



## true_lies (Mar 11, 2014)

i got a query?
In the mini map, jewels symbolize chests that you can loot. but in some places, there is no chest even though i am standing where the jewel is in the mini map. like in the 1st mission where you have to hunt bore and find some leaves. is it hidden and i need some skill to find it? 
P.S. Just started playing this


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2014)

true_lies said:


> i got a query?
> In the mini map, jewels symbolize chests that you can loot. but in some places, there is no chest even though i am standing where the jewel is in the mini map. like in the 1st mission where you have to hunt bore and find some leaves. is it hidden and i need some skill to find it?
> P.S. Just started playing this


yes...some times it confuses a lot when a look at the map
the item might be under some cave or inside mountain


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 11, 2014)

Completed the game (second time)


----------



## kunalht (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah! happens to me too.
that items must be inside mountain! 


true_lies said:


> i got a query?
> In the mini map, jewels symbolize chests that you can loot. but in some places, there is no chest even though i am standing where the jewel is in the mini map. like in the 1st mission where you have to hunt bore and find some leaves. is it hidden and i need some skill to find it?
> P.S. Just started playing this


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> yeah! happens to me too.
> that items must be inside mountain!



Dude reply after the quote not before the quote.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2014)

OK reached a bummer in the game. I have collected all the collectibles except relics.
As for relics I have collected 117 and only 1 more is shown on the map. How would I get the other 2 ??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2014)

kunalht said:


> yeah! happens to me too.
> that items must be inside mountain!



check for small black marks in the map near the chest. those are cracks in the mountain. either cave, waterfall or weak walls that can be blown.



gameranand said:


> OK reached a bummer in the game. I have collected all the collectibles except relics.
> As for relics I have collected 117 and only 1 more is shown on the map. How would I get the other 2 ??



AFAIK all relics are shown and i collected all while free roaming. look for islands where there is always a relic or two. only almost inaccessible relic is on a cliff near a village (Gaztown). after dying a few dozen times and throwing all sort of crazy ideas finally got it


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2014)

sam said:


> AFAIK all relics are shown and i collected all while free roaming. look for islands where there is always a relic or two. only almost inaccessible relic is on a cliff near a village (Gaztown). after dying a few dozen times and throwing all sort of crazy ideas finally got it



Yews I got them. They were too near the towers so were kind of invisible on the map. And about the Gaztown Relic, yes I also dies many times just to get that damn relic, had to deploy wingsuit and then parachute in very quick succession and timing to reach there.

BTW completed the game at 100%, choose the good ending to save my friends. 


Spoiler



I just wasn't able to kill Liza at all, she was too cute for me. BTW saw the bad ending on youtube and thanked myself for my decision.



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3689/13309066923_a3fd4fd9f1_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/13308917555_7bf7205afb_b.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yews I got them. They were too near the towers so were kind of invisible on the map. And about the Gaztown Relic, yes I also dies many times just to get that damn relic, had to deploy wingsuit and then parachute in very quick succession and timing to reach there.
> 
> BTW completed the game at 100%, choose the good ending to save my friends.
> 
> ...



wow. i got it at 99%. don't know how to play poker so failed to reach the 100% mark.

and same here. saved friends.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2014)

sam said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> wow. i got it at 99%. don't know how to play poker so failed to reach the 100% mark.
> 
> and same here. saved friends.



LOL for poker I just kept spamming All in as I had a lot of money and opponent used to quit and I won.


----------



## anky (Mar 22, 2014)

Far Cry 4 Set in Himalayas With Rideable Elephants - IGN


----------



## Alok (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice. There should be yeti too


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 22, 2014)

saves not working on my PC.
started with new game today, reached till the point you are saved by denis. closedd the game. started again and it again shows New Game....


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 23, 2014)

Where is saves located for this game?


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Where is saves located for this game?



C:\ProgramData\Orbit\46


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 5, 2014)

^ Oh yeah... Thanks. That worked


----------



## true_lies (Apr 5, 2014)

Any way to play the "Kick the Hornet's Nest" mission again? Got any save-games ? And will they work since mine are always synced with the cloud.
Just want to replay it just to listen to that awesome song while burning the fields.


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 5, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any way to play the "Kick the Hornet's Nest" mission again? Got any save-games ? And will they work since mine are always synced with the cloud.
> Just want to replay it just to listen to that awesome song while burning the fields.



Here 
Skrillex & Damian Marley-Make It Bun Dem (Far Cry 3 soundtrack) - 1 hour version (+ download link)-[www_flvto_com] - MP3 Download, Play, Listen Songs - 4shared

if you want a 1 hour continuous loop of the song.
enjoy


----------



## true_lies (Apr 5, 2014)

I already have the mp3, its mostly on repeat on my phone. 
Plus i don't have a flamethrower lying around, and their ain't any marijuana fields in my area to burn 

I did find some save-games on some forums, but the comments aren't convincing enough that they will work. Want to replay it without loosing my current progress.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 5, 2014)

You can take backup of your savefiles. Download those save from internet and replay that mission.After that restore your own saves.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys, I was playing Far Cry 3 Co-op mode some minutes ago, and just completed the Co-op game....

This game was killer!!! Suddenly, in the middle of the game, my ammo started behaving strange... I had sniper rifle first, then PKM.... It showed first 270 bullets, then on reloading, started increasing.... To 570... to 840.... then to 1103 something....

One more thing: Reloading was no more necessary as the magazine filled by itself beyond a point... I took a screenshot of it. Yes, it was unlimited ammo, without reloading.
Man, it was raining bullets!!

By the end level, one more guy got this unlimited, and he took launcher... and it was raining rockets! The end level fat guy stood no chance in front of this...

The level was redemption.

View attachment 14465

I scored 236 kills, the other launcher guy got 412 kills. And yes, before anyone asks me, its the latest version 1.05 and High Tides DLC is installed.
So, what actually happened? Is it a known bug?

And I hope Ubisoft won't ban my ID, because I didn't do anything, it was a bug.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

that seems like so Ubisoft. 

the company which released a pirate fix-crack of their own game as a bug fix patch.

- - - Updated - - -



Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, I was playing Far Cry 3 Co-op mode some minutes ago, and just completed the Co-op game....
> 
> This game was killer!!! Suddenly, in the middle of the game, my ammo started behaving strange... I had sniper rifle first, then PKM.... It showed first 270 bullets, then on reloading, started increasing.... To 570... to 840.... then to 1103 something....
> 
> ...



btw, invalid attachment??


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jun 11, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> that seems like so Ubisoft.
> the company which released a pirate fix-crack of their own game as a bug fix patch.
> - - - Updated - - -
> btw, invalid attachment??



It is opening fine for me... Its a screenshot of my screen.... I'll attach it using Photobucket.. Can you see it below now:

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/Untitled_zpsec3e1f2a.jpg

Yeah, Ubisoft does behave funny. But what a killer match it was!


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 11, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> btw, invalid attachment??



this is now becoming common on TDF, attachments aren't working anymore


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2014)

Played Co-Op with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]. Had loads of fun


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone wants to play with me  Co-op ? multiplayer ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Anyone wants to play with me  Co-op ? multiplayer ?



You can join us if you wish. Its a 4 player co-op.
 Me and  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] usually play a lot of co-op games together.



Spoiler



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277527201762/6AEE30A3ADBA42CFA6B2CE833D158CAFB53F1EC3/1024x576.resizedimage
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277527208619/FBFDCD77514A53D1ADA1469A909E50407B87E48B/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You can join us if you wish. Its a 4 player co-op.
> Me and  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] usually play a lot of co-op games together.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, I have sent you and Manidhillon a friend request on Ubisoft... Kindly accept it.
I too love playing multiplayer, specially co op...

Recently, I am not able to join public lobby, somehow only private works for me, I guess... And whenever you plan to have a co op session, do pm me a day or so before...


----------



## DDIF (Nov 30, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> Hey buddy, I have sent you and Manidhillon a friend request on Ubisoft... Kindly accept it.
> I too love playing multiplayer, specially co op...
> Recently, I am not able to join public lobby, somehow only private works for me, I guess... And whenever you plan to have a co op session, *do pm me a day or so before...*



Yes I accepted your request buddy, right now UBI is down otherwise would've played a match with you.
And dude we play everyday, so there is no point in sending you a PM. Add me and [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] on steam and please buy a mic if you don't have one.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 30, 2014)

Thats great  I will join in soon sure  

btw do we have Ubi chat or we need steam for that ?


----------



## DDIF (Dec 4, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] here is the video of the co-op play session of first mission:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWnJgVfQ5kQ&list=UUtru_dC2S1XiH49EYxzewaQ


----------



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] here is the video of the co-op play session of first mission:
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWnJgVfQ5kQ&list=UUtru_dC2S1XiH49EYxzewaQ



Awesome.

BTW here are some screenshots of co-op session with Samrath as well.


Spoiler



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277547284778/EC3E45E01499F98E53F54700AFD2125C6BD37C25/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277543732065/7F051161978EB461A0569E2F781B06BE6B21508B/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277543754411/18B1F275D9E2A39C7B30994B82FB1D2E598B1218/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277572007559/507690EBDE39BC4C0FC72C21AB3FCBEFDA8D9192/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 4, 2014)

Great


I love dattt voice


----------



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Great
> 
> 
> I love dattt voice



No swear words in this one though, see I am improvising.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 4, 2014)

yea


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2014)

Some Asses screenshots  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098200677605987/729A23698172A9FE16EDA4AD9027C91AFD4321C6/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098200677597652/9E29B44D6CA8C2C3C3A03DFED3032B3FF24C266F/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098200677591326/9151BEC70B443DDF5988516FE48C319C0EDF62B6/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 14, 2014)

^ Lol, my comment. "3G disconnect ho gaya tha..."  There's one company we can't have any reliance on, it is reliance. 

The 3G disconnected automatically, and then later on I rejoined your game... It was a fun game though.


I also want a wired broadband, to protect me from unreliable 3G's and unnecessary radiations of any kind, but the only one available in my city (in my information) is BSNL. And I'm not sure what service the government owned corporation provides, when they already claim low speeds like 512 kbps, or 1 mbps or so. 

Let me hunt down a good alternative that actually performs reliably and speedily.


----------



## DDIF (Dec 14, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> ^ Lol, my comment. "3G disconnect ho gaya tha..."  There's one company we can't have any reliance on, it is reliance.
> 
> The 3G disconnected automatically, and then later on I rejoined your game... It was a fun game though.
> 
> ...



Like I told you before, 3G or 4G mobile connection is never good for online gaming, first there are ping issues and then there is the disconnection problem.
Get a cheap broadband plan to play games and keep ur 3G for downloads. Ask BSNL if ur area is serverd by FTTH (Fibre), if it is then go for it.


----------

